# Rund um Fehmarn



## carassius (18. Februar 2007)

Moin allerseits!

Ich wollte mal hiermit ein thread eröffnen rund um Fehmarn.Ich hab gesehen das es hier um Berichte um Boots und Kutter Touren handelt, trotzdem würde ich es begrüssen wenn jegliche fänge Rund um Fehmarn hier gemeldet werden, egal ob von Kutter,Boot,Belly Boot,Spinfischen,Brandungsangeln!

Am Besten mit:Wann:wo,wie,Wind,Köder,Montage,und natürlich fänge.

Ich freu mich auf eure Antworten.................

Ich werde berichten ab nächstes Wochenende


----------



## BennyO (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Sehr schönes Fot



Gruß Benny


----------



## Junger Dorschler (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

na ich wünsch dir viel spass|bla:,ich finde auch wir brauchen wieder nen kudderlaber thread


----------



## LordVader (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Soll ja ncht nur nen Kudderlabertrööt werden, sondern halt alles was so auf der Insel gefangen wird. Egal ob Kudder, Kleinboot, Brandung usw. Keine C & R, Schwimmwesten oder Laichdorschdiskussionen. Einfach austauschen und fachsimpeln was z.Zt. auf der Insel so geht.


----------



## Junger Dorschler (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

ist schon klar.

mit welchem kudder wilste denn raus?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



carassius schrieb:


> Moin allerseits!
> 
> Ich wollte mal hiermit ein thread eröffnen rund um Fehmarn.Ich hab gesehen das es hier um Berichte um Boots und Kutter Touren handelt, trotzdem würde ich es begrüssen wenn jegliche fänge Rund um Fehmarn hier gemeldet werden, egal ob von Kutter,Boot,Belly Boot,Spinfischen,Brandungsangeln!
> 
> ...



WENN DAS MAL NICH NE GEILE BRANDUNG ISS.:vik:SO WARS BEI MIR IM NOVEMBER AUF FÜNEN


----------



## BennyO (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Leider war ich noch nie beim Brandungsangeln. 
Werde es aber bei meinem nächsten Küsstenbesuch ausprobieren.



Gruß Benny


----------



## Coasthunter (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



BennyO schrieb:


> Leider war ich noch nie beim Brandungsangeln.
> Werde es aber bei meinem nächsten Küsstenbesuch ausprobieren.
> 
> 
> ...


 

Das solltest Du auf jeden Fall machen. Hat aber hohes Suchtpotenzial.:q


----------



## BennyO (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Habe ich schon gehört. Naja wenn es ja einem spaß macht.



Gruß Benny


----------



## Fischlaus (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Hallo Leute,
da wir über`s OsterWE endlich mal Fehmarn besuchen möchten, würde mich interessieren was außer Kutterangeln auf Dosche, noch alternativ für Möglichenkeiten - Brandungsangeln (Fischart?) oder Spinnfischen evtl. MeFo - bestehen.

Für Eure Antworten Besten Dank im Voraus!

MfG


----------



## Lenger06 (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Fischlaus schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> da wir über`s OsterWE endlich mal Fehmarn besuchen möchten, würde mich interessieren was außer Kutterangeln auf Dosche, noch alternativ für Möglichenkeiten - Brandungsangeln (Fischart?) oder Spinnfischen evtl. MeFo - bestehen.
> 
> Für Eure Antworten Besten Dank im Voraus!
> ...


 
Auf Fehmarn hast du so gut wie alle möglichkeiten!beim brandunsangeln solltest du halt immer die seite von der insel aussuchen wo der wind draufkommt(auflandig)!gibt aber nen guten angelführer bei baltic koeln in burg o.heiligenhafen!da stehen die besten strände und die jeweiligen methoden drin!

Gruß Philipp


----------



## Coasthunter (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Neben dem Brandungs und Spinnfischen, könntest Du Dir ein Kleinboot mieten. Du kannst Schleppen, Pilken oder einfach nur im Sund auf Platte damit gehen.


----------



## Zander 602 (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

und wenn die hornis erstmal da sind,dann heisst es wieder wathose und matchrute raus...


----------



## carassius (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Achja, hier die anderen Fotos von diesen tag aus der Brandung..........Ist zwar ein bisschen her aber Bilder sind doch was schönes..


----------



## carassius (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

und noch ein paar........





















.


----------



## fischtaxi (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Wow sehr schöne fotos da will man ja gleich wieder losdackeln.


----------



## dorschiie (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

ab samstag bin ich für eine woche auf der insel.
mal sehen was da in der brandung geht. 
melde mich dann wieder hier.


----------



## carassius (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Diese schönen Dorsche hatte ich am 12.01.08 von Kutter aus gefangen.
Wenn ich bald wieder fit sein sollte fahre ich am 08.03 noch mal auf die Insel.


----------



## marv3108 (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

mit was für nen kutter biste denn los gewesen? sieht nach orth aus?!


----------



## carassius (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Mit den Rochen waren wir von Orth aus draussen.


----------



## marv3108 (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

macht der nur charterfahrten oder ist das ein ganz normaler kutter der jeden tag raus fährt? den kenn ich gar nicht...


----------



## MINIBUBI (2. März 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Moin MOin
@ Carassius
Schone Fische  dein einsteiger Foto ist doch an der Mauer von Marinleuchte?
Tolle ecke da!
Ich Angle auch schon seit ewigen Jahren da.
Früher konnte mann noch von der Mauer Angeln!
Die Dorsche in der Größe sind nicht selten da.
Richtung Mole Puttgarden sind Tolle Stellen für Platten.
Bei klaren wasser kann man die Sandbänke gut Sehen.
Fangen aber nur bei siärkeren auflandigen wind.
Gruß aus hamburg
MINIBUBI


----------



## mrgrinton (2. März 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

morgen. ich will in 2 wochen an die see. wollt nach dazendorf mit nem schlauchboot.iss mein erstes mal. kennt jemand gute stellen auf dorsch und mefo? wo ich auch gut mit dem boot reinkomme. bin da noch jungfräulich.bin für gute tipps dankbar.
gruß mrgrinton


----------



## der Nachwuchs (2. März 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

im mai fahre ich ein wochenende los nach fehmarn... (brandungsanglen und dorschtour).. werde dann berichten


----------



## Nordlicht (2. März 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

@ marv
liegt in Lemkenhafen, ist ein kleiner Kutter zum mieten.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (2. März 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> @ marv
> liegt in Lemkenhafen, ist ein kleiner Kutter zum mieten.


 
nicht ganz richtig, der kutter liegt in ohrt, aber Wolle und seine herberge sind im lemkenhafen (gitti´s bootsverleih)

grüße

mirco


----------



## Nordlicht (2. März 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

#d Bin einfach nicht auf dem laufenden...


----------



## Stokker (2. März 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Aber toasten ähh posten ....


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (2. März 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> #d Bin einfach nicht auf dem laufenden...


 

ES SEI IHM VERZIEHEN,ABER NUN SOLLTE ER DANN STILLSCHWEIGEN :q

*scherz*

grüße

mirco


----------



## Nordlicht (2. März 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

|krach: *Herrgottnochmal* |krach:

Ich wohne erst lächerliche 37 1/2 Jahre hier...woher soll ich das denn immer alles wissen :q

@ Stokker
Habe mal auf den Dienstplan geschielt und gesehen das ich bis auf den 23.03 Zeit hätte....
Wolltest du nich eigentlich länger bleiben ??
Ich hätte dann Zeit bis zum 28.03. :q


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (2. März 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



dorschiie schrieb:


> ab samstag bin ich für eine woche auf der insel.
> mal sehen was da in der brandung geht.
> melde mich dann wieder hier.




Jut, dass Du eine gute Aussicht auf das Wasser hast. Mit dem Angeln wird das bei dem Wetter vermutlich nicht viel aber wenn man die Foddos hier so sieht, fängt es schon mächtig an zu Jucken!|supergri


----------



## carassius (3. März 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

@minibubi

Ja genau, das war Marinleuchte.Das man dort so schöne Dorsche Fangen kann hätte ich nie gedacht.Aber auch schöne Platten Konnten wir dort Verhaften!
Ich finde die Ecke sieht auch verdammt Mefo verdächtig aus.


@marv3108

Den klein kutter hatten wir gechattert, ob er jeden Tag raus Fährt weiß ich nicht. Ich finde das die Kleinen Boote sowieso besser sind als so ein Kutter. 

Vor zwei Jahren hatte ich von klein Boot aus diesen 106cm großen Dorsch auf Gummifisch.






Und diesen 101cm Großen hatte mein Vater vor zwei Monaten auf Gummi gefangen. Auch von klein Boot aus.


----------



## Kistenmann (3. März 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



carassius schrieb:


> @marv3108
> 
> Den klein kutter hatten wir gechattert, ob er jeden Tag raus Fährt weiß ich nicht. Ich finde das die Kleinen Boote sowieso besser sind als so ein Kutter. Ruf doch einfach bei Gitti´s Bootsverleih mal an dann weißt du mehr. Tel.043721698


Moin auch! Der Kutter ist ein reiner Charter-Kutter und fährt nur dann, wenn die Tour gebucht wird. Einen täglichen Fahrplan, wie bei den großen Kuttern, gibt es nicht.


----------



## buschmann88 (5. März 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

moin moin,
hat jemand was von fehmarn gehört? 
wie siehts dort zurzeit mit den dorschen/heringen vom kutter aus? war jemand dort?
gruß


----------



## jtomit (6. März 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Hallo und guten Morgen,

den Beitrag hier finde ich gut. Ich war voriges Jahr erstmals auf Fehmarn, vier Tage am Sund bei geilen Wetter und guten Fängen. Tja wass soll ich sagen. Der Virus wirkt!!! Nach Ostern werden wir mal wieder die Insel und alles drumherum genießen. Hoffe hier noch auf ein paar Meldungen von der Insel.

Gruß Tomi


----------



## Schütti (6. März 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

@Nordlicht

Gut das es das Board und die informationsstarken Turis :m gibt was, sonst wüsstes du gar nicht was auf deiner Insel so alles los ist. Aber wer vor Arbeit auch kaum noch ein Zuhause hat #t, mit dem hab ich schon Mitleid .

Bis dann

Schütti


----------



## Nordlicht (6. März 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

@ Schütti
|splat2:
Wart mal ab bis du mit deinem Schwimmreifenschaumschlägermix hier im Mai auftauchst...


----------



## Schütti (10. März 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

War das jetzt ´ne Drohung |gr: oder eine Einladung...|rolleyes....


----------



## Stokker (10. März 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Du kennst doch Andy. Er droht dir praktisch mit einer Einladung auf seine neue Jolle 
Damit du mal erleben kannst wie die Ostseemeilen nur so an die vorbeirauschen...|bigeyes


----------



## Schütti (12. März 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Er hat mir auch schon ein Bärenfell (falls es kalt sein sollte) und eine Klimaanlage (bei grosser Hitze) versprochen #6. Mal schauen was wir Ende Mai so alles brauchen....#h


----------



## carassius (12. März 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

War einer mal wieder zum fischen auf der Insel?


----------



## Stokker (12. März 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Schütti schrieb:


> Er hat mir auch schon ein Bärenfell (falls es kalt sein sollte) und eine Klimaanlage (bei grosser Hitze) versprochen #6. Mal schauen was wir Ende Mai so alles brauchen....#h


 

Ende Mai ?? Da brauchst du das Bärenfell , deswegen bin ich ja Ostern da.
Waldi und ich haben doch im November dort mordmässig gefroren.Während Andy schlotternd in seiner Burg hinterm warmen Ofen sass und wahrscheinlich heissen hochprozentigen Tee in kleinen Schlucken schlürfte ,froren wir uns draussen im Sund den letzten Rest vom Ast ab.Deswegen habe ich mir jetzt von ABU den Survivalanzug zugelegt.
Bin mal gespannt ob ich mich darin überhaupt bewegen kann. Seeeeehr voluminös kann ich nur sagen. Aber soll angeblich besser schwimmen als das Bärenfell und wärmer halten als die Klimaanlage.Oder heisst es besser schwimmen als die Klimaanlage oder wie nun ??Schaun mer ma...


----------



## Schütti (13. März 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Wir warten dann alle auf einen spannenden und informativen Osterbericht von dir #6. Hast du dir eigentlich mal ein GPS zugelegt |kopfkrat.....

Schütti


----------



## Stokker (13. März 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Nö, noch nicht. Kann man das denn bei unseren Kurzdistanzen sinnvoll einsetzen ??
Du weisst doch ,wie die mit den braunen Schwänzen sind, heute hier und morgen dort.
Da gibt es keine gültige Regel...:g


----------



## Kistenmann (13. März 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Stokker schrieb:


> Nö, noch nicht. Kann man das denn bei unseren Kurzdistanzen sinnvoll einsetzen ??
> Du weisst doch ,wie die mit den braunen Schwänzen sind, heute hier und morgen dort.
> Da gibt es keine gültige Regel...:g


Ist hier nicht

Taaaaaatüüüütttttataaaaaaa

Alarm #c


----------



## Stokker (13. März 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Hey Kiste, bleib auf`m Teppich


----------



## Kistenmann (13. März 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Stokker schrieb:


> Hey Kiste, bleib auf`m Teppich


Ich müsste den Platz wechseln, um das zu tun 
Nun hatte ich mich schon so gefreut......#h


----------



## Stokker (13. März 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

|wavey:#h|supergri...


----------



## Honeyball (13. März 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Stokker schrieb:


> Du weisst doch ,wie die mit den braunen Schwänzen sind, heute hier und morgen dort.
> Da gibt es keine gültige Regel...:g





Kistenmann schrieb:


> Ist hier nicht
> 
> Taaaaaatüüüütttttataaaaaaa
> 
> Alarm #c


Na aber sicher doch !!!





*Taaaaaaaaatüüüüüüüüütaaaaaaaataaaaaaa*





Das wollen wir uns doch nicht entgehen lassen... :vik: |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Buschangler (14. März 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

*Erwischt!!!!!*|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## Kistenmann (14. März 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Na bitte :vik:|wavey::m


----------



## Stokker (14. März 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

|gr:|evil:|uhoh:;+|rolleyes|supergri...


----------



## carassius (14. März 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Stokker schrieb:


> |gr:|evil:|uhoh:;+|rolleyes|supergri...


 

|supergri:q|supergri


----------



## angel-andre (19. März 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

was wird zur zeit rund um fehmarn in der brandung gefangen???  und wie ist es mit hering in heiligenhafen???? ich fahr über ostern wieder hin um mein glück an 4 tagen zu versuchen

bitte um antworten


----------



## Stokker (19. März 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Das wird wahrscheinlich ein sehr schattiger Trip.
Bis - 4 Grad soll`s werden. -4 auf Fehmarn ,bei Wind heisst das - 10 Grad gefühlt . Brrrrrrrrr....wenn du irgendwo auf dem Eiswasser ein grünes Schlauchboot findest mit 2 halbtoten, dann sind es mein Stöpsel und ich.
Du kannst ja mal `nen heissen Tee rüberreichen....


----------



## Stokker (19. März 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Selbst das Nordlicht scheint ausgegangen zu sein. 
Na ja , kein Wunder bei dem Wetter.
Wahrscheinlich ist er mit dem Grogpott in der Hand erstarrt und man findet ihn erst wenn der Turm wieder Eisfrei ist.
Wach auf Funzel, Freitag brauch ich dein Bärenfell. Egal ob Polar- oder Himbär, Hauptsache warm...Brrrrrrrrrrr.....


----------



## gpsjunkie (19. März 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Hey Chris, ruf an wir bringen euch ein Glühwein. Da ich ja daoben voll im Wind bin, müsste ich mal wissen wo ich im Sund slippen kann???

Und Chris---> i freu me. Hoffe das war jetzt Bayrisch genug. 

Und nochmal Chris ----> haste Dein Bier wieder dabei? Freu mich schon auf die krummen Augen bei mir.:vik::vik:

Wir sehn uns.:m


----------



## Stokker (20. März 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Im Sund slippen ??
Ich schätze mal bei der Belitzwerft.Aber genau weiss ich es nicht weil man als Schlauchschlepper ja keine Slippe braucht. Starte doch mal einen Threat mit dieser Frage.
Bis dann....


----------



## Nordlicht (20. März 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Der Waldmensch ruft...da bin ich :m
Derzeit wird zwar hier und da mal ne Mefo gefangen aber mit Dorsch, Hering und Co. sieht es derzeit nicht so toll aus.
Dr. Drillingshase hat div. Strände nach Fisch abgesucht...aber keine gefunden.
Er wurde auch nicht müde die anderen Angler zu Fragen was Phase ist....die meisten zogen aber mit traurigem Blick an ihm vorbei (aber Hauptsache man war mal wieder raus |uhoh: ).
Zwei Leute hatten zwischen Mee`dorf & St´huk je eine 60er Mefo, die aber auch recht dünn waren.
Selbst die Dauerangler mit Brandungsgeschirr im Sund fangen, wenn überhaupt, nur einige Butt.+
Jetzt wird kalt und Schnee sollen wir ja auch noch ein / zwei Tage bekommen|abgelehn

@ Stokker 
kommst du tatsächlich ?


----------



## Stokker (20. März 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Was sagt der Fachmann, soll ich es wagen ??
Mein Sohn wartet schon so lange darauf.


----------



## Stokker (20. März 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Okay, ich lass es.Es ist zu frisch. Aaaaaaaaaber in den Herbstferien ( November) probieren wir es wieder.....


----------



## Nordlicht (20. März 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

@ Stokker
Das bedeutet ja das du wieder von dem grossen Loch verschluckt wirst und für unsere Kanzlerin in geheimer Mission unterwegs bist oder ?
Wir hören / sehen / lesen dann ab Mitte Oktober wieder 
Kannst ja zwischendurch mal nach dem rechten sehen #h
Pass auf das dir keine von deinen ollen Nadeltannen auf die Rübe fällt |znaika:


----------



## Stokker (20. März 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Stimmt, die Mission ist geheim...Bis neulich


----------



## gpsjunkie (20. März 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Möönsch Chris, das ist schade. Aber ich kann das verstehen. Mal sehen wie das Wetter wirklich wird. Werde berichten.


----------



## Stokker (20. März 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Viel Glück, Jochen...#h


----------



## carassius (25. März 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

War jemand auf der Insel???


----------



## Frieder (25. März 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



carassius schrieb:


> Mit den Rochen waren wir von Orth aus draussen.



Hi carassius,
verrat mir doch bitte mal die Adresse ... und den Charterpreis.
Wieviel Personen kann das Boot verkraften ?

Fahre Ende Juni wieder nach Orth.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (25. März 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Frieder schrieb:


> Hi carassius,
> verrat mir doch bitte mal die Adresse ... und den Charterpreis.
> Wieviel Personen kann das Boot verkraften ?
> 
> Fahre Ende Juni wieder nach Orth.


 
gittis bootsverleih in lembkenhafen.
der kudda ist für bis zu 12 leutz zugelassen, allerdings wären 10 leutz ideal!!

preis liegt glaub ich bei ca 370,- oder 400,- incl sprit und skipper!!

grüße

mirco


----------



## carassius (26. März 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Ich frage mich wo mein giniales Brandungs Foto ab geblieben ist auf mein ersten Beitrag.
Wieso macht man so ein geiles Foto weg?


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (26. März 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



carassius schrieb:


> Ich frage mich wo mein giniales Brandungs Foto ab geblieben ist auf mein ersten Beitrag.
> Wieso macht man so ein geiles Foto weg?


Moin,
ich habe kein Foto in deinem ersten Beitrag gelöscht. Von wo hattest du das denn verlinkt? Möglicherweise ist es auf der Ursprungsseite nicht mehr vorhanden?


----------



## carassius (26. März 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich habe kein Foto in deinem ersten Beitrag gelöscht. Von wo hattest du das denn verlinkt? Möglicherweise ist es auf der Ursprungsseite nicht mehr vorhanden?


 
Danke für die Info#6 Ich habe es jetzt wieder hin gezaubert.


----------



## gpsjunkie (26. März 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Moin Gemeinde, nach angst vollen Wochen vor Ostern ( alle hatten montezumas Rache, meine Frau gleich zweimal und verheerenden Wetteraussichten) sind wir leider wieder zurück von der Insel.

Etwas hat sich wieder bestätigt:
    1. Nichts ist so alt wie der Wetterbericht von vor einer Stunde.
    2. Glaube keinen der mit nem offenen Hemd und Jägermeister im 
        Kopp rausslippt.

Alles humbug.

Mein Bericht folgt später, aber das Wetter war durchwachsen und ja die Dorsche beißen auf Gummifische und nicht nur auf 20m sondern auch auf 10-13m. Auch wenn obengenannte Angler das anders sehen. 

Mit bekommen haben wir 40 kg filet mit zwei Familien.


----------



## Schütti (27. März 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Tcha Chris, da hast du wohl was verpasst....#t

Schütti


----------



## gpsjunkie (27. März 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Moin Schütti, das glaube ich nicht. Bedenke das ich einen anderen Dampfer habe als Chris. Außerdem hat mein Dampfer auch 60 pesen mehr. Und ich habe ca 500km weniger zufahren.

Bei uns war auch einer mit nem Bombard aus Bamberg mit 25 ps. Die haben auch mehr gefeiert als geangelt:v. Wärend wir Dorsche gefangen haben:vik:.


----------



## Stokker (27. März 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Hi Jochen, Superfang , 40 Kilo für 2 Familien , alle Achtung. Da hast du ja ordentlich zugelangt.Da freut man sich doch erst recht über ein schönes, grosses Boot.:vik:
Wir sehen uns schon mal wieder. Wie schaut`s im November aus ??

Schütti, ich staune zwar selber, bin aber trotzdem froh nicht gefahren zu sein. Der Wetterbericht war halt nicht vom feinsten.
Und bevor ich mich da auf eine 900 km Reise im dichtesten Schneetreiben machen , überlege ich lieber nochmal.
Sogar Nordlicht riet mir ab. Also gab es keine Zweifel...

Im Zweifel für den Angenagten...#6


----------



## gpsjunkie (27. März 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Moin. Irgendwas hat beim Hochladen meine Homepage zerrissen.

Aber den Bericht kann man guggen hier.

@Chris: Gute Entscheidung mit dem nicht hoch fahren. Und wir sind im Juli wieder oben und im Oktober und ende November für ein kurzes We bei Uli und seiner Frau.


----------



## Schütti (28. März 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Hallo Jochen,

besten Dank für den schönen Bericht. Klasse zu lesen |rolleyes. Bin die letzte Mai- und die erste Juniwoche auf Fehmarn. Mal sehen wie´s dann so ausschaut, vorallem mit dem Wetter. Wart ihr auf dem Campingplatz in Klausdorf |kopfkrat. Ich meine die Bilder kommen mir bekannt vor.

@Chris

Bei so einer Wettervorhersage wäre ich auch nicht gefahren, da hast du wohl recht. Schliesslich wohnen wir nicht in Hamburg...... Eventuell bin ich Pfingsten (also kurz vor meinem Urlaub) auf der Insel. Werde ich aber kurzfristig (nach Wetterlage) entscheiden.

Bis dann

Schütti


----------



## Schütti (28. März 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

@Jochen

Übrigens, schöne Homepage von dir #6. Werde jetzt öfters mal vorbeischauen....|rolleyes

Bis dann

Schütti


----------



## gpsjunkie (28. März 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Hallo Schütti, genau richtig erfasst. Der CP in Klausdorf ist echt klasse. Das ewige slippen nervt zwar etwas, aber dafür braucht man im Frühjahr und Herbst nicht so weit rausfahren.

Danke für das Lob der Homepage. Ich habe zur Zeit zwar etwas Probleme damit, aber das wird heute Abend besser denke ich.  Dann ist der Bericht auch wieder unter der normalen Adresse (die unten in der Signatur) zu erreichen.


----------



## carassius (28. März 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

@gpsjunkie

Das ist echt ein sehr schöner Bericht und eine Klasse Homepage mit ausgezeichneten Bilder. Danke, und ein dickes Petri an euch.#6

Ich fische auch hauptsächlich mit Gummi und finde Gummi läuft immer.


----------



## Nordlicht (28. März 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

@ Stokker
Du hast es schon richtig gemacht 
Auf Fehmarn war es zwar nicht sooo heftig aber auf dem Festland direkt ein orf vor der Brücke haben konnten sie nen Schneemann bauen.
Habe mir eben nen Liegeplatz ausgesucht...die Welt iss schön


----------



## carassius (28. März 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Ist das nich ein Schnappschuss? Den habe ich mit mein Handy Fotografiert in der nähe von Tonne 5.


----------



## carassius (28. März 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Kann jemand das Bild Sehen?


----------



## LordVader (28. März 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Nööö, ich hab da nur so´n Fenster mit nem roten X drin. Beim anklicken passiert da garnix.#c


----------



## schmidt81 (28. März 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Hallo

was für ein BILD???

MfG M.Schmidt


----------



## LordVader (28. März 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

@ Dennis 

lade mal über´s AB das Foto hoch. Vielleicht funzt es dann.


----------



## carassius (28. März 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

hab ich gerade gemacht.


----------



## schmidt81 (28. März 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

tolles bild. was ist das für ein wal???

MfG M.Schmidt


----------



## Babyaal 2 (28. März 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Und so was gibt es in der Ostsee?

echt ein super bild.


----------



## Keno (28. März 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Ich denke mal, dass es sich um einen Schweinswal handelt.


----------



## Master-of.Fehmarn (29. März 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Mohoin..
   Es ist ein Schweinswal.
   Sonst gibt es eig. keine anderen Wale vor Fehmarn hab auch schon viele gesehen.
 Letzes Jahr ist genau vor meiner Nase ein Schweinswal aufgetaucht aber leider hatte ich keine Kamera dabei .

Der war etwa 10 Meter von mir entfernt. :vik:


----------



## carassius (29. März 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Bei uns waren es 4 stück und die sind immer um unser Boot rumgeschwommen und haben uns immer angeschaut.


----------



## Stokker (2. April 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Nordlicht , was macht deine Schaluppe ?? Dümpelt sie schon oder klebt sie noch ??
Und stehen die lieben Kollegen schon Schlange ??
Lass mal `nen Text raus, du brauchst schliesslich Reklame.


----------



## Nordlicht (3. April 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Schwimmt seit derm 01.04 #6
Muss jetzt erstmal etwas Praxis mit dem Teil bekommen und dann wird Ende des Monats wenn ich frei habe angegriffen.
Vorgestern hats mich ganz schön an die Pier gedrückt. 136 PS, 8M und 2,5 Tonnen sind  halt doch geringfügig anders als "Zwergi" mit seinen 10 PS, 5M und 350Kg


----------



## Schütti (3. April 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

@Nordlicht

Sach ma, bis du das auf dem zweiten Foto.....|kopfkrat
Ich hab´dich irgendwie ganz anders in Erinnerung...|uhoh::q

Bis in acht Wochen

Schütti


----------



## Nordlicht (3. April 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

@ Schütti
War etwas Nebel an dem Tag...desegen verblasst meine SCHÖNHEIT etwas


----------



## Coasthunter (3. April 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> @ Schütti
> War etwas Nebel an dem Tag...desegen verblasst meine SCHÖNHEIT etwas


 
Egal............dafür sieht Dein Boot umso besser aus.:q


----------



## Nordlicht (3. April 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

@ Coasthunter
Ich habe dich schon immer für einen seehr netten, ehrlichen Menschen gehalten 

Ich hoffe das ich Samstag das erste mal starten kann und dann hier gelegentlich von den kleinen oder großen Fängen berichten kann.


----------



## Schütti (4. April 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Tcha Andy,

dann gib mal Gas, bist ja jetzt ´ne Stunde eher bei Staberhuk mit deinem neuen Boot |rolleyes|supergri, da kannste ja auch ´ne ganze Stunde länger schlafen |rolleyes:q.

Schütti


----------



## Coasthunter (4. April 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Schütti schrieb:


> Tcha Andy,
> 
> dann gib mal Gas, bist ja jetzt ´ne Stunde eher bei Staberhuk mit deinem neuen Boot |rolleyes|supergri, da kannste ja auch ´ne ganze Stunde länger schlafen |rolleyes:q.
> 
> Schütti


 
Nächsten Samstag gehört die Ecke um Staberhuk aber uns. Da wäre ich sogar ganz froh, wenn das Nordlicht ne Stunde später erstrahlt.|supergri


----------



## Stokker (4. April 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Und auf dem ersten Bild geiert er schon nach der nächst grösseren Jolle...Ts ts ts.
Schaut aber ganz gut aus, dein Zweieinhalbtonner im Wasser.
Aber sach ma, wer ist denn das Michelinmänneken links neben der Schönheit von Boot ?Du weisst schon ,dass bleiche ,welches aus vielen Reifen besteht und immer so merkwürdig grinst....


----------



## Stokker (4. April 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Schütti schrieb:


> @Nordlicht
> 
> Sach ma, bis du das auf dem zweiten Foto.....|kopfkrat
> Ich hab´dich irgendwie ganz anders in Erinnerung...|uhoh::q
> ...


 
Marco, wo du Recht hast, hast du Recht.|bigeyes
Der Winter war an der Küste scheinbar zu lang und das Futter und der Glühwein zu lecker.Die Dorschjagd hat er wahrscheinlich auch auf`s gröbste vernachlässigt. Deswegen fangen die anderen so gut.
Wir sollten ihn 2x um die Insel hetzen, damit er wieder auf ein erträgliches Gewicht kommt. Ist schliesslich eine Unverschämtheit von ihm schwerer als ich zu sein (105 KG)...:q


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (4. April 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

hübsches boot haste dir da hergerichtet... da wird man glatt neidisch bei #6


mein AB hat nen kolbenfresser also ist immoment erstmal pause


----------



## Nordlicht (5. April 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

@ Schütti
länger schlafen kann ich jetzt , das ist richtig...ich bleib nachts einfach auf dem Boot und koche mir meinen Kaffee dort vorm losfahren #6

@ TannenausdemBodenreisser
|splat2:
die *FETTEN JAHRE* sind vorbei...noch lächerliche 94 kg !!

@ Coasthunter 
werde heute Nachmittag mal`n bischen zum Spass in der Gegen rumeiern, aaaber nächsten Samstag.....muss ich arbeiten :g


----------



## Coasthunter (5. April 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> @ Coasthunter
> werde heute Nachmittag mal`n bischen zum Spass in der Gegen rumeiern, aaaber nächsten Samstag.....muss ich arbeiten :g


 
Dann wünsche ich Dir auf jeden Fall fette Beute.#6

Und wenn Du nächsten Samstag eine wild Pilkernde Meute vor Staberhuk siehst: Das sind wir!! Wir sind beim *Dorsch Cup 2008*.:vik:


----------



## Nordlicht (5. April 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Dann sieh auf den BW-Turm...ich gebe von oben Handzeichen wo sie lauern 

Viel Spass


----------



## Coasthunter (5. April 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Dann sieh auf den BW-Turm...ich gebe von oben Handzeichen wo sie lauern
> 
> Viel Spass


 
Hört sich gut an.#6


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (5. April 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Dann sieh auf den BW-Turm...ich gebe von oben Handzeichen wo sie lauern
> 
> Viel Spass


 

wo ist in staberhuk ein BW turm? ich kenn nur die station in marienleuchte


----------



## Mini-Broesel (5. April 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

moin,

vorne am parkplatz steht ein großer grauer turm der ist das...|bla:


----------



## Coasthunter (5. April 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> wo ist in staberhuk ein BW turm? ich kenn nur die station in marienleuchte


 
Macht nix. Die Station ist auch gut.:q


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (5. April 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

aha okay


mir brennts auch shcon wieder in den fingern rauszukommen (von puttgarden aus) aber ich hab momentan nen AB mit kolbenfresser. und wenn ich rauskomme bleibe ich erstmal "vor der haustür" bevor ich runter nach staberhuk fahre, bei uns ist auch noch fisch


----------



## Stokker (6. April 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Dann sieh auf den BW-Turm...ich gebe von oben Handzeichen wo sie lauern
> 
> Viel Spass


 
Nix da, dich schütteln wir runter.
Ausserdem habe ich dort schon Kreuze auf dem Wasser angebracht. Die brauchen die anderen nur zu suchen ...


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (9. April 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Wer fährt denn alles am Samstag den 19 April mit seinem Boot so um Fehmarn rum????

Wir, d.h. 4 Greenhorns aus Bayern wären evtl. über jeden Tipp dankbar, da wir uns mit nen 5 PS Boot rauswagen wollen...


----------



## Nordlicht (9. April 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Ich :m


----------



## Olberding (9. April 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Ich :m


Hallo Helmut,
Ich könnte da sein wohne dort und habe ein Boot mit
100 PS
wenn Interesse könnt Ihr euch ja melden!
Gruß Olbi


----------



## Nordlicht (9. April 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

@ Helmut
von wem nehmt ihr das Boot ??
4 Mann finde ich etwas eng auf den kleinen 5 PS lern...


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (9. April 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> @ Helmut
> von wem nehmt ihr das Boot ??
> 4 Mann finde ich etwas eng auf den kleinen 5 PS lern...


 

meine ich aber auch. 4 leute bei nur 5 ps, dazu noch das gewicht eures angelgerödels und des bootes, welches nu auch groß genug sein sollte um euhc platz zu bieten. mit schwimmen wärt ihr da glaube ich schneller. so weit dürftet dürftet ihr dann nicht raus. risikofaktor hoch 3


----------



## Nordlicht (9. April 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Na, ja Risikofaktor würde ich es nicht nennen.
Die Boote die es hier gibt sind ja von der SeeBeGe abgenommen und für die Anzahl zulässig.
Ich persönlich finde es halt nur zu eng zum angeln.
Die Geschwindigkeit ist doch egal....sind doch Turis auf Urlaub, die haben Zeit (duck und wech)


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (10. April 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Moin, moin...

wir haben das "Floh4" vom Sanner gebucht...

Unsere Lebendgewichte  fallen zum Glück nicht bei jedem soooooo großzügig aus, wie bei mir ^^^

Evtl. wird uns auch unserer burgunder Chef, Frerk Petersen als Guide zur Verfügung stehen, aber er muss erstmal schaun, ob ers terminlich auf die Reihe bekommt....


Aber so wies aussieht, könnt wir da ja ne schöne kleine Gruppe zusammen bekommen... *freu*


----------



## Nordlicht (11. April 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

@ Helmut
Wie gesagt, ich fahre am 19.04 höstwarscheinlich zwischen 7.00 und 8.00 Uhr in Burgstaaken los.
Evtl könnten wir ja bei Interesse die Handynummern per PN tauschen |kopfkrat
Ich werde wohl je nach Wind und Wetter an der Ansteuerung Sund anfangen und mich dann über Meeschendorf nach Staberhuk vorarbeiten.


----------



## skipper chris (12. April 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Hallo Leute,


----------



## skipper chris (12. April 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Hallo Leute, ich fahre bereits mehrere Jahre mit ca 7- 8 Kumpels im Mai nach Fehmarn zum Dorschangeln. Wir haben zwei eignene Boote und mieten noch zwei dazu. In diesem Jahr wollen wir mal in Grobro halt machen. Da wir erst am 13.05. anreisen, wollte ich euch mal fragen, ob es noch Sinn macht auf Hering zu angeln. Habe dies noch nicht gemacht, lohnt es sich in dieser Zeit noch vom kleinen Boot oder hat das keinen Sinn mehr. 
Wo könnte man den (wenn noch nicht zu spät) Heringe im Bereich Grobro finden?

Gruß aus Hessen!


----------



## Nordlicht (13. April 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Wenn du nur auf Hering angeln willst sieht es eher mau aus, denn selbst unser Fischer hatten hier bei uns vor der Küste nichts dolles.
Versuch es lieber auf Dorsch und lass eine Rute mit Heringsvorfach auf "stand by",falls du doch mal nen Trupp auf dem Fischfinder siehst.


----------



## skipper chris (13. April 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Danke Nordlicht, wir wollten eh auf Dorsch angeln. Hatte nur in der Vergangenheit einiges über gute Heringsfänge gelesen. ( Heringsvorfach über Pilker) 
Hoffentlich haben wir dann Glück mit dem Wetter, kann es kaum noch abwarten!!!!!!
Gruß auf den Turm und an die Küste.


----------



## Nordlicht (13. April 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

@ chris
habe eben ne Familientour durch den Sund und zurück gemacht, auch im tiefen keine Heringswolken auf dem Fischfinder zu sehen.


----------



## skipper chris (13. April 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

@Nordlicht
werde hier die Infos aufsaugen und melde mich ehe wir gen Norden starten.
Vielleicht gibt es ja dann neue Infos.
Danke, bis dann!


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (13. April 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

muss ich nordlicht zustimmen, vom hering sieht man auf der insel nicht viel. aber die letzten tage jketzt waren traumhaft zum rausfahren (leider habe ich meinen neuen motor noch nicht) und die dorschfänge auf unserm campingplatz sahen echt gut aus. schöne große dorsche und null rogen oder ähnliches


----------



## skipper chris (13. April 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Hoffentlich lasst ihr uns noch ein Paar übrig. 
Es sind nur noch 29 Tage!!!


----------



## carassius (17. April 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Wie sieht es mit den Hornhechten aus, fängt man schon welche?


----------



## Nordlicht (17. April 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

jetzt schon nervös |kopfkrat
Ist doch noch zu früh für die Langschnabel :g


----------



## carassius (17. April 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> jetzt schon nervös |kopfkrat
> Ist doch noch zu früh für die Langschnabel :g


 

Jeep kann es schon garnicht mehr abwarten.

Ich kann schon langsam keine Dorsche mehr sehen.

Kannst du mir sagen was für ein ausschlag das auf den Foto hier ist.................?


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (17. April 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



skipper chris schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, ich fahre bereits mehrere Jahre mit ca 7- 8 Kumpels im Mai nach Fehmarn zum Dorschangeln. Wir haben zwei eignene Boote und mieten noch zwei dazu. In diesem Jahr wollen wir mal in Grobro halt machen. Da wir erst am 13.05. anreisen, wollte ich euch mal fragen, ob es noch Sinn macht auf Hering zu angeln. Habe dies noch nicht gemacht, lohnt es sich in dieser Zeit noch vom kleinen Boot oder hat das keinen Sinn mehr.
> Wo könnte man den (wenn noch nicht zu spät) Heringe im Bereich Grobro finden?
> 
> Gruß aus Hessen!



Hi, bin dann vielleicht auch oben (siehe Signatur) .... wo habt Ihr Unterschlupf gefunden ? 

Uli


----------



## Nordlicht (17. April 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

@ carassius
klar kann ich das...iss ne Allergie gegen Gummifisch mit Jig :m
Aber ernsthaft fällt mir da auch nichts ein.


----------



## v204 (17. April 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Hallo,alle zusammen. |wavey: 
Plane am 19.4 von Burgtiefe auf Dorschjagt zu fahren.
Hoffe an meinem vorigen Fang wieder anzuknüpfen :q
grüsse...


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (17. April 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

interessante färbung dein dorsch da. rote krautdorsche hab ich bis jetzt nur vor klausdorf gefangen


----------



## Nordlicht (17. April 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

@ V204
Das planen andere auch...wenn nur dieser |evil: Wetterbericht nichtr währ #d


----------



## v204 (17. April 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Hallo,Wetterbericht mus ich morgen nochmal schauen.
Ich hoffe natürlich das es was wird.
Ich bin auch schonmal wieder umgedret.Wahr zu heftig.
Das Bild zeigt im Hafen von Burgtiefe Wind 5-6 

Den Fisch habe ich sa gefangen wo das Rote Kreutz ist.
Genauer geht heute nich mer.


----------



## carassius (18. April 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



v204 schrieb:


> Hallo,alle zusammen. |wavey:
> Plane am 19.4 von Burgtiefe auf Dorschjagt zu fahren.
> Hoffe an meinem vorigen Fang wieder anzuknüpfen :q
> grüsse...


 

Schöner Dorsch den du da gefangen hast. Petri!


@Nordlicht

Der Dorsch hat bestimmt eine Latexalergie.:q


----------



## Nordlicht (19. April 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

@ V204
Datt müsste dann die Kante von "Knüllen" gewesen sein.


----------



## v204 (19. April 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Hallo,
    #qBIN NICHT LOS#q

Ist doch zuwindig laut BSH wetter,grade mit Kind bin ich lieber vorsichtig.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (20. April 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

jo richtig so. vorsicht ist besser als schwimmen #6

aber ein schönes böötchen haste da, ich glaub das hab ich letztes jahr auf der insel mal gesehn im sommer. kann das sein?


----------



## Nordlicht (21. April 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Ich will Donnerstag um 6.00 Uhr bis Mittags raus...will jemand mit ??


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (21. April 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

ne du sorry, bin erst ab nächste woche mittwoh wieder "im lande". und dann fahr ich mit meinem egenen boot, hab jetzt nen neuen motor, der muss probegeflogen werden. hoffentlich haben wir mal nen tag ententeich


----------



## v204 (21. April 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> jo richtig so. vorsicht ist besser als schwimmen #6
> 
> aber ein schönes böötchen haste da, ich glaub das hab ich letztes jahr auf der insel mal gesehn im sommer. kann das sein?



Das kan gut sein. Bin öfter unterwegs.


----------



## v204 (21. April 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Ich will Donnerstag um 6.00 Uhr bis Mittags raus...will jemand mit ??




Hallo,
:qRufe bitte mein Chef an und handel ein Urlaubstag aus :q

Wünsche dier viel spaas und Fisch.:vik:

Hast du einen Festen Liegeplatz ??
Oder bist du slipper wie ich.
Grüsse


----------



## Nordlicht (21. April 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Liege fest in Burgstaaken, 8x 2,60 Meter  und 2,3 Tonnen slippt man nicht mehr mal so eben


----------



## v204 (21. April 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Da hast du Recht !
Ich komme mit meiner Schussel in Burgtiefe ganz gut rein und raus. 
6,10 X 2 ca.1800Kg mit allem drum und dran ;-)


----------



## Nordlicht (22. April 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Was hast du den an PS unter den Sitzen ?


----------



## v204 (22. April 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

:vik:*170 PS Volvo Penta 6 Zyl mit 280 Z-Antrieb.*:vik:
Gruß
V204


----------



## Nordlicht (22. April 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



v204 schrieb:


> :vik:*170 PS Volvo Penta 6 Zyl mit 280 Z-Antrieb.*:vik:
> Gruß
> V204



Dann hast du gewonnen, ich habe nur *136 PS Volvo Penta 6 Zyl mit 280 Z-Antrieb*...und etwas mehr Gewicht #h


----------



## v204 (22. April 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Dafür muss ich mein Kutter aber immer erst zum Wasser schleppen.
Ein Pluspunkt für  n Liegeplatz ;-)
Gruß
204


----------



## gpsjunkie (22. April 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

OT Modus an-->



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Dann hast du gewonnen, ich habe nur *136 PS Volvo Penta 6 Zyl mit 280 Z-Antrieb*...und etwas mehr Gewicht #h


Mhh irgendwie kenne ich das aus meiner Jugend. Da habe ich auch immer Quartett gespielt.

OT Modus aus <--


----------



## v204 (22. April 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Hallo Jochen.
Wier haben ja sonst nichts zu tun 
Also mischen wier neu und fangen nochmal an.#6
Grüße
v204


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (22. April 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

@v204: kann das sein,l dass ih dein boot letzten sommer in burgstaaken an der slianlage gesehen hab? kommt mir so bekannt vor irgendwie...


und nur ihr beiden PS protze hört auf zu prahlen. wetten ich komm mit meinen 15 ps noch gut bei euch mit? (hab den motor grad neu, muss den nächste woche einfliegen wenns denn ruhig ist)



auf alle fälle hab ich weniger spritkosten...|rolleyes


----------



## Nordlicht (22. April 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

@ Junkie 
#6 genau so sollte es auch rüberkommen...Sticht :vik:


----------



## v204 (22. April 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Dein AB mit 15 PS ist Gold wert !!
Binn selber mal mit 55 PS AB auf der Ostsee liegengeblieben |peinlich
Ist schon ein Sch...  gefühl.
ALSO: Was nutzen die 170 PS wenn keines mer will.

Aber est mach spaas:vik:

Spritkosten ??
Wer schön sein will mus leiden,Wer spaas haben will mus zahlen

Verbrauche so ca.10L/h bei 30 Km/h und meine das ich nicht meckern kann.
Grüße
v204


----------



## SimonHH (22. April 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

hm....ich spiel da doch gerne ma mit...

*MAN V12 - 1.550*         MAN V12-Dieselmotor mit zweistufiger Turboaufladung und Ladeluftkühlung, vier Ventile pro Zylinder, zweistufige Aufladung, Common Rail-Direkteinspritzung mit maximal 1.400 bar Raildruck.    Hubraum 21.930 cm³   Bohrung/Hub  128/142 mm   Nennleistung  1.140 kW/1.550 PS bei 2.300 U/min   Max. Drehmoment  5.000 Nm   Max. Drehmoment bei Nenndrehzahl   4.733 Nm          Leistungsgewicht  1,90 kg/kW   Einbaulänge 1.491 mm   Spez. Kraftstoffverbrauchbei Nennleistung  226 g/kWh

...sticht! :vik:


----------



## v204 (22. April 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Hallo,da lauft einem ja das Wasser im mund zusammen.#r

Ich nehme an das es sich um ein Hafenschlepper handelt?
Nicht slippbar,
Must einen Liegeplatz haben,
Bist Ortzgebunden.
usw.
aber der Punkt geht an dich.

Habe nochmal gerechnet:
1140KW X 226g/KWh entspricht:
1140KW X 0,226Kg/h ist 257,65 Kg Disel/h X dichte 0,82 ist 211,28L/h

Verbraucht deine Barkase 211 Lieter/h  ????????


----------



## SimonHH (22. April 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



v204 schrieb:


> Hallo,da lauft einem ja das Wasser im mund zusammen.#r
> 
> Ich nehme an das es sich um ein Hafenschlepper handelt?
> Nicht slippbar,
> ...





keine ahnung...ich such noch dat richtige boot für dat motörchen


----------



## Nordlicht (23. April 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

@ Simon
Respekt, so viel Leistung verteilt auf so wenig Gewicht...ich habe mehr Gewicht also bekomme ich deine Karte und deinen Motor :vik:

@ V204
Macht dein Flitzer nicht mehr wie 15 Knoten oder sind die 30kmh deine Reisegeschwindigkeit ?
Du müsstest doch eigentlich an die 25 Knoten rankommen oder ?


----------



## SimonHH (23. April 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

*


Nordlicht schrieb:



			@ Simon
Respekt, so viel Leistung verteilt auf so wenig Gewicht...ich habe mehr Gewicht also bekomme ich deine Karte und deinen Motor
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


Nordlicht schrieb:


> :vik:
> 
> @ V204
> Macht dein Flitzer nicht mehr wie 15 Knoten oder sind die 30kmh deine Reisegeschwindigkeit ?
> Du müsstest doch eigentlich an die 25 Knoten rankommen oder ?





moin andy...

nee nee...da ich mehr leistung,n größeren hubraum,mehr drehmoment...mehr malzbier....und größere dorsche an bord hab...bekomm ich deine karte,dein pizzavorrat....und ganz fies....eine kostenlose angelausfahrt mit dir rund um fehmarn.


----------



## Nordlicht (23. April 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

@ Simon
Mit dir spiel ich nicht mehr :c 
Immer willst nur du gewinnen, das ist doof :c

Merkt man das ich im Training bin ? Habe ja zwei Kinder


----------



## SimonHH (23. April 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> @ Simon
> Mit dir spiel ich nicht mehr :c
> Immer willst nur du gewinnen, das ist doof :c
> 
> Merkt man das ich im Training bin ? Habe ja zwei Kinder





andy...ganz ehrlich...dafür,das du 2 kinder hast...bist du ganz schön im trainingsrückstand!:q

n bischen mehr durchhaltevermögen könntest du schon zeigen...


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (23. April 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



v204 schrieb:


> Verbrauche so ca.10L/h bei 30 Km/h und meine das ich nicht meckern kann.
> Grüße
> v204



Bei 30 km/h :
Grobro - rund um Sagasbank - dann zum Staberhuk und `nen bissel drüber hinaus - und zurück nach Grobro = 20-25 Liter - :vik:
Allerdings bei nur 50 PS ....

Uli


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (23. April 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



v204 schrieb:


> Dein AB mit 15 PS ist Gold wert !!
> Binn selber mal mit 55 PS AB auf der Ostsee liegengeblieben |peinlich


 

es kommt nicht auf die PS zahl an, sondern auf den zustand des motors ob man liegen bleibt oder nicht! mit meinem alten 7,5 ps bin ich auch bis nach tonne 8 gekommen und wieder zurück, das war alles nie ein problem.


und spaß machen tut ein 3,30 schlauchi was inkl motor, 1 person, angelgeschirr und sonstigem kams was man so an board hat 160 kg wiegt mit 15 ps auch :q


----------



## carassius (24. April 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Ich hatte auch mal so ein kleines 3m Zodiak und da hinter ein 14 PS AB Volvo. Das kann man aber nur ausfahren wenn Ententeich herscht. Ich sag nur fliegen ist schöner.


----------



## marv3108 (24. April 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Ich will Donnerstag um 6.00 Uhr bis Mittags raus...will jemand mit ??



Wie war es denn heute????????


----------



## Nordlicht (24. April 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Schlecht, musste Vormittags eines meiner Kinder hüten und Nachmittags meinen Schwager und seine neue Perle durch den Sund und zurück fahren...er hatte noch einen gut bei mir #q

Samstag habe ich Verstärkung und greife mit Aal-Matti an....hoffentlich :g


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (25. April 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Schlecht, musste Vormittags eines meiner Kinder hüten und Nachmittags meinen Schwager und seine neue Perle durch den Sund und zurück fahren...er hatte noch einen gut bei mir #q
> 
> Samstag habe ich Verstärkung und greife mit Aal-Matti an....hoffentlich :g


 

du machst mich neidisch... kann nicht mehr bis mittwoch warten


----------



## v204 (25. April 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> @ Simon
> Respekt, so viel Leistung verteilt auf so wenig Gewicht...ich habe mehr Gewicht also bekomme ich deine Karte und deinen Motor :vik:
> 
> @ V204
> ...



Hallo,ac.30 Km/h Reiseheschwindigkeit.
Wen ich es eilig habe schaffe ich 50 Km/H mit gps gemessen.
Allerdings hat mein Vorbesitzer(ist gestorben)den Rumpf im Unterwasserbereich neu Laminiert und ist noch rau wie sonstwas.Das wierd dan meine näste Winteraufgabe.
Schätze das es auch noch ein parr Km/h bringen wierd.

Und jatzt giebt es mal was zu sehen.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (25. April 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

ich werde mein boot auc mal fotografiern, mal sehn wenns wirklich ruhig ist und ich mich an das erwartete tempo gewöhne mach ich auch onride aufnahmen |supergri


----------



## v204 (25. April 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> ich werde mein boot auc mal fotografiern, mal sehn wenns wirklich ruhig ist und ich mich an das erwartete tempo gewöhne mach ich auch onride aufnahmen |supergri



Hallo,wieso muss es ruhig sein ??
Was für n Tempo erwartest du den ??


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (26. April 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

40 km/h erwarte ich mal so. mit nem schweren boot ist das ja n icht der rede wert da saß ich auch schon des öfteren bei mer hintrm steuer, aber beinem leichten schlauchboot ist das glaube ich was anderes. abwarten...

zur info:

boot:
YAM 330F
3,30m länge
trockengewicht 69kg

motor:
Evinrude 15 PS 2-Takt
35 kg Gewicht


----------



## Nordlicht (26. April 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

2 Mann (Aal-Matti und ich), 6std, 13 Dorsche zwischen 40 und 60cm, die meisten vor Meeschendorf bei 16 Metern.

@ v204
Dann ist ja alles ok #6


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (26. April 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

petri zu den dorschen. macht ja hoffnung auf nächste woche. brauch noch geflo für meien nee rolle, hab platte auch schon gefragt ob er was gutes im laden hat, den will ich mir auhc mal ansehen aber er hat noch nich geantwortet#c


----------



## v204 (26. April 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

2 Mann (Aal-Matti und ich), 6std, 13 Dorsche zwischen 40 und 60cm, die meisten vor Meeschendorf bei 16 Metern.

Glückwunsch zu eurem Fang |schild-g

Ich fahre am 1 Mai mit Frau und Kind auf Dorsch,von Burgtiefe aus.Mal sehen was der Tag so bringt.....


----------



## Platte (27. April 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> petri zu den dorschen. macht ja hoffnung auf nächste woche. brauch noch geflo für meien nee rolle, hab platte auch schon gefragt ob er was gutes im laden hat, den will ich mir auhc mal ansehen aber er hat noch nich geantwortet#c


 
Freu mich, komme einfach rum. Habe Geflecht da

Gratz zu Euren Fängen#6


----------



## aal-matti (27. April 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> 2 Mann (Aal-Matti und ich), 6std, 13 Dorsche zwischen 40 und 60cm, die meisten vor Meeschendorf bei 16 Metern.
> 
> Moin Andy,
> es war gestern ein super geiler Tag... vielen Dank ! ! ! Meine Familie hat sich riesig gefreut, über die Dorsche.
> ...


----------



## Nordlicht (27. April 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

bis dann habe ich auch ne Kapitänsmütze für dich und du hoffentlich die Speicherkarte für die Digi-Cam von deiner Frau wieder


----------



## aal-matti (27. April 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Oh nee Kapitänsmütze:k.Wenn ich gestern eine Speicherkarte dabei gehabt hätte,hätte mann mir geglaubt mit denn 26 Pfündigen:q:q.Aber mir glaubt ja keiner.|kopfkrat|supergri


----------



## Nordlicht (27. April 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Die "Kerheim" war wohl südlich der Sagasbank und hatte mit 20 Leuten 30 Dorsch...war unser Scnitt also klar besser #6


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (27. April 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



aal-matti schrieb:


> Oh nee Kapitänsmütze:k.Wenn ich gestern eine Speicherkarte dabei gehabt hätte,hätte mann mir geglaubt mit denn 26 Pfündigen:q:q.Aber mir glaubt ja keiner.|kopfkrat|supergri


 

tjaa, 26 pfünder sind hier halt nicht so häufig wie z.b. im vestfjord


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

nach diesem wochenende bin ich der meinung, dass: 
schönes wetter + dorschangeln = nicht gut

bei uns auf dem campingplatz hat keiner wirklich gut gefangen. einer war in staberhuk und hatte nicht viel erfolg, der andere war bei tonne 8 am wrack und ist mit leerer kiste wieder heim und 4 angler zusammen haben bei tonne 5 nur einen fisch mit heim gebracht. so kam es auch, dass mein dad und ich bei unserer ersten bootstour dieses jahr am freitag nur zwei klieschen fingen (die auf pilker gebissen haben |kopfkrat).

macht nichts sagten wir uns, meine mum hat samstag morgen würmer besorgt bei Platte im shop (1a ist der übrigens#6) und ab sind wa rausgefahren um ein paar butt zu fangen. es war ein trauerspiel...
in 4 stunden nur 4 butt gefangen un dazu den a**** abgefroren. also wieder rein mit gut 3/4 der 50 würmer übrig #q

also heute morgen nochmal rausgefahren und dieses mal eine buttstelle angefahren, die man eigentlich nur mit dem echolot findet (abfallende kante von 6 auf 13 meter), die wir aber aufgrund des klares wassers auch mit dem bloßen auge finden konnten.

naja was soll man sagen... wir haben in gut 3 stunden bei schönstem sonnenschein, kein bisschen drift und sehr warmen temperaturen aus etwa 30 würmern 41 butts gemacht, und darunter ein paar wo man echt platzprobleme bekommt in der pfanne. das hat sowas von spaß gebracht... jeder von uns beiden hat mit 2 ruten á 2 haken gefischt und teilweise kamen wir garnicht hinterher, weil wir bisse an beiden ruten gleichzeitig hatten und auch noch gefangene fische abhaken mussten. 
dass buttangeln so stressig sein kann...

das ende vom lied: wir haben den gefrierschrank voll mit leckeren butt (zitat von meinem dad: wenn man den dorschen hinterherfahren muss, warum dann nicht butt angeln vor der haustür?) und da wir beide bei dem wetter oben ohne auf dem boot saßen bin ich jetzt schön braun und er rot wie ein gekochter hummer :q

und die moral von der geschicht: ohne sonnencreme, fahre nicht!


gruß, Dorsch_Freak


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> nach diesem wochenende bin ich der meinung, dass:
> schönes wetter + dorschangeln = nicht gut



.... da hättest du die letzte Woche in Grobro sein müssen :q

Auch wenn ich selber nicht draussen war,ein Bekannter lief rum und hat noch ein freies Plätzchen in einer TK-Box für seine Dorschfilets gesucht 
Allerdings hat er auschliesslich geschleppt.
Ich selbst hab mien Lüdden versucht auf der Seebrücke das Horni-Angeln beizubringen - mit etwas weniger Erfolg.

Uli


----------



## aal-matti (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Am letzten Samstag haben Sohnemann und ich uns kurz fristig überlegt, das wir doch mal die Dorsche vor Meeschendorf ärgern könnten. Also packten wir das ganze Gerödel ein und los ging es morgens um 3.30 Uhr.
Unser Boot haben wir dann so gegen 6 Uhr in die kalte Ostsee gebracht und losssss.
Es dauerte auch nicht lange und der erste Dorsch war am Haken. So ging es bis zum Mittag weiter.Natürlich ging auch einpaar Bisse daneben, aber wir haben 8 große Dorsche mit nach Hause gebracht.Wir haben in einer Tiefe von 10 bis 16 Meter gefischt.Mit Gufis ; in verschiedenen Farben.
Es war wie immer ein super geiler Tag.#6 #6 #6


----------



## Nordlicht (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Und ich hatte dort Heute nur 2 Dorsche (und Torben von Baltic 4 stk.)
Haben von Mee´dorf bis Sthuk viel abgegrast...ohne den GROSSEN Erfolg zu finden.
Samstag und Sonntag wird wieder angegriffen #h


@ Matti
Geil, deine Frau hat ja die Speicherkarte wieder rausgerückt :m


----------



## aal-matti (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

@ Matti
Geil, deine Frau hat ja die Speicherkarte wieder rausgerückt :m[/quote]


Ich war ja auch die letzte Woche ganz ganz dolle lieb zu ihr. HA HA  ! ! ! 
Könntest du mir  bitte mal sagen, ob die Hornhechte schon vor deine Tür vorbei schwimmen? Ich habe nächste Woche Urlaub und würde mir dann mal überlegen, wieder auf die Insel  zu kommen.:k :q


----------



## Schütti (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

@Aal-Matti

Das hört sich doch mal positiv an #6. Und ich dachte schon vor Meeschendorf gibt´s nichts mehr zu holen.

Ab Freitag bin ich ja oben und werde das mal testen.
Übrigens ´ne schöne Bootsgrösse hast du da, ich kenne da noch so einen der auch so rausfährt.....bis dann

Schütti


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Schütti schrieb:


> Übrigens ´ne schöne Bootsgrösse hast du da, ich kenne da noch so einen der auch so rausfährt
> 
> Schütti


 

stimmt für 2 personen ist das boot doch schon sehr klein, da bin ich sogar schon größer. aber machbar ist es mit so einem kleinen allemal. villeicht sieht man sich ja mal auf dem wasser, je nachdem ob ich meinen dad dazu überredet bekomme. der glaubt den dorsch für verloren, nur weils keine schwärme mehr gibt. und da er den führerschein hat und nicht ich ists doof


----------



## Nordlicht (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

@ Matti
Kannst kommen, die Hornis stehen in voller Blüte #6


----------



## guifri (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

moin zusammne,

ich bin ab morgen in großenbrode und werde wohl so 2 bis 3 mal mit meinem böötchen die nächsten tage rausfahren.

wo findet man denn die hornhechte? habe vom boot aus noch nie drauf geangelt, könnnte mir aber vorstellen, dass das mit wasserkugel spaß bringen kann...

ich denke bei dem kommenden ostwind, wird´s mit der beißlaune der dorsche nicht so weit her sein...


----------



## Nordlicht (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

@ guifri
einfach im flachen bei 0-4 Metern treiben lassen.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



guifri schrieb:


> ich denke bei dem kommenden ostwind, wird´s mit der beißlaune der dorsche nicht so weit her sein...


 

darf ich mal lachen?

immoment ist der dorsch im fehmarnbelt so gut wie ausgestorben. von staberhuk bis tonne 5 hat bei uns aufm campingplatz dieses wochenende KEINER auch nur einen leo gefangen


was habt ihr das pfingstwochenende so gefangen? ich war garnicht los, lag lieber die ganze zeit am strand (ostsee hat übrigens schon badetemperatur)


----------



## guifri (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

hi,

ich war 3 mal ca. je 3 stunden draußen. auf hornhecht habe ich´s nicht probiert.

ergebnis: 4 dorsche!!!

1 mal 1, 1 mal 0 und 1 mal 3....

das dreier-ergebnis kam bei einer drift zustande...zwei auf wattwurm und einer auf wie tot baumelnden gummifisch...

anzeigen auf´m echolot......nada....ganz selten mal eine sichel zu sehen.

was ist nur los? wenn ich die fangmeldungen vom kutter so lese, ist da auch nicht viell. ist das der anfang vom ende oder eine momentane flaute?


----------



## Borussenpower (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Hallo,

ich verfolge den Thread schon sehr lange, denn ich fahre vom 02.-08.06. auch auf die Insel. In den letzten Tagen gibt es gar keine Fangmeldungen mehr. Geht zur Zeit denn nichts?

Gruß Borussenpower


----------



## Kistenmann (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Borussenpower schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich verfolge den Thread schon sehr lange, denn ich fahre vom 02.-08.06. auch auf die Insel. In den letzten Tagen gibt es gar keine Fangmeldungen mehr. Geht zur Zeit denn nichts?
> 
> Gruß Borussenpower


Die fangen zur Zeit so viel, dass sie vor lauter Filetieren keine Zeit zum Posten haben #h|rolleyes|wavey:


----------



## Olberding (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

war am 18.05 nahe Staberhuk von ca. 4,5 Std geangelt 18 Dorsche von 50-65 cm
gefangen!

Gruß Andy


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Olberding schrieb:


> war am 18.05 nahe Staberhuk von ca. 4,5 Std geangelt 18 Dorsche von 50-65 cm
> gefangen!
> 
> Gruß Andy


 
na petri, das klingt doch mal nach was? hast u gepilkt, gejiggt oder natur?


----------



## Fishzilla (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Ich war die letzte Woche rund um Fehmarn und Grobro.
Viele Dorsche in richtig guten Größen und massig Hornis.|uhoh:
Dorsche stehen überall in kleineren Trupps, von ca. 30 bis 75 Fuß.
War noch einmal von Land aus los, das war es aber eher mau.|wavey:


----------



## Fischbox (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Ich will demnächst mein Angelkayak erstwässern.Pilken, Jiggen und ein paar Platten an die Wattis locken. Was letztere angeht, so bin ich allerdings noch ein ziemliches Greenhorn. Hab schon im Sund mein Glück versucht und das war auch durchaus O.K.. Hätte mal Lust den nordwestlichen Inselteil zu besuchen. Zum Beispiel Wallnau, denn dort ist ja zufällig auch das Treffen.Ist es dort gut zu fischen auf Platte und Dorsch oder soll ich mich lieber woanders hinbegeben?


----------



## Nordlicht (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Heute Ansteuerung-Sund, Meeschendorf, Staberhuk, Tiefen von 8 bis 18 Metern zu zweit 6 Dorsch und 4 Nemos von ca. 6.30-13.00 Uhr |uhoh:


----------



## Schütti (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Olberding schrieb:


> war am 18.05 nahe Staberhuk von ca. 4,5 Std geangelt 18 Dorsche von 50-65 cm
> gefangen!
> 
> Gruß Andy


 

Hi Olberding,

auf welcher Tiefe habt ihr denn gefangen....;+

Gruss Schütti


----------



## Schütti (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

@Fishzilla

Der Küstenabschnitt auf dem Foto mit dem Turm sieht aus wie die Süd-Ost-Küste (um Staberhuk) von Fehmarn|rolleyes....habe Diese schon oft aus dieser Perspektive gesehen.....kommt mir aber auf Grund der Häuser und Bäume irgendwie fremd vor....#c

Liege ich hier falsch oder richtigt...?

Gruss Schütti


----------



## Olberding (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> na petri, das klingt doch mal nach was? hast u gepilkt, gejiggt oder natur?


 
Hi ich habe gepilkt mit Gummifisch rot und braun bei
15-17 Metern
Gruß Olberding


----------



## Olberding (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Schütti schrieb:


> Hi Olberding,
> 
> auf welcher Tiefe habt ihr denn gefangen....;+
> 
> Gruss Schütti


 
Hi Schütti,
Tiefe 15-17 Metern mit Gummifisch
Am 19.05 war ich bei meinem Stammplatz Großenbrode
Südstrand bei der Seebrücke auf 12 Meter in zwei Stunden
8 Dorsche alle über 50 cm.Meine Truhe ist bald voll von Dorsch.Werde die nächsten Tage mal auf Meerforelle gehn.
Gruß Olberding Großenbrode


----------



## Borussenpower (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Olberding schrieb:


> Hi Schütti,
> Tiefe 15-17 Metern mit Gummifisch
> Am 19.05 war ich bei meinem Stammplatz Großenbrode
> Südstrand bei der Seebrücke auf 12 Meter in zwei Stunden
> ...


 
Hallo,

meinst du mit Stammpaltz die Baggerschüttstelle östlich des Großenbroder Binnensees?|gr:

Gruß


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

ich glaub ich leg mir auch mal n paar gummifische zu, scheint ja besser zu fangen als pilker...

tja die zeiten ändern sich |rolleyes


----------



## $hadow (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Moin,
Ich fahre vom 5.-9.6. mit drei Freunden nach Fehmarn. Hauptsächlich soll es auf Hornhechte, sowie Platte in der Brandung gehen. Letztes Jahr klappte das recht super und wir fingen mit unseren Spinnruten in der Brandung 3x soviel wie ein Englisches Meisterteam neben uns (ungelogen) - und das als Emsköppe.

Nun mal meine Frage:
Ist hier jemand, der mit uns evtl. einen Tag auf seinem Kleinboot mitnehmen würde? Wir würden gerne mal ne runde Pilken/Jiggen vom Boot aus. Natürlich gegen Trinkgeld, das ist selbstverständlich.
Wär wirklich super freundlich.


----------



## Olberding (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Borussenpower schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> meinst du mit Stammpaltz die Baggerschüttstelle östlich des Großenbroder Binnensees?|gr:
> 
> Gruß


Hi,
am Südstrand ist eine lange Holzbrücke (Seebrücke)
oder vor den drei Hochhäusern da an der kannte 10-12 m
absuchen da fängst du immer was ich jedenfalls, man muss
nicht immer soweit raussfahren der Dorsch steht vor der Tür
wer suchet der findet. Sonst mußt du mal mitkommen!
Gruß


----------



## Schütti (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

@Nordlicht

So, bin dann mal wieder ab morgen auf der Insel.....|rolleyes:g|supergri
Das einzige was mir aber überhaupt nicht passt sind die Windvorhersagen.....|bigeyes:r....kann man da was machen....|kopfkrat

Die ganz nächste Woche Ostwind....????????????

Da könnte ich ja----------:c:c:c

Ich hoffe nur die haben keine Ahnung und der liebe Wettergott meint es nicht so...

Wir hören uns

Schütti


----------



## HD4ever (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

wünsch dir viel Spaß und auch Erfolg da oben ! #h


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Hey Schütti,

ich war gestern oben, war unangemehm vom Wind und Wellen, aber die meisten Dorsche haben wir bei 4-5 m gefangen (siehe unter "was wird zur zeit vom Kutter/Boot gefangen")- kannst also immer eine ruhige Stelle finden.

Viel Spass und Petri Heil bei uns im Norden,

Gruß Lars


----------



## Nordlicht (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

@ Schütti
|kopfkrat Ich dachte immer Schlauchbootfahrer sind flexible Menschen |kopfkrat 

Bis morgen (bin morge am "arbeiten" ).


----------



## Borussenpower (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Ist denn rund um Fehmarn keiner mehr unterwegs, oder ist der Fisch ausgegangen? Wo bleiben die Fangmeldungen? Ich will am 02.06. auf die Insel und brauche Infos.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## Olberding (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Borussenpower schrieb:


> Ist denn rund um Fehmarn keiner mehr unterwegs, oder ist der Fisch ausgegangen? Wo bleiben die Fangmeldungen? Ich will am 02.06. auf die Insel und brauche Infos.
> 
> Gruß Bernd


 
Zur Zeit wird es wohl keine Fangmeldung geben,wir haben
seit zwei Tagen starken Wind 5-6.
Wer da mit dem Kleinboot rausfährt ist lebensmüde.
Gruß Olberding


----------



## Nordlicht (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

@ Olberding
Dann kannst du doch fahren...du hast ja`n Schiff und kein Boot :m
Ich trau mich nicht...

@ Borussenpower
Wir wohl ausser vom Kutter in der nächsten Woche auch keine Meldung kommen, der Wind soll ja erstmal so bleiben :g


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Wir wohl ausser vom Kutter in der nächsten Woche auch keine Meldung kommen, der Wind soll ja erstmal so bleiben :g


 
son mist aber auch, bin ich samstag morgen umsonst so früh aufgestanden 
doofer wind, ich will platte ärgern


----------



## Borussenpower (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Dann will ich mal hoffen, dass das mit dem Wind sich bis Ende Mai erledigt hat.
Danke für die Info.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

@Borussenpower:

Da gehe ich mal von aus, denn im Laufe der Woche soll der Wind gen Süd/ Südwest drehen. Das hält sich meist ja in Grenzen...


----------



## Nordlicht (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/marienleuchte
Dann bin ich mal gespannt ob er im laufe der Woche dreht...#c


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/marienleuchte
> Dann bin ich mal gespannt ob er im laufe der Woche dreht...#c


 
Das was WINDFINDER zeigt, sehe ich als geborener Norddeutscher und erfahrener "Hobby-Wetterkundler" ähnlich . Wenn es doch auch eine Wunschvorstellung ist- will die Tage noch mal abends mit dem Boot raus .


----------



## $hadow (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Moin,
Nächste Woche ist es endlich wieder soweit: Ein paar Freunde und ich fahren hoch zur Sonneninsel.

Hab nun mal eine kleine Frage: Lohnt sich gezieltes Angeln mit Spinködern a la Gummifisch vom Ufer mit der Wathose auf Dorsch?
Wenn ja, wo und wie? Stell mir das doch recht spassig vor.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



$hadow schrieb:


> Moin,
> Nächste Woche ist es endlich wieder soweit: Ein paar Freunde und ich fahren hoch zur Sonneninsel.
> 
> Hab nun mal eine kleine Frage: Lohnt sich gezieltes Angeln mit Spinködern a la Gummifisch vom Ufer mit der Wathose auf Dorsch?
> Wenn ja, wo und wie? Stell mir das doch recht spassig vor.


 
vom boot lohnt es sich auf alle fälle


----------



## $hadow (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Ja, das hätt ich dir auch sagen können. Ich meine allerdings vom Ufer.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Mahlzeit Shadow,

probieren und bitte hier berichten, ich habe das noch nie versucht und bin selber gespannt auf die Ergebnisse. Allerdings glaube ich nicht so richtig an den Erfolg und würde selber lieber nach bewährten Standard fischen...

Gruß Lars


----------



## bacalo (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> vom boot lohnt es sich auf alle fälle


 
Na das iss aber auch ein Feedback|supergri;
auch bei den vorherrschenden Windverhältnissen|kopfkrat.


Wenn ich mir das gekräuselte Wasser im Hafen von Helitown so ansehe, herrscht auch weiterhin Wind aus südOST.

Gruß
bacalo


----------



## $hadow (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Bin letztes Jahr bereits flüchtig auf die Idee gekommen, als mir beim Hornhechtangeln auf einen Rapala, ein 59cm Dorsch einstieg.
Dazu wird im aktuellen Blinker dieses Thema auch mal "angeschrieben".


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

also wie gesagt, dorsche gehen gut auf gumifische. vom ufer aus üsste man dann glaube ich nur die wurfwete überwinden, dann würdest du auch fangen. probieren geht über studieren 

@bacalo: den wind hatte ich erstmal außer acht gelassen und mich darauf beschränkt, dass die gummis gut fangen


----------



## $hadow (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Ach, über die Wurfweite mache ich mir keine Sorgen. 0,06er Geflochtene, Rute mit 12gr. WG - damit kannste flexen ohne Ende.
Eher um die Sache, dass womöglich die Fische schon nicht mehr unter Land stehen. ?!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



$hadow schrieb:


> Eher um die Sache, dass womöglich die Fische schon nicht mehr unter Land stehen. ?!


 
Wir haben letzte Woche vom Boot bei 5m Wassertiefe gut gefangen. Ich werde Montag gegen abend noch einmal mit dem Boot versuchen.

Gruß Lars


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

@ $hadow: wo auf fehmarn wollt ihr es denn probieren?


----------



## Borussenpower (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Hallo,

wie ist die aktuelle Lage auf der Insel. Ich packe gerade meine Sachen und mache mein Boot fertig. Ab Montag bin ich auf der Insel. Leider soll es ja Dienstag und Mittwoch ordentlich windig werden. Ich hoffe aber, dass ich nächste Woche doch das ein oder andere Mal raufahren kann. Was machen Dorsch und Platte?

Gruß Bernd


----------



## $hadow (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Moin,
Weiss es noch nicht. Spiel mit dem Gedanken, im Staberhuk mit der Wathose und ein paar Gummifischen bewaffnet.


----------



## Dieter1944 (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Die letzten beiden Wochen ging gar nichts oder kaum was um Fehmarn herum. Es blies täglich so zwischen 4 und 6 bf aus Osten und Nord-Osten. Der letzte Angeltag war der 23. 5. Da konnten wir noch slippen an der öffentlichen Rampe Puttgarden.
Danach ging das auch nicht mehr, weil die von Sturm zugesandet war. Aber immerhin, auf unsere 30 Würmer bissen 21 Platte.
Jetzt am 6. und 7. 6 wurde das Wetter besser und am 8. 6., also Sonntag war Windstille - und ich in Hamburg|bigeyes weil der Urlaub beendet war.

http://img362.*ih.us/img362/8936/kopievon1000098xq3.jpg

Da geht z.Z. nur was mit ultra leichten Booten, die man auch tragen kann. Das Bild stammt vom 27. 5. 08.

Ansonsten haben die Wathosenangler im seichten Gewässer des Fehmernsundes gut Hornhechte gezogen.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## HD4ever (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

moin moin !
nächsten Samstag will ich mal vom verankerten Boot mein Glück auf Plattfische versuchen - hab ich bisher ja noch nie gemacht...
jemand nen paar gute tips  für mich ? :m


----------



## Roland S. (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Super Information von Dir Dieter1944.Aber mit meinem 400 Lindener müßte es gehen.Nochmals danke für das Superbild von der Slipanlage.


----------



## Dieter1944 (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Roland S. schrieb:


> Super Information von Dir Dieter1944.Aber mit meinem 400 Lindener müßte es gehen.Nochmals danke für das Superbild von der Slipanlage.



Und schön langsam losfahren Roland, im zunächst SEHR seichten Wasser liegen einige große Brocken . Warte mindestens 200 Meter vom Ufer entfernt, eh du Gas gibst|rolleyes

Dieter


----------



## Dieter1944 (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



HD4ever schrieb:


> moin moin !
> nächsten Samstag will ich mal vom verankerten Boot mein Glück auf Plattfische versuchen - hab ich bisher ja noch nie gemacht...
> jemand nen paar gute tips  für mich ? :m




Hallo Jörg!

Zur Zeit scheint vor Puttgarden das beste Plattfischrevier zu sein.
Die Boote stehen vom Ufer aus gesehen rund um die erste grüne Tonne links der Fährhafenausfahrt; so wir wir auch. Anker schmeißen und versuchen. Bei uns wurde es an der 3. Stelle fängig. 2 Std., die 30 Würmer waren alle und 21 Platte im Boot.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

da gibt es noch ne bessere stelle für platte vor puttgarden. 
einfach gerade rausfahren, so etwa 100 meter weiter raus als besagte grüne tonne, da fällt der grund von 6 auf 13 meter ab. erstklassig, so einn fanggrund findest du nirgendwo sonst vor der insel, da besacken wir uns andauernd #6

die rampe im übrigen so zugesandet ist, dass man nurnoch mit schlauchbooten reinkommt, weil alles andere zu schwer ist (selbst der eine bei uns vom campingplatz, der nen träcker hat zum slipen bleibt damit stecken)
auch ist das wasser unmittelbar um die rampe zu flach geworden, auch durch den sand. deswegen setzen GFK boote sofort auf, wenn sie nicht leicht genug sind oder nicht flach vom trailer laufen.

sylt wird von der nordsee weggespült, rügen zerfällt aber fehmarn sandet zu |uhoh:


----------



## Dieter1944 (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Ach so, und ich dachte schon, irgendein Unbedachter hätte sich Schlepperhilfe holen müssen|supergri|supergri

http://img49.*ih.us/img49/1907/kopievon1010101ii6.jpg


Und noch mal allgemein: Die neue "Halbinsel" ist die versandete Slipstelle#c#c

http://img529.*ih.us/img529/9819/kopievon1010106qq5.jpg



Und westlich der Rampe, also links, im Hintergrund schäumend, das Puttgarden Riff. Auch schön flach, also aufpassen

http://img377.*ih.us/img377/3743/kopievon1000099sx1.jpg



 

Dieter


----------



## Schütti (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

@Dieter

Da sagst du was. 2 Woche Ostwind und wir fahren nach Hause wenn Angelwetter kommt....|evil::q.

Naja, wenigsten konnte ich einen Tag raus und ein paar gute Dorsche abschleppen....kleiner Bericht wird folgen.

Bis dann

Schütti


----------



## HD4ever (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

danke der tipps !
vor Puttgarden wird das aber nix mit meinem Boot ...
dochschon zu schwer für sonen Strandslipplatz


----------



## Dieter1944 (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



HD4ever schrieb:


> danke der tipps !
> vor Puttgarden wird das aber nix mit meinem Boot ...
> dochschon zu schwer für sonen Strandslipplatz



Bei gutem Wetter bist du von Burg aus in etwas mehr als einer  halben Stunde auch da#h

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Dieter1944 schrieb:


> Bei gutem Wetter bist du von Burg aus in etwas mehr als einer halben Stunde auch da#h
> 
> Gruß Dieter


 

wie wärs denn mal mit der slippe in klausdorf? das liegt viel dichter. niobe wäre auch noch ne option.

mal sehen ob ich auf dem campingplatz mal in paar zusammentrommeln kann um (mal wieder) die slippe freizuschippen (keine ahnugn wie oft ich das shcon gemahct habe). vielleicht bekommen wir auch unseren platzwart dazu überredet es mit nem träcker zu machen, der ist allerdings ziemlich faul was sowas angeht...

mal sehen was sich so machen lässt


----------



## Dieter1944 (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Das wär' was!!|supergri|supergri. Aber ehrlich, so versandet habe ICH sie nicht gesehen.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

so ist sie auch erst seit anfang des jahres. übern winter gab es wieder solchen sturm, dass das wasser bis zum eichweg stand. zwischendurch haben wir sie zwar 2 mal wieder komplett frei gemacht, aber anscheinend sandet sie jtzt permanent zu


----------



## HD4ever (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

ich war letztes WE mal nen büschn südlich von Fehmarn los ... immerhin 8 schöne Küchendorsche geschleppt am downrigger ...
die erste warn schon im Alufolien-schlauch :m


----------



## Schl@chter (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Moin
Werde vorausichtlich von 10.7-17.7 ne gute Woche auf Katharienhof mit Familie und Boot sein ist in der Zeit vielleicht noch jemand oben zwecks gemeinsam angeln?


----------



## Dieter1944 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Schl@chter schrieb:


> Moin
> Werde vorausichtlich von 10.7-17.7 ne gute Woche auf Katharienhof mit Familie und Boot sein ist in der Zeit vielleicht noch jemand oben zwecks gemeinsam angeln?




**Spaß an** "Mit einem Schlachter geht doch keiner freiwillig angeln . **Spaß ab**. 

Winke winke, Dieter


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

ich fahr erst am 18.7. für 4 wochen hoch


----------



## Nordlicht (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Es geht wieder besser...
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2108523&posted=1#post2108523


----------



## Schl@chter (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Es geht wieder besser...
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2108523&posted=1#post2108523


 
Na das hört sich doch vielversprechend an für kommende Woche, hoffe das ich über die Zeit wo ich oben bin das das Wetter mitspielt werde dann wohl auch hauptsächlich Staberhuk ansteuern


----------



## sanda (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Moin,
hab kurz eine Frage und zwar will ich mal wieder demnächst nach Fehmarn fürn Woche zum Angeln (Urlaub machen) und wollte mich mal erkundigen, wo es jetzt am besten auf 
1.Dorsch (hab ja schon was von Staberhuk gehört, wo noch?), 
2.Platte 
3.Hornhecht
4.Makrele oder auf 
5.Hering geht?

Wird auf Fehmarn überhaupt Hering oder Makrelen gefangen?
Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt und ich schon mal die Gegend ansteuern kann, wo vielleicht ein bisschen Fisch zu finden ist?! #6:q


----------



## celler (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

diese seite sollte dir evt weiter helfen
http://www.broesel-online.de/
glg matze


----------



## sanda (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Danke für deinen Tip, die Seite kenne ich schon, aber die wird schon länger nicht aktualisiert und dort stehen nur Sachen die allgemein sind, was aktuelle passiert, erfährt man dort nicht!|bigeyes


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

also helf ich dir mal ein wenig.

dorsch weiß ich so garnichts. die fänge in letzter zeit ware ja wohl schlechter als miserabel. keine ahnung ob und was sich daran geändert hat. 
plattfische fängst du vor puttgarden in massen. 
hornhechte würde ich dir die ostküste sowie den sund empfehlen.
JA hering und auch makrele werden auf fehmarn gefangen. die zahl der heringsfänge sind bei uns in den letzten jahren aber drastisch zurückgegangen (vor 3 jahren konnten wir noch bis zu 100 stück pro nacht und person überlisten, letztes jahr hatten wir im ganzen sommer nur ca. 30). makrele ist anscheinend im kommen. letztes jahr haben wir sie das erste mal gefangen und da dann auch so n 5 l eimer voll am tag (hielt leider nur eine woche im august glaube ich)


----------



## celler (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

die ostküste soll nur recht schwer zu beangeln sein,durch den steinigen untergrund....


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

heute hab ichs mal weider auf platte probiert.

in burg a.f. 25 würmer geholt und mitm boot, 2 personen raus vor puttgarden. gab immerhin 14 stück, schöne größen dabei.

sch**** krebse |krach:


----------



## Dieter1944 (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> heute hab ichs mal weider auf platte probiert.
> 
> in burg a.f. 25 würmer geholt und mitm boot, 2 personen raus vor puttgarden. gab immerhin 14 stück, schöne größen dabei.
> 
> sch**** krebse |krach:




Das ist gut Dorsch Freak, dann gibt es wenig zu schlachten, und es bleibt viel Zweit zum Schaufeln **kiecher**


Gruß Dieter und winke winke


----------



## Nordlicht (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

@ Dorsch_Freak
Ist 16 eigentlich dein wahres oder dein gefühltes alter ?
Ich habe manchmal den Eindruck das du von den 16 Jahren mind. 15 3/4 auf dem Wasser gewesen bist und du nicht einen Tag hattest wu du nichts gefangen hast |kopfkrat


----------



## HD4ever (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Moin Leutz ! 
sach mal .... hat jemand von euch ne gute Adresse für gute Zimmer mit Frühstück ( oder kleines Hotel) mal spontan für ein schönes Wochenende ????


----------



## MFT-Ralf (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Und wieder ein 38er Mehr!!

Hallo Nordlicht,

endlich hast auch Du das "Dorsch Mindestmaß" erreicht.:vik:

|schild-g |schild-g|birthday:#g

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag und immer einen vollen Tank fürs Boot.

Gruß Ralf

PS: Hoffe das Mindestmaß ist noch bei 38 cm, habe mich in letzter nicht mehr damit befasst.;+;+


----------



## HD4ever (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

du Jungspund  .... :m
gratuliert hab ich ja schon an anderer Stelle |bla:


----------



## Nordlicht (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

@ jonas
Danke....für den vollen Tank (gute Idee :q )
Mit dem Mindestmaß liegst du noch richtig.
Jetzt gehts gleich ab zum XXL-Schnitzel essen |uhoh:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Hallo Nordlicht,
na, dann hau mal ordentlich rein. Aber alles aufessen, sonst beissen die Dorsche nicht und die Sonne scheint in Strömen.
Da ich mehrmals im Jahr auf Fehmarn bin, klappt es vielleicht mal mit einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt und ich kann etwas für den Füllstand des Tanks tun.
Schönen Geburtstag noch #6#6.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## carassius (12. August 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Moin!
Kann mir jemand gute fänge für Platte auf der Insel melden?
Ich wollte evt. mal dämnächst mal wieder hoch fahren.


----------



## Svenno 02 (12. August 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Der Strand Miramar soll ganz gut gehen.

So ich wollte diese Woche auch hinfahren und es auf Hornhecht vom Ufer probieren!

Wo könnte ich noch Erfolg haben?

Letztens war ich bei der Beelitz Wrft und habe in einer Stunde immer 2 Stück gehabt, geht da immer noch was?

LG Svenno 02


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (12. August 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



carassius schrieb:


> Moin!
> Kann mir jemand gute fänge für Platte auf der Insel melden?
> Ich wollte evt. mal dämnächst mal wieder hoch fahren.


 
Ey Gustav, du nase...
wat is mit dir und den Schlangen??
Willst die noch haben??
Meld dich mal bei mir, bin die Woche jetzt in Berlin und geh dort auch n bissel fischen.
War am WE in HH Zandern, hatten zu viert 15 Stück...
Aber nur "schniepel" bis mitte  ende 50cm...


und wo du platte bekommst weißt du doch, da wo immer 

grüße

Strandperle


----------



## v204 (15. August 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Hallo,mich giebt es auch noch|wavey:
Fahre morgen mit Sohn und 2 Kumpels nach Fehmarn.Auf Dorsch und co.
Wollte es nur mitteilen fals einer nicht kann,zum Neidisch erden:q:q

:c:c:c:c

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:Vileich sieht man sich ja|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|

Ich liebe die smilis:l:k:l:k:l:k:


----------



## v204 (18. August 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Hallo,Wetter gut,Fisch er weniger

Hatt aber jeden Spaaasss gemacht.:vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Borussenpower (30. September 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Hallo Leute,

es ist ja "Rund um Fehmarn" richtig ruhig geworden. Ich komme am 04.10. für eine Woche auf die Insel und suche aktuelle Infos was gerade geht - wenn es mal nicht so windig ist!-. Ich habe mein kleines Boot dabei und raus. Also, Feuer frei.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## Stokker (30. September 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Borussenpower schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> es ist ja "Rund um Fehmarn" richtig ruhig geworden. Ich komme am 04.10. für eine Woche auf die Insel und suche aktuelle Infos was gerade geht - wenn es mal nicht so windig ist!-. Ich habe mein kleines Boot dabei und raus. Also, Feuer frei.
> 
> Gruß Bernd


 
Ist doch schön ,dass es so ruhig ist.Dann kann ich im November richtig abräumen ,ohne dass es einer merkt.

Okay , der Sheriff von Fehmarn ( Nordlicht)sieht es natürlich sofort an seiner sinkenden Fangquote , dass ich da bin.
Aber ansonsten liebe ich es  "ruhig rund um Fehmarn"

Ich vermute mal, dass in den nächsten Wochen mehr zum Thema dastehen wird.Wenn es kalt wird im Staate Fehmarn , lockt das die Angler und die Fische an...


----------



## Nordlicht (30. September 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Stokker schrieb:


> I
> Okay , der Sheriff von Fehmarn ( Nordlicht)sieht es natürlich sofort an seiner sinkenden Fangquote , dass ich da bin.



Hmm ich rieche es wohl eher das der Super Salzwasserduft dann mit Tannenduft aus den hintersten Wäldern vermischt wird


----------



## Olberding (30. September 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Hallo Leute,
wie sieht es bei euch aus habt ihr CB Funk an Bord
wenn ja auf welchen Kanal seit Ihr und welchen Rufnahmen
ich bin eigendlich immer auf Kanal 4 mein Rufnahme ist Olbi
so wie mein Boot heißt.
Es währe doch gut wenn man sich gegenseitig austauschen könnte auch wenn mal jemand ein Problem hat.
Gruß Andy aus Großenbrode


----------



## Nordlicht (30. September 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Olberding schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> wie sieht es bei euch aus habt ihr CB Funk an Bord
> wenn ja auf welchen Kanal seit Ihr und welchen Rufnahmen
> ich bin eigendlich immer auf Kanal 4 mein Rufnahme ist Olbi
> ...



An meiner Antenne hängt nur noch die mini Deutschlandflagge.
Ich habe das Funkgerät verkauft...wegen der neuen Lizenzverordnung.
Gruß Andy von Fehmarn


----------



## Borussenpower (30. September 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Hallo Olberding,

ich werde mir im Winter ein UKW-Funkgerät einbauen. Derzeit macht es noch das Handy. Wenn ich dich nächste Woche im Sund sehe, dann schau ich mal vorbei, Tipps abholen.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## Olberding (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> An meiner Antenne hängt nur noch die mini Deutschlandflagge.
> Ich habe das Funkgerät verkauft...wegen der neuen Lizenzverordnung.
> Gruß Andy von Fehmarn


 
Hallo Fehmarn,
für CB Funk brauchst du keine Lizenz !


----------



## Olberding (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Borussenpower schrieb:


> Hallo Olberding,
> 
> ich werde mir im Winter ein UKW-Funkgerät einbauen. Derzeit macht es noch das Handy. Wenn ich dich nächste Woche im Sund sehe, dann schau ich mal vorbei, Tipps abholen.
> 
> Gruß Bernd


 
Moin Bernd.
ohne Funkzeugnis schwierig aber vieleicht hast du eins
möchte ich auch gerne machen
mal sehn vieleicht im Winter man sieht sich
Gruß von der Küste
muß erstmal zum Hafen nach dem Boot schauen ist sehr
Windig.


----------



## Stokker (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> An meiner Antenne hängt nur noch die mini Deutschlandflagge.
> Ich habe das Funkgerät verkauft...wegen der neuen Lizenzverordnung.
> Gruß Andy von Fehmarn


 
Und was machste jetzt ?? Trommeln oder Didgereedoo ??|supergri


----------



## Nordlicht (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Stokker schrieb:


> Und was machste jetzt ?? Trommeln oder Didgereedoo ??|supergri




@ Stokker
|splat2: den gibts im November noch in Natura 

@ Olberding
Wenn ich den Wetterbericht fürs Wochenende sehe könnt ich schon wieder :v
Vorgestern sah er noch besser aus |uhoh:
Mal abwarten was er bis heute abend sagt....


----------



## Schütti (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

@Nordlicht

Tcha mein Lieber, dass wir wohl nichts am Wochenende |bigeyes. Vor zwei Jahren habe ich am 3. Oktober mit dem T-Shirt auf dem Boot vor Katharinenhof bei 1-2 bft Dorsche gefangen.

Das wird wohl dieses Jahr nichts |evil:|gr:|gr:|evil:.

Gut das ich mich nicht angemeldet habe .....
Dann fahre ich halt mal mit der Familie nach Holland....#6


Schütti


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Schütti schrieb:


> @Nordlicht
> 
> Tcha mein Lieber, dass wir wohl nichts am Wochenende |bigeyes. Vor zwei Jahren habe ich am 3. Oktober mit dem T-Shirt auf dem Boot vor Katharinenhof bei 1-2 bft Dorsche gefangen.
> 
> ...



Jaaaaaaaaaaaa, er lebt noch, er lebt noch, er lebt noch.:vik:

Du kannst auch in diesem Jahr im Oktober mit dem Shirt dort sein, aber das Wetter ist was für Kerle
Am 11.10. bin ich auf der Insel, endlich. Dann sende ich dir mal schöne Bilder nach Holland:q


----------



## Nordlicht (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

@ Hase
Gestern Abend noch sind wir am Telefon fürchterlich über ihn hergezogen :m
Gibt da so`n Sprichwort: Wenn vonne Düwel schnackst iss he meist ne wiet #6

@ Schütt
was mich ja wieder an :v sind die Unterschiede !
Der hier sagt, mach dir nen schönen Tag mit etwas schaukeln: http://www.windfinder.com/wind/windspeed.htm
und der hier sagt, bleib Samstag auf dem Sofa: http://www.dwd.de/bvbw/appmanager/bvbw/dwdwwwDesktop/?_nfpb=true&_pageLabel=_dwdwww_spezielle_nutzer_schiffffahrt_seewetter&T18605718401151909352281gsbDocumentPath=Navigation%2FSchifffahrt%2FSeewetter%2FMittelfristseewetter__NO__node.html__nnn%3Dtrue
|krach:


----------



## Borussenpower (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Jezt bestellt mal den Wind ab. Ich habe angespannt und bin morgen da.


----------



## Stokker (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Borussenpower schrieb:


> Jezt bestellt mal den Wind ab. Ich habe angespannt und bin morgen da.


 
..und ? Ging was , around Fehmarnisland ??


----------



## Nordlicht (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Stokker schrieb:


> ..und ? Ging was , around Fehmarnisland ??



Ich für meinen Teil habe es bei dem Wind/Wetter vorgezogen im Kinderzimmer ne Runde Playmobilfussball zu spielen....wär ich doch lieber auf See gefahren (die Kids haben mich wieder an die Wand gespielt) :c|uhoh:

Wenns passt und der Familienrat mich lässt mache ich heute Nachmittag mal ne lange Drifft von 2 Std durch den Sund #h


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil habe es bei dem Wind/Wetter vorgezogen im Kinderzimmer ne Runde Playmobilfussball zu spielen....wär ich doch lieber auf See gefahren (die Kids haben mich wieder an die Wand gespielt) :c|uhoh:
> 
> Wenns passt und der Familienrat mich lässt mache ich heute Nachmittag mal ne lange Drifft von 2 Std durch den Sund #h




Und??????? Driftmaster???? Zu nach Hause gedriftet und Fische geschrubbt????:vik: Noch hast du die Macht allein, aber Samstag nicht mehr. :g Übrigens müssen wir noch mal ohne Schütti wegen der GPS Daten verhandeln. jajajajajajajaajajqjqajjajajaajajajaj GOIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!|wavey:

Bevor Schütti hier was lesen kann, ist dieser Beitrag bereits in die Geschichte des Boards eingegangen.:g


----------



## Stokker (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> ...wär ich doch lieber auf See gefahren (die Kids haben mich wieder an die Wand gespielt) :c|uhoh:
> Und auf dem Wasser angeln sie dich auch bald an die Bordwand.
> Datt haste dann davon datt du die Schratzen so jut anlernst.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nordlicht (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

@ Mann aus den Bergen
Es gibt immer einige die der Meinung sind das sie von mir alle meine GPS-Daten bekommen wenn sie mir mal`n Kaffee ausgegeben haben 

*ABGELEHNT*...erst ab zwei Kaffee :q


----------



## brenner (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Hallo,
ich bin ab dem 11.10.08 auf Fehmarn und werde am 13.+14. 10 mit einem Kleinboot      (5 ps)  zum angeln rausfahren.
Wie sieht es im Moment aus mit den Dorschen , in welchen Tiefen werde sie gefangen, und vor allem wo?
Hat jemand GPS-Daten für mich?
Gruß
Brenner


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



brenner schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin ab dem 11.10.08 auf Fehmarn und werde am 13.+14. 10 mit einem Kleinboot      (5 ps)  zum angeln rausfahren.
> Wie sieht es im Moment aus mit den Dorschen , in welchen Tiefen werde sie gefangen, und vor allem wo?
> Hat jemand GPS-Daten für mich?
> ...




Hi!!

Ich werde auch dort sein, ab Samstag!!


*GPS Daten?????????????????????

:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:

Das ist so ähnlich wie der Da Vinci Code

@Nordlicht!!! Komm schon, wie du siehst sind GPS Daten wichtig!!!!!
Gib sie endlich raus#6

*


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> @ Mann aus den Bergen
> Es gibt immer einige die der Meinung sind das sie von mir alle meine GPS-Daten bekommen wenn sie mir mal`n Kaffee ausgegeben haben
> 
> *ABGELEHNT*...erst ab zwei Kaffee :q



Sehe ich ja jetzt erst!
Mann aus den Bergen??? Tssssssss, Frechheit

Du warst doch immer für den Kaffee verantwortlich. Kaum hast du ein großes Schiff und schon wirst du komisch. |bigeyes

Ich bringe dir auch Schokolade aus Wien mit. 

Brenner interessiert sich auch für GPS Daten#6und wenn du neue Freunde willst, dann schreibe ne PN:vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Michael Horn (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich werde am Wochenende da sein. Sonntag, Montag und Dienstag gehts mit der MS Silverland raus. Nach vielen Jahren Dänemark das erste Mal, dass ich auf deutschem Hoheitsgebiet mein Glück versuchen werden. Bin ja mal gespannt, ob was geht.

Gruß Michael


----------



## gpsjunkie (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Moin Michael, erwarte nicht zuviel. Hin und wieder sieht es nicht sonderlich gut aus auf den Kuttern. Ich drücke aber die Daumen das was geht.


----------



## Nordlicht (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

@ Drillingshaaaaaase
Ich brauche keine Freunde...(ich habe heute selber Geld)  :q

Dann mal gute Reise und ich warte morgen auf deine Sundbrückensms :q
Ich bin morgen in Staberhuk....


----------



## brenner (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Hallo Nordlicht,
bist Du am 13.+14.10 auch draußen?
Kannst mir ja mal eine PN schicken.
Gruß
Brenner


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> @ Drillingshaaaaaase
> Ich brauche keine Freunde...(ich habe heute selber Geld)  :q
> 
> Dann mal gute Reise und ich warte morgen auf deine Sundbrückensms :q
> Ich bin morgen in Staberhuk....



Ich bin am packen. Krank geschrieben bin ich auch schon seit Mittwoch. Schei...... Grippe.
Ich glaube es nicht, bekomme keine 6er NIRO Schrauben. Ist das noch normal???

Fahre heute Abend los und morgen gegen Mittag schlage ich dann auf. Muss ja noch ins Boulettenland|supergri


----------



## Nordlicht (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



brenner schrieb:


> Hallo Nordlicht,
> bist Du am 13.+14.10 auch draußen?
> Kannst mir ja mal eine PN schicken.
> Gruß
> Brenner



Kann sein, wenn aber erst Nachmittags #c


@ Haaaaaaase
Du kommst doch auf dem Weg von Wien bis hierher an ca. 344 Baumärkten vorbei oder nicht (wegen der Schrauben) :q
...und behalt ja deine Rüsselpest im Ösiland !!!!!! |uhoh:


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

@ Nordlampe

Klar komme ich an den Baumärkten vorbei. Aber weißt du, die haben ja nicht in der Nacht geöffnet. Denn in der Nacht werde ich fahren:g

Ich werde mal beim Yachtservice nachfragen, da muss ich ja morgen sowieso hin.:vik:


----------



## Nordlicht (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

@ Karnickel mit Wiederhaken
Burg rein, hinter Esso links rein, nach ca. 300m auf der rechten Seite "HZF" (Heimwerkerzentrum)


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Hast du nichts zu tun????

Dann lese mal dein GPS aus und sende die Daten. Ich warte auf den Hasen und ich will los.

@Brenner!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bevor du mit Nordlicht raus fährst, muss ich dich treffen. Ich gebe dir ein Gerät mit, dass musst du nur in der Tasche haben. Am Abend gibst du es mir wieder.:g
Mehr musst du nicht tun


----------



## Stokker (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



brenner schrieb:


> Hallo Nordlicht,
> bist Du am 13.+14.10 auch draußen?
> Kannst mir ja mal eine PN schicken.
> Gruß
> Brenner




Der Sheriff von Fehmarn ist immer draussen. 
Und wenn zufällig mal, nicht immer, dann immer öfter...
Und wenn du mal meinst , heut ist aber nicht draussen, dann würde ich mich mal umdrehen...:m


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Heute schiet Wedder!:c:c:c

Aktuell von der Insel! #h


----------



## Schütti (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Hallo Hase,

habe dir gerade mal eine Profilnachricht geschrieben, auch wenn ich noch nicht so genau weiss was das ist....|bigeyes#d|supergri.

Dann lass die nächsten Tage noch mal ein paar schöne Bilder sehen. Leider kann ich nicht genau lockalisieren wo die Bilder gemacht wurden. Bei dem Dorschbild tippe ich auf Küstenstrecke.....ein bisschen westlich von Meeschendorf....und die Plattenbilder.....ääähhhhh mit Windräder.....ich weiss ja wo du immer zum Plattenangeln hinfährst.....aber.....nä erkenne ich nicht.

Mal sehen ob Nordlicht das hinkriegt :g|supergri.

Viel Petri noch da oben.

Schütti


----------



## superscholli (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

_Moin,Moin.
Wer kann mir mal sagen wo es morgen sinn macht in die brandung zu gehen.
Der wind soll mit 4 aus sw Blasen und ich wollte so Richtung Fehmarn fahren vor Fehmarn oder auf Fehmarn , nehme meine Kinder mit und wollte aber nicht unbedingt voll im Wind stehen, aber ganz gerne Fische fangen.
Danke im Voraus._


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Schütti schrieb:


> Hallo Hase,
> 
> habe dir gerade mal eine Profilnachricht geschrieben, auch wenn ich noch nicht so genau weiss was das ist....|bigeyes#d|supergri.
> 
> ...



Meeschendorf? Fehlanzeige:g

Plattfische???? Nordlicht weiß genau wo ich war:g Das ist ja kein Geheimnis:vik: Puttgarden Nordmole :g:g:g:g:g:g:g:g#6


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



superscholli schrieb:


> _Moin,Moin.
> Wer kann mir mal sagen wo es morgen sinn macht in die brandung zu gehen.
> Der wind soll mit 4 aus sw Blasen und ich wollte so Richtung Fehmarn fahren vor Fehmarn oder auf Fehmarn , nehme meine Kinder mit und wollte aber nicht unbedingt voll im Wind stehen, aber ganz gerne Fische fangen.
> Danke im Voraus._




Versuche es mal Presen oder Marienleuchte. Das ist wohl bei dem Wind am besten, wenn du nicht direkt im Wind stehen möchtest.|wavey:


----------



## Nordlicht (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



DRILLINGSHASE schrieb:


> Meeschendorf? Fehlanzeige:g
> Plattfische???? Nordlicht weiß genau wo ich war:g Das ist ja kein Geheimnis:vik: Puttgarden Nordmole :g:g:g:g:g:g:g:g#6



@ Hase

Schöne Floater hast du für euch gekauft...oder hast du deinen Sohn da rausgeprügelt ??


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> @ Hase
> Mal ehrlich...schlau wie 100 Meter Feldweg |uhoh:
> Puttgarden hat keine NORDMOLE !!!!! |uhoh:
> Du orientierungsloses Wesen warst an der OSTMOLE !!!!!!!!!!!
> Schöne Floater hast du für euch gekauft...oder hast du deinen Sohn da rausgeprügelt ??




Wieviele :g:g:g:g:g:g:g:g:g:g muss ich davon noch anhängen, dass du es verstehst??????????????????
Ich war an der NORDMOLE


----------



## Nordlicht (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

@ Hase 
hhmm in deinem Zitat von mir steht was anderes wie es gepostet habe....komisch :m


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Oder war es doch die *NORDMOLLE*? Bekannt auch als Flensburger Hals???? 

Heute Abend mit der Spinne los????? Komm schon, wir waren dann wenigstens draußen an der Luft:g Ich gehe auf alle Fälle, ist ja kaum in der Bude auszuhalten.|uhoh:

Ich habe investiert und mein Sohn hat seinen eigenen. Siehst du doch an der Farbe auf dem Bild, wo du ihn an Land getragen hast


----------



## jannisO (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Vor ein Paar Wochen öffnete ich einen Thread, mit der Frage: *Das erste Mal Hochseeangeln auf Fehmarn* 
Nun war es so weit und ich möchte mich im nach hinein unter anderen bei Personen wie DRILLINGSHASE oder Nordlicht bedanken für ihre Ratschläge. Es hat super Spaß gemacht 
und: Ich komme wieder

Hier in diesem Thread nun mein Bericht:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2224036#post2224036


----------



## jannisO (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Michael Horn schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> auch ich werde am Wochenende da sein. Sonntag, Montag und Dienstag gehts mit der MS Silverland raus. Nach vielen Jahren Dänemark das erste Mal, dass ich auf deutschem Hoheitsgebiet mein Glück versuchen werden. Bin ja mal gespannt, ob was geht.
> 
> Gruß Michael


 

Michael, warst du Sonntag draußen ?
weil dann müßten wir uns ja gesehen haben.
Mario


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



jannisO schrieb:


> Vor ein Paar Wochen öffnete ich einen Thread, mit der Frage: *Das erste Mal Hochseeangeln auf Fehmarn*
> Nun war es so weit und ich möchte mich im nach hinein unter anderen bei Personen wie DRILLINGSHASE oder Nordlicht bedanken für ihre Ratschläge. Es hat super Spaß gemacht
> und: Ich komme wieder
> 
> ...



Na dann bis zum nächsten mal:vik: Petri


----------



## Nordlicht (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



jannisO schrieb:


> Vor ein Paar Wochen öffnete ich einen Thread, mit der Frage: *Das erste Mal Hochseeangeln auf Fehmarn*
> Nun war es so weit und ich möchte mich im nach hinein unter anderen bei Personen wie DRILLINGSHASE oder Nordlicht bedanken für ihre Ratschläge. Es hat super Spaß gemacht
> und: Ich komme wieder
> Hier in diesem Thread nun mein Bericht:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2224036#post2224036




Dafür nicht :m

Sorry das wir den Thread grad etwas zerquatschen #t


----------



## Schütti (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Wie lange ist Hase den noch auf der Insel....?
Oder angelt er bei dem Wind jetzt vor Boltenhagen....|supergri.

Schütti


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Der ist schon wieder in Wien und die Hände riechen immer noch nach Fisch:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:

Jetzt beginnt die lange Zeit des wartens:c:c:c:c:c


----------



## pedda68 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Hallo!

Wir waren vom 16.-19.10.08 auf Fehmarn und haben 2,5 Tage vom Kleinboot geangelt. Leider war der Wind mit Stärken zwischen 4-6 aus Süd und West doch schon sehr kräftig und die Drift dementsprechend schnell (teilweise bis 5 km/h). Fanggebiet war der Bereich direkt vor dem Südstrand. Die optimale Fangtiefe lag zwischen 6-8,5 m.
Trotzdem konnten wir Dorsche in guten Größen überlisten. Auffällig war, daß wir keinen untermassigen gefangen haben - im Gegenteil die Durchschnittsgröße lag bei ca. 55-60 cm. Die Dorsche standen alle "gut im Futter" und hatten richtig Power. Gebissen haben fast alle auf einen 60 gr-Rundkopfjig in rot, bestückt mit einem 10 cm Dreifachtwister in Japanrot/schwarz. Andere Farben brachten zwar auch Bisse, aber Japanrot/schwarz war mit Abstand am fängigsten. 
Am besten klappte die "Faulenzermethode", bei der der Jig nur ganz leicht über Grund gezupft wurde. Den Rest hat wohl die Drift und die Bootsbewegung erledigt.

Das Kleinboot haben wir bei der Bootsvermietung Sanner gemietet.
Ich möchte hier keine Werbung machen, aber der Service, die Hilfsbereitschaft und das "Gesamtpaket" war wirklich erstklassig. Vielen Dank noch einmal an Sascha und seine Lebenspartnerin.


----------



## gpsjunkie (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

@Hase: mhhh haben wir beide alleine geangelt in de Woche? War wieder schön, aber wenn ich so lese was gefangen wurde bin ich mit meinem Ergebnis doch zufrieden. Ich hatte 16 Dorsche, 20 Platte, 3 Wittlinge. Und einen schönen Tag mit der Familie in Sierksdorf im Hansapark. Da waren wir am Montag, 17Grad und Sonnenschein. Und nix mit anstehen.

Jetzt komme ich auch erst Ostern wieder zum Angeln an/auf die Insel.


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

@GPS

Ich habe dich nicht gesehen??? Wo warst du? 

Ich war an der Ostküste.

22 x Dorsch (größter 87)
40 Platte
2 Wittis
1 Meefo ca 60 aber BRAUN:c:c:c:c natürlich zurück

2x Kontrolle -1x auf See, 1x am Strand , das erste mal in 15 Jahren:vik:

Nun warten bis Aprill:c:c:c:c:c:c


----------



## gpsjunkie (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Naja ich war ja in Großenbrode. Und bei den Wellen und meinem 2 Tackter war mir der weg zuweit. Aber dein ergebniss ist auch nicht schlecht. 

April???? Wann den genau? Ich bin zu Ostern wieder oben.


----------



## gpsjunkie (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Naja ich war ja in Großenbrode. Und bei den Wellen und meinem 2 Tackter war mir der weg zuweit. Aber dein ergebniss ist auch nicht schlecht. 

April???? Wann den genau? Ich bin zu Ostern wieder oben.


----------



## carassius (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Moin Leutz...........
Leider konnte ich mich in der letzten Zeit nicht mehr beteiligen mangels an PC. was geht denn so auf der Insel momentan ab? Sind gute Dorsch oder Platten fänge in aussicht?


----------



## seaman (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Hallo
Ich will im Mai von Heiligenhafen mit dem Boot nach Spodsbjerg fahren. Auf den Seekarten ist ein übungsgebiet für Mienenleger eingezeichnet, kann man dieses durchfahren oder soll ich es lieber umfahren. Ich habe den Hochseeschein,bin auch schon durch den Aermelkanal geschippert aber als Luxemburger habe ich keine Erfahrung mit Militärischen Uebunggebieten. 
Gruss Roger


----------



## Nordlicht (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Kannst du ohne Probleme befahren, sollte dort geübt werden und Taucher aussenbords sein werden sich die Sicherungsboote über Kanal 16 bei dir melden.


----------



## seaman (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Moin,moin
Danke Andy für deine Antwort. Das beruhigt mich, denn so brauche ich keinen grösseren Umweg zufahren
Gruss Roger


----------



## aal-jäger (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Hy , ich habe mal ne frage. Ein kumpel und ich wollen samstag brandungsangeln auf fehmarn  machen! Kann mir jemand sagen welcher strand gut wäre? oder beissen die Dorsche ( Scholle etc....) überhaupt noch? Loht es sich noch dahin zufahren??  Danke schon mal im vorraus!  MFG Aal-jäger


----------



## leuchtboje (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

welcher strand gut ist, kommt auf den Wind und die damit verbundene Strömung an... kann man also schlecht pauschal beantworten.
Fehmarn hat natürlich den Vorteil, dass man eigentlich egal bei welchen Wetter immer eine halbwegs gute Stelle finden kann...


----------



## der Nachwuchs (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

moin ,.. ich habe eine kleine Frage... und zwar will ich nächstes Jahr  (im März) an die Ostsee. Ich würde mir auch gerne mit einem Freund ein Boot mieten. Meine Frage dazu ist:

 Darf man mit 16 Jahren schon ein Boot mieten, um die Küste unsicher zu machen  ???


----------



## Dieter1944 (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Ruderboot sicherlich ja|bigeyes

Gruß Dieter


----------



## der Nachwuchs (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

oh okay... mit einem Ruderboot kommt man ja auch sehr weit   ... 

trotzdem besten dank


----------



## Nordlicht (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



der Nachwuchs schrieb:


> moin ,.. ich habe eine kleine Frage... und zwar will ich nächstes Jahr  (im März) an die Ostsee. Ich würde mir auch gerne mit einem Freund ein Boot mieten. Meine Frage dazu ist:
> 
> Darf man mit 16 Jahren schon ein Boot mieten, um die Küste unsicher zu machen  ???



Ruf doch am besten mal "den Bootsvermieter deines Vertrauens" an und frag nach...ist wohl der evtl. schnellere und genauere Weg #h


----------



## DorschChris29 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Also ich konnte mit 17 ein Boot mieten.Hab aber auch SBF See und es war jemand über 18 an Bord.Vielleicht macht das noch ein Unterschied.


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



DorschChris29 schrieb:


> Also ich konnte mit 17 ein Boot mieten.Hab aber auch SBF See und es war jemand über 18 an Bord.Vielleicht macht das noch ein Unterschied.



Ja auf jeden. Unter 18 wirst du kaum ein Boot bekommen.


----------



## der Nachwuchs (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

mhm .. naja ... werd mit den Bootsvermietern nochmal sprechen ... trotzdem danke


----------



## Schütti (6. März 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Moin Jungs,

wie sieht´s denn aktuell so um Fehmarn herum aus #c. Schon lange nicht mehr zu lesen hier ;+. 
Nordlicht....sach du doch auch mal was....:vik:....vielleicht komme ich im April mal für ein paar Tage hoch aber nur wenn du versprichst, dass die Dorsche da sind und nicht wieder 14 Tage Ostwind ist....|gr:.

Bis dann

Schütti


----------



## Hausmarke (6. März 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Moin,
ich fahre heute abend auf die Insel.Morgenfrüh gehts dann mit nem kleinen Boot raus.

Gruß Hausmarke


----------



## Dieter1944 (6. März 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Schütti schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> wie sieht´s denn aktuell so um Fehmarn herum aus #c. Schon lange nicht mehr zu lesen hier ;+.
> Nordlicht....sach du doch auch mal was....:vik:....vielleicht komme ich im April mal für ein paar Tage hoch aber nur wenn du versprichst, dass die Dorsche da sind *und nicht wieder 14 Tage Ostwind ist....|gr:.*
> ...




So ganz allmählich kann ich wieder aufrecht gehen...................#t

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (6. März 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Hausmarke schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich fahre heute abend auf die Insel.Morgenfrüh gehts dann mit nem kleinen Boot raus.
> 
> Gruß Hausmarke


 
viel glück, das wirst du wahrscheinlich brauchen...:m

mirco


----------



## Dieter1944 (6. März 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Warum nicht, Sonnabend. 3 bf und Sonntag 4 bf.

Gruß Dieter und Petri Heil!


----------



## Hausmarke (6. März 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Dieter1944 schrieb:


> Warum nicht, Sonnabend. 3 bf und Sonntag 4 bf.
> 
> Gruß Dieter und Petri Heil!


Danke...Es soll sogar morgen trocken bleiben also könnte ein #: werden.

Gruß Haus


----------



## Dieter1944 (6. März 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Viel wird leider nicht mehr drin sein für dich, schade!!!








Dieter


----------



## Stokker (6. März 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Schütti schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> wie sieht´s denn aktuell so um Fehmarn herum aus #c. Schon lange nicht mehr zu lesen hier ;+.
> Nordlicht....sach du doch auch mal was....:vik:....
> ...


----------



## Schütti (9. März 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Hi Chris,

wie du vielleicht schon gelesen hast habe ich mit einem 5 PS Tohatsu aufgerüstet :g. Und zum Einfahren wollte ich vielleicht mal ein paar Tage in den Osterferien hochkommen.

Pfingsten mache ich dann immer arbeits- und wetterabhängig und buche 3-4 Tage vorher. Anschliessend bin ich dann die ersten 3 Sommerferienwochen auf Fehmarn #6.

@Dieter

Ich habe immer noch Sand in den Augen der von Osten kam...:q....ich hätte mir schon fast weniger Sonne und dafür weniger Wind gewünscht....Mensch war das ´nen Sch... mit dem Wind. Ich hatte schon ´nen Eiweissmangel wegen kein Dorsch und so.....

Schütti


----------



## Schütti (9. März 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Hallo Hausmarke,

ich hoffe du berichtes mal eben von der Insel....#6.

Schütti


----------



## Dieter1944 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

@Dieter

Ich habe immer noch Sand in den Augen der von Osten kam...:q....ich hätte mir schon fast weniger Sonne und dafür weniger Wind gewünscht....Mensch war das ´nen Sch... mit dem Wind. Ich hatte schon ´nen Eiweissmangel wegen kein Dorsch und so.....

Schütti[/quote]

Ich weiß noch Marco. Eigentlich verwunderlich, dass die Dorsche nicht über den Strand geweht wurden.
Das war der einzige! Schon verwunderlich, wie schnell die sich skelettieren (oder sagt man grietieren??)






Wenn ich mir das Bild so betrachte, nach seinem Gesichtsausdruck hatte er auch Ärger wegen des Wetters.:q

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Hausmarke (10. März 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Schütti schrieb:


> Hallo Hausmarke,
> 
> ich hoffe du berichtes mal eben von der Insel....#6.
> 
> Schütti


Moin Jungs,
es war mal wieder ein schöner Tag auf dem Wasser.Natürlich hätte das Wetter besser sein können aber mit der richtigen Kleidung war das für mich und Kollege kein thema.
Auf pilken oder jiggen ging mal gar nichts #c nicht ein biss von 9.00 - 11.00 Uhr.Wir haben dann angefangen mit Wobbler etwas dichter unter Land zu schleppen und siehe da....KONTAKT!!! In ca 4 std um die wette schleppen kamen 14 bzw 11 Dorsche für meinen kollegen hoch.Kleinster war 58 und grösster knappe 80cm.#6Der tag war gerettet 

Gruß Haus


----------



## Schütti (20. März 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Hallo Hausmarke,

schöner Erfolg....#6
Wo seit ihr den rumgetuckert...Meeschendorf, Katharinenhof, Klausdorf.....|kopfkrat

Schütti


----------



## Hausmarke (20. März 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Schütti schrieb:


> Hallo Hausmarke,
> 
> schöner Erfolg....#6
> Wo seit ihr den rumgetuckert...Meeschendorf, Katharinenhof, Klausdorf.....|kopfkrat
> ...


Wir sind Katharinenhof gestartet und dann richtung Wracktonnen.Als da nichts war sind wir  Richtung Küste und dann mal links und mal rechts lang.


----------



## Schütti (25. März 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Hallo Hausmarke,

und ich dachte ich kenne mich schon ganz gut aus auf Fehmarn nach 366 Jahren angelei dort :q:q.
Aber von irgendwelchen Wracktonnen habe ich noch nichts gehört. Hast du vielleicht ein paar GPS Koordinaten per PN auf Lager.....

Oder vielleicht kann hier Nordlicht weiterhelfen....#6

Bis dann

Schütti


----------



## Forellenhunter (25. März 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Schütti schrieb:


> Hallo Hausmarke,
> 
> und ich dachte ich kenne mich schon ganz gut aus auf Fehmarn nach 366 Jahren angelei dort :q:q.
> Aber von irgendwelchen Wracktonnen habe ich noch nichts gehört. Hast du vielleicht ein paar GPS Koordinaten per PN auf Lager.....
> ...


 
Ja Marco,
an den Tonnen sind wir letztes Jahr vorbei gefahren. Und so schnell war ich doch gar nicht, dass du die nicht gesehen hast.
Grüße


----------



## Schütti (26. März 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Da war ich wohl um diese Uhrzeit noch ein bisschen müde...|schlaf:...ich kann mich mal wieder an nicht erinnern...#t|supergri:q

Dann beschreib mal kurz....

Schütti


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (26. März 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Ihr meint die gelben Tonnen vor Presen/Klausdorf??? Das ist kein Wrack, da ist eine Sonarantenne der Marinestation Marienleuchte auf dem Grund! Wracks liegen an Tonne 8 und Tonne 7 und eines irgendwo ohne festen Anhaltspunkt. GPS Daen habe ich leider nicht zur Hand, aber gerade an dem einen ohneAnhaltspunkt haben wir uns schon in den schlechtesten Zeiten unser Abendessen gesichert. In welcher Wassertiefe schleppt ihr?


----------



## Forellenhunter (26. März 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Ich meinte die Tonnen, die ca. 1km vor Klausdorf liegen. Da ist doch irgendein großes Stahlteil auf dem Grund...
Grüße
FH


----------



## Hausmarke (26. März 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Forellenhunter schrieb:


> Ich meinte die Tonnen, die ca. 1km vor Klausdorf liegen. Da ist doch irgendein großes Stahlteil auf dem Grund...
> Grüße
> FH


Während eines Orkans ist auf der Ostsee der Schlepptransport eines Docktores, von einigen auch Schleusentor bezeichnet, in Seenot geraten. Das ca. 100 m lange Wrack liegt nun in einer Tiefe von ungefähr 12 m. Das Docktor hatte am Sonntag, den 31.12.2006 bei dem Schlepptransport von Uddevalla in Schweden nach Klaipeda in Litauen wegen eines Wassereinbruchs Schlagseite bekommen und wurde darauf hin, unweit der Küste vor Katharinenhof im Süd-Osten der Insel Fehmarn, kontrolliert auf Grund gesetzt.


----------



## Nordlicht (27. März 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

So sah es damals aus....
Es sollte mal gehoben werden, aber wie es so iss...keiner fühlt sich mehr zuständig.
Meinetwegen sollen sie das Teil liegenlassen :g


----------



## Coasthunter (27. März 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Moin Andy
Wie siehts aus? Boot schon zu Wasser gelassen? Halt mich mal auf dem laufenden. Pitus und ich sind Fickerich.|supergri


----------



## carassius (28. März 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Pitus und ich sind Fickerich.|supergri


 

Moin Andor,
seit ihr beiden jetzt etwa in Paarungzeit?:q

Wat macht die Arbeit, ist viel los?


----------



## Nordlicht (28. März 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

@ Andor
Moin, du
wir hatten ja noch nicht mal vernünftiges Wetter um Antifouling zu malen :r
Ich habe Ostern angepeilt, ich melde mich wenn "ich" schwimme.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (28. März 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Ach das ist ein Schleusentor? Habe mich schon immer gewundert warum da Straßenbeleuchtung aus dem Wasser guckt...


----------



## Coasthunter (28. März 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Ich habe Ostern angepeilt, ich melde mich wenn "ich" schwimme.




Ich bin Ostern mit meiner Tochter für ein paar Tage auf dem Campingplatz Wallnau. Schick mir doch noch mal bitte Deine Handynummer rüber. Vielleicht bekommen wir ja ne kleine Tour hin. Töchterchen wollte sich ihr Dorschfilet mal selber Fangen.|supergri

@Dennis: Sind wir doch das ganze Jahr: Ganz Jahres und Allwettertriebig.:vik:


----------



## Nordlicht (28. März 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

@ Dorsch - Freak
Ich habe mal versucht den schlafenden "Drillingshasen" zu wecken und ihm versucht zu erkären das wir an seiner Bushaltestelle angekommen sind und das er aussteigen muss....er hat sich erfolgreich gewehrt  

@ Andor
Geht los.....


----------



## Coasthunter (28. März 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> @ Andor
> Geht los.....




Und sprech mal ein Machtwort mit Petrus. Wir brauchen alles andere, als das was er im Moment abzieht.#q


----------



## aal-matti (28. März 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Hallo Andy
ich schicke Dir gleich mal eine PN ,wegen nächster Woche


----------



## mokki (28. März 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

was geht denn aktuell so auf und um Fehmarn?

Bin heute angekommen, für ne Woche und hoffe das ich ENDLICh meine MEFO Phobie beenden kann
Vielleicht hat ja auch jemand Lust auf ne gemeinsame Tour? Bin alleine hier und würd mich freuen.
#h


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (29. März 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Ich habe mal versucht den schlafenden "Drillingshasen" zu wecken und ihm versucht zu erkären das wir an seiner Bushaltestelle angekommen sind und das er aussteigen muss....er hat sich erfolgreich gewehrt




Ja ne is klar!
Warte bis Samstag, dann steige ich aus


----------



## Hausmarke (6. April 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Wochenende gehts wieder auf die Insel.....JUHU


----------



## Schütti (20. April 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Hallo Hausmarke,

dann lass mal hören wie´s gelaufen ist...|bla:|supergri...ich will nämlich in 2-3 Wochen auf die Insel und muss schon mal die Tiefe ausloten....|bigeyes

Bis dann

Schütti


----------



## Hausmarke (20. April 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Schütti schrieb:


> Hallo Hausmarke,
> 
> dann lass mal hören wie´s gelaufen ist...|bla:|supergri...ich will nämlich in 2-3 Wochen auf die Insel und muss schon mal die Tiefe ausloten....|bigeyes
> 
> ...


Hey Schütti,
ich war zwar oben aber war zu windig für mein Schlauchi.Habe also ein angelfreies Wochenende gemacht.Nächsten samstag will ich es nochmal versuchen und hoffe auf keinen ostwind :c


----------



## Dieter1944 (20. April 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

**Grien  **. Da brauch man doch nicht drauf zu hoffen, das kann man doch vorher nachschauen|rolleyes|rolleyes

Winke winke, Dieter


----------



## DorschChris29 (20. April 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

komme grade von der insel 
um den staberhuk rum wars okay... wenn es der wind zugelassen hat!
die howachter war total tot...nur ein butt.
westerm. ging halbwegs, sehr viel kindergarten dorsche, aber dazwischen schwimmen ein paar ordentliche rum!alle maßigen dorsche hatten den magen mit krebsen voll!
mitm watti liefs eindeutig besser,gufi und jig haben nur 3 wittis gefangen.


----------



## Schütti (21. April 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

@Hausmarke

Ja ja, die Sache mit dem Ostwind.....frag mal den Dieter....letztes Jahr Ende Mai....zwei Wochen Ostwind und nur einmal mit dem Schlauchi draussen gewesen |evil::caber dafür auch zwei Wochen Sonnenschein, was Dieter |rolleyes:g|supergri.

Ja dann lass mal hören wie´s am Samstag so war.

Bis dann

Schütti


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (21. April 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Schütti schrieb:


> @Hausmarke
> 
> Ja ja, die Sache mit dem Ostwind.....frag mal den Dieter....letztes Jahr Ende Mai....zwei Wochen Ostwind und nur einmal mit dem Schlauchi draussen gewesen |evil::caber dafür auch zwei Wochen Sonnenschein, was Dieter |rolleyes:g|supergri.
> 
> ...


 
Sonnenschein haben wir ja genug, bin schon bruzelbraun... hoffentlich beißen die Dorsche am ersten Maiwochenende, möchte mal wieder Dorsch essen und mach immer nen Aufstand wenn meine Eltern welchen kaufen wollen :r

Mein Dad und ich wollen jetzt auch mein kleines Schlauchi, AB und Trailer verkaufen und uns mal wieder was großes mit festem Rumpf gönnen


----------



## sagent (21. April 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Moin,

bin am Wochenende auf der Insel anzutreffen, kann mir jemand sagen was momentan so läuft ? Sind die Hornis schon da ?


----------



## Dieter1944 (21. April 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Schütti schrieb:


> @Hausmarke
> 
> Ja ja, die Sache mit dem Ostwind.....frag mal den Dieter....letztes Jahr Ende Mai....zwei Wochen Ostwind und nur einmal mit dem Schlauchi draussen gewesen |evil::caber dafür auch zwei Wochen Sonnenschein, was Dieter |rolleyes:g|supergri.
> 
> ...



Ja, zum :v trotz Sonne, auch immer kalt gewesen:c:c
Aber dieses Jahr -leider bin ich nur 14 Tage dort. 

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Dieter1944 (21. April 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> Sonnenschein haben wir ja genug, bin schon bruzelbraun... hoffentlich beißen die Dorsche am ersten Maiwochenende, möchte mal wieder Dorsch essen und mach immer nen Aufstand wenn meine Eltern welchen kaufen wollen :r
> 
> Mein Dad und ich wollen jetzt auch mein kleines Schlauchi, AB und Trailer verkaufen und uns mal wieder was großes mit festem Rumpf gönnen



Hallo mein Lieber, ist dieses Jahr eigentlich die Rampe oben bei Puttgarden wieder ok? Ein Bekannter war kürzlich mit seinem Wohnmobil dort und berichtete, dass ordentlich geslippt wurde.

@Dorsch kaufen: Beim Fischhändler meines Vertrauens 2 Stücken Dorsch (gewogen mit Kopf; ohne Eingeweide) und 1 Stück Kabeljau kochfertig als Kochfisch *18.20 €*. Ich mochte nur nicht mehr NEIN sagen|gr:. Das Gewicht weiß ich nicht mehr, aber die einzelnen Stücke war als "normal groß" zu bezeichnen.

Also, auf zum Angeln!!!#h#h

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (21. April 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Jo die Slippe in Puttgarden ist dieses Jahr ieder frei, unser Platzhirsch hat sich in seinen kleinen Bagger gehievt und das frei gemacht. Durch den andauernden Ostwind immoment denk ich aber mal, dass da wieder ordentlich Sand liegen dürfte und die Tiefe direkt vorne an ist auch nicht besser geworden


----------



## Spliff (21. April 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Morschen zusammen

bin ab 30.4. auch wieder in fehmarn anzutreffen liegen mit Bwa Rib im Hafen Orth 
aber die Rampe zum slippen ist ne echt Katastrophe sauteuer und saueng um mit dem großen Trailer verrnüftig rumzukommen 
:c:c wo komm ich in der Nähe noch ins wasser ohne gleich die halbe Rampe kaufen zu müssen |uhoh:


Mfg Bernhard


----------



## Dieter1944 (21. April 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Spliff schrieb:


> Morschen zusammen
> 
> bin ab 30.4. auch wieder in fehmarn anzutreffen liegen mit Bwa Rib im Hafen Orth
> aber die Rampe zum slippen ist ne echt Katastrophe sauteuer und saueng um mit dem großen Trailer verrnüftig rumzukommen
> ...



In Burgtiefe an der 1. Rampe des Hafens. Slippen (betoniert, breit und mit Ein- Ausstiegstegen), Gespann abstellen, mit dem Boot vorfahren zur Tankstelle, hoch zum Hafenbüro und bezahlen und ab im Tonnenstrich (!) auf die Ostsee

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (21. April 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

In Lemkenhafen kommst du glaube ich auch rein, kann dir allerdings nicht sagen wie es vor Ort aussieht


----------



## Forellenhunter (21. April 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Dieter1944 schrieb:


> In Burgtiefe an der 1. Rampe des Hafens. Slippen (betoniert, breit und mit Ein- Ausstiegstegen), Gespann abstellen, mit dem Boot vorfahren zur Tankstelle, hoch zum Hafenbüro und bezahlen und ab im Tonnenstrich (!) auf die Ostsee
> 
> Gruß Dieter


 
Die Slippe kann ich auch nur empfehlen. Die ist echt ihr Geld wert. Hole mir immer eine Jahreskarte. In 41/2 Wochen ist es wieder soweit.
Grüße
FH


----------



## Dieter1944 (21. April 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Sieht so aus:







Dieter


----------



## Spliff (21. April 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Danke  #6#6#6#6#6#6#6

diesmal kein slipstress


Mfg Bernhard


----------



## Schütti (23. April 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Kann ich Forellenhunter nur Recht geben, Slippe in Burgtiefe benutzen....#6#6#6


----------



## Seefliege (23. April 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

|wavey: Fehmarnangler,

ich bin mit meiner familie im sommer 2 wochen zum familienurlaub mit boot (und angeln) in marienleuchte. ich würde gerne eure meinung zu den slipmöglichkeiten in erfahrung bringen. aus dem slipanlagenführer des bootanglerclups habe ich ein paar möglichkeiten entnommen. Puttgarden (frei), Klausdorf,  Katharinenhof, Meeschendorf (frei) und Burgtiefe kommen wohl in frage ... das verwendete gespann besteht aus einem allrader und einem 4,20 m langem ca. 200 kg schweren boot. meine güte; im vergleich zu Rügen ist das ja dort das reinste slip-paradies. |rolleyes
welche stelle würdet ihr bevorzugen? was gibt es an den einzelnen plätzen eventuell zu beachten?

wäre schön, wenn ich mich schon vorab darauf einrichten könnte ... :m


----------



## Nordlicht (23. April 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

@ Miepol
Da gibt es nix zu beachten...
Such dir (Windabhängig ) eine Seite der Insel aus wo du angeln möchtest, fahre langsam die Slippe runter, mach das Boot nass....und fertig :m

Klausdorf und Burgtiefe sind super und in
Puttgarden musst du halt etwas vorsichtiger sein.


----------



## Forellenhunter (23. April 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Klausdorf und Katharinenhof sind die Slippen der jeweiligen Campingplätze. Beide mittlerweile nicht schlecht, kosten aber Geld. Meeschendorf gibts auch zwei bei den Campingplätzen, die kannst Du aber getrost vergessen. Miramar ist auch gut, kostet aber auch. Strukkamp hat auch eine, genauso wie Orth, die kenn ich aber beide nicht. Puttgarden ist wohl auch nicht so toll, hab ich aber selber noch nicht geslippt...
Das sind die Slippen, die ich kenne.
Grüße
FH


----------



## Seefliege (24. April 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

#h

danke für die antworten. :m ich denke, da sie genau um die ecke ist, werde ich mal die slippe in puttgarden anschauen. auf rügen muss man auch z.t. an echt üblen "naturslippen" wassern. geht mit kleineren booten meistens gerade so ... :g


----------



## Spliff (26. April 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Hallo zusammen ,


wollte mal nachfragen ob was vom kleinen Boot auf Dorsch geht ??? der ausdauernde Ostwind und die eher kümmerlichen Fänge auf den Kuttern machen mich nachdenklich  .

 wollte es Do Tag und Fr Tag um Staberhuk probieren und bin jetzt ziemlich unsicher ob das bei Ostwind ne gute Idee ist 



MFG   Bernhard


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (26. April 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

@ Miepol: Wenn dein Boot so leicht ist solltest du in Puttgarden keine Probleme haben. Du musst beim Rausfahren halt darauf achten, dass du einen Bogen um die sehr flache Steinbank machst (vom Ufer aus fährst du links herum).

Ich hoffe, dass die Slippe durch den Ostwind nicht schon wieder zugesandet ist, wollte eigentich nicht schippen müssen :c jaja die guten alten Zeiten wo wir da noch mit Innenborder reingkommen sind


----------



## Dieter1944 (26. April 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Marcel, würdet du dich mit der Schippe Anfang Juni auf den Weg machen............................|rolleyes|wavey:|wavey:

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Nordlicht (26. April 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Ich war ja heute in Puttgarden zum angeln und habe mir nebenbei mal die "Slippe" angesehen |uhoh:
Rein ins Wasser geht ja alles aber wenn du raus willst stehen die Räder vom Auto komplett im Sand...wenn`s kein Allrad ist steckst du fest :g

@ Spliff
Warte man erstmal bis mind. Dienstag auf eine halbwegs zutreffende Wetterprognose und entscheide dann.

An einigen Stellen werden am Huk Dorsche bei 10 Meter gefangen.
Im Sund soll einer beim Schleppen 11 oder 12 Mefos gehabt haben.


----------



## Seefliege (27. April 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

|wavey:

danke für die ganzen info's. für stellen mit zuviel zuckersand habe ich immer ein 15 m langes seil dabei ... #6 ansonsten ist auch ein allrader vorhanden.


----------



## Schütti (27. April 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Hi Andy,

ich hoffe, dass du den Schmerz mit deinem Boot so langsam überwunden hast....#t|evil: und deine Frau wieder gesund ist. 

So wie´s bis jetzt aussieht bin ich vom 09.05.09-13.05.09 auf der Insel.

Ich hoffe, dass sich die Fangmeldungen bis dahin noch ein bisschen steigern.....ansonsten wird nur der Motor eingefahren....:q.

Schütti


----------



## Dieter1944 (27. April 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Schütti schrieb:


> Hi Andy,
> 
> ich hoffe, dass du den Schmerz mit deinem Boot so langsam überwunden hast....#t|evil: und deine Frau wieder gesund ist.
> 
> ...



Oh, das liest sich nach stärkerem Motor???


Dieter


----------



## Bellyboater (27. April 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Forellenhunter schrieb:


> Klausdorf und Katharinenhof sind die Slippen der jeweiligen Campingplätze. Beide mittlerweile nicht schlecht,...
> FH



Entschuldige bitte, aber die Slippe in Katharinenhof ist nix. Eigentliche immer versandet, die Seilwinde dürfte noch nen Reichsadler drauf haben und sieht alles andere als vertrauenserweckend aus.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (27. April 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Dieter1944 schrieb:


> Marcel, würdet du dich mit der Schippe Anfang Juni auf den Weg machen............................|rolleyes|wavey:|wavey:
> 
> Gruß Dieter


 
|krach:Ich bin doch kein Bimbo |supergri Wenn ich selbst ins Wasser will, dann schipp ich :m



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Ich war ja heute in Puttgarden zum angeln und habe mir nebenbei mal die "Slippe" angesehen |uhoh:
> Rein ins Wasser geht ja alles aber wenn du raus willst stehen die Räder vom Auto komplett im Sand...wenn`s kein Allrad ist steckst du fest :g


 
Nein, rein kommst du auch nicht! Haben wir schon mit Allrad und leerem Trailer probiert, sobald da dicker Sand liegt ist Feierabend. Mussten den Allradwagen dann mit nem Träcker hochholen. Sonst ist ein Vorderradantrieb besser und dann legt sich jemand auf die Motorhaube, das geht recht gut


----------



## Schütti (27. April 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Dieter1944 schrieb:


> Oh, das liest sich nach stärkerem Motor???
> 
> 
> Dieter


 

Na ja, wenn man bedenkt, dass ich von 2 auf 5 PS aufgestiegen bin ist das schon eine Vergrösserung....:vik::q.


----------



## Seefliege (27. April 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

|wavey:

@ Dorsch_Freak;

" ... Nein, rein kommst du auch nicht! Haben wir schon mit Allrad und leerem Trailer probiert, sobald da dicker Sand liegt ist Feierabend. Mussten den Allradwagen dann mit nem Träcker hochholen ..."

auh mann, da werde ich neben meinem seil wohl auch noch ne schippe mitnehmen ... :m


----------



## Dieter1944 (27. April 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Schütti schrieb:


> Na ja, wenn man bedenkt, dass ich von 2 auf 5 PS aufgestiegen bin ist das schon eine Vergrösserung....:vik::q.



Ja, eine deutliche! Aber das weißt du ja auch selbst 

Dieter


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (27. April 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Schütti wie wäre es mit einem Führerschein???

@Miepol: Abernur, wenn wirklich RICHTIG viel weicher Sand liegt


----------



## Forellenhunter (28. April 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Bellyboater schrieb:


> Entschuldige bitte, aber die Slippe in Katharinenhof ist nix. Eigentliche immer versandet, die Seilwinde dürfte noch nen Reichsadler drauf haben und sieht alles andere als vertrauenserweckend aus.


 
Meines Wissens ist die vor ein oder zwei Jahren erst erneuert worden. Zumindest der Weg nach oben...
Grüße


----------



## Schütti (28. April 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> Schütti wie wäre es mit einem Führerschein???
> 
> 
> Dafür wohne ich leider zu weit von der Ostsee weg :c, dass sich das lohnen würde.....denn dann müsste auch ein richtig grosses Boot her....und für 1-2 mal im Jahr nach Fehmarn...|abgelehn


----------



## Nordlicht (28. April 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

@ Schütti
Der erste Ärger ist verdaut und ich kämpfe jetzt mit dem zweiten...die lassen sich alle verdammt vieeeeeel Zeit :g


@ all
Die Slippe in Kat`hof wurde mal bearbeite...ist aber dadurch nicht besser sondern eher schlechter (steiler) geworden.

Komme grad aus Wallnau...es werden Hornis gefangen.


----------



## Bellyboater (28. April 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Forellenhunter schrieb:


> Meines Wissens ist die vor ein oder zwei Jahren erst erneuert worden. Zumindest der Weg nach oben...
> Grüße



Das schon. Trotzdem ist sie im unteren Bereich immer versandet. Einige von den Dauercampern fahren schon nach Klausdorf zum slippen. Das sagt doch eigentlich alles, oder?


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (28. April 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Bellyboater schrieb:


> Das schon. Trotzdem ist sie im unteren Bereich immer versandet. Einige von den Dauercampern fahren schon nach Klausdorf zum slippen. Das sagt doch eigentlich alles, oder?


 
die von unserem platz (puttgarden) mit den ganz großen booten fahren auch nach klausdorf. ich war bisher nur einmal da mit meinem schlauchi, da ist mir vor klausdorf aufm wasser der motor verreckt, ich bin an land gerudert und mein dad hat mich da mit trailer abgeholt. echt ne feine slippe :l


----------



## Nordlicht (28. April 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Bellyboater schrieb:


> Einige von den Dauercampern fahren schon nach Klausdorf zum slippen. Das sagt doch eigentlich alles, oder?



Den Satz kann ich voll bestätigen....


----------



## Forellenhunter (28. April 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Gesehen hab ich die Slippe auch schon. Weiß jemand, was die in Klausdorf kostet?
Grüße


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (28. April 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Forellenhunter schrieb:


> Gesehen hab ich die Slippe auch schon. Weiß jemand, was die in Klausdorf kostet?
> Grüße




8,- Euronen|uhoh: für einmal rein und raus


----------



## Nordlicht (28. April 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



DRILLINGSHASE schrieb:


> 8,- Euronen|uhoh: für einmal rein und raus



Preis wie woanders auch...ist ok.

@ Karsten
Was war jetzt mit der Slippe in Kat`hof genau ??
Du bist doch da der Spezialist...


----------



## Forellenhunter (28. April 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Preis wie woanders auch...ist ok.
> 
> @ Karsten
> Was war jetzt mit der Slippe in Kat`hof genau ??
> Du bist doch da der Spezialist...


 
Hab mir immer die Jahreskarte in Burgtiefe geholt. Hatte sich mit 5?mal Slippen gerechnet. Mal sehen, ob K´hof sowas auch anbietet.
Grüße


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (28. April 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Preis wie woanders auch...ist ok.
> 
> @ Karsten
> Was war jetzt mit der Slippe in Kat`hof genau ??
> Du bist doch da der Spezialist...



Ich hab ja auch nicht gemeckert!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (28. April 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Sorry fürs schlechte Bild. Ist aus einem Video ausgeschnitten. Aber man kann sehen, wie die jetzt aussieht.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (28. April 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

na wer da ein boot bei dem wellengang raus und wieder rein kriegt ohne es zu versenken kriegt 100 euronen von mir. sieht recht eng aus


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (28. April 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Bei dem Wellengang gehts auch nicht. 
Sonst schon. 
ABER:
Der Trailer steht im Sand, wenn du das Boot ins Wasser bringst.
Geht ja noch.
Aber wenn du es raus nehmen willst und keinen Jeep hast, denn die Winde funzt ja nicht mehr, dann hast du ein Problem mit durchdrehenden Reifen.
Ich habe mir und das ist kein Witz, 2X die Reifen auf dem scharfen Betonrillen kaputt gefahren.
Auf dem Bild sieht es so aus, als wäre die Steigung ok, aber leider siehst du nicht alles.
Das Geländer ist auch nicht mehr da. 
Im Mittelteil hat er noch mal was aufgefüllt. Letztes Jahr im Oktober wars noch viel schlimmer.
Keine Ahnung, warum da nicht mal was vernünftiges gebaut wird. Kann ja nicht das Vermögen kosten.


----------



## Schütti (29. April 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Ah ha, unser Hase ist auch wieder "on board" #h. Ist der Winterschlaf endlich vorbei, ja |supergri. Bin wahrscheinlich ab dem 09.05.09 für 4 Tage auf der Insel und dann die ersten 3 Ferienwochen.

Wie sieht´s denn mit der Urlaubs- und Angelplanung bei dir dieses Jahr aus???

Schütti


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (29. April 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Hallo Schütti!!!
Du machst dich ja hier auch rar!!!

Ich bin Pfingsten dort und die Woche danach.
Meinen neuen Dampfer ausprobieren:g


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (29. April 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Forellenhunter schrieb:


> Hab mir immer die Jahreskarte in Burgtiefe geholt. Hatte sich mit 5?mal Slippen gerechnet. Mal sehen, ob K´hof sowas auch anbietet.
> Grüße



Jahreskarte ist für mich auch interessant.
Kosten am Tag 8 Euronen.
4 x im Jahr dort oben, also insgesamt 5 Wochen - 40 Tage.
selbst wenn ich nur die Hälfte der Tage dort das Boot slippe, bin ich bei 160 Euro, also Jahreskarte ist korrekt.
Katharinenhof zahlst du 3 Euro am Tag. Aber mein Boot bekomme ich dort einfach nicht aus dem Wasser.
Klausdorf, tolle Slippe, aber von einer Jahreskarte habe ich noch nichts gehört.
Vor und nach der Saison ist die Schranke am Platz immer offen und die Bretter vom Steg sind entfernt, man zahlt also dann nichts.
Auch ok.


----------



## gpsjunkie (30. April 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

jo.. nur bei Ost wind ist es dort sehr schwierig. Als wir Ostern dort waren, hat ein Bootsbesitzer mit Innenboarder wirklich große Probleme gehabt.Ich habe nicht geslippt, weil ich angst hatte um die Steine zu fahren. Der Bootsbesitzer meinte aber bei Ost 4 raus zu müssen. Beim reinkommen hat sein Bootskumpel das Boot recht kurz an den Steg gebunden sodass die Wellen über das Heck ins Boot rollten. Der Käpitän des Dampfer hatte am Auto reichlich Zeit so das immer mehr Wasser ins Boot kam. Dann auf dem Trailer liefen auch noch die Wellen ins Boot, und das Boot wurde halb auf den Trailer gezogen und schnell raus.......

Wäre da nur nicht das Drahtseil gerissen, und das Boot stand mit dem Heck auf Grund. 

Die hatten das ganze Boot voll Wasser auch in der Kajüte und über all. Und der Propeller hatte nur noch ein Blatt. Und das alles für einen Dorsch.

Ach ja der Besitzer des Campingplatzes hat das Boot mit nem Trecker "gerettet". 

Ansonsten bekomme ich in Klausdorf immer meinen Fisch.

Achso, mädels. Oft lese ich das die Bootsbesitzer flennen weil man 8.--€ bezahlen soll wegen slippen. Wenn ich im Sommer nach Ijmuiden in Holland fahren, zahle ich 18 Tacken. Also mal nicht immer so über 8.--€ für eine recht gute slippe heulen.


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (30. April 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> jo.. nur bei Ost wind ist es dort sehr schwierig. Als wir Ostern dort waren, hat ein Bootsbesitzer mit Innenboarder wirklich große Probleme gehabt.Ich habe nicht geslippt, weil ich angst hatte um die Steine zu fahren. Der Bootsbesitzer meinte aber bei Ost 4 raus zu müssen. Beim reinkommen hat sein Bootskumpel das Boot recht kurz an den Steg gebunden sodass die Wellen über das Heck ins Boot rollten. Der Käpitän des Dampfer hatte am Auto reichlich Zeit so das immer mehr Wasser ins Boot kam. Dann auf dem Trailer liefen auch noch die Wellen ins Boot, und das Boot wurde halb auf den Trailer gezogen und schnell raus.......
> 
> Wäre da nur nicht das Drahtseil gerissen, und das Boot stand mit dem Heck auf Grund.
> 
> ...




Das mit der Aktion in Klausdorf habe ich auch gehört.
An dem Tag habe ich in Burgtiefe meins ins Wasser geschmissen.
Ist schon sche......, so eine Aktion.

Wegen 8 Euronen heult ja keiner wirklich. Aber ich glaube, dass es doch im Verhältnis zur Kostendeckung im laufe des Jahres eher eine Einnahmequelle geworden ist, wie eben alles was mit Urlaub zu tun hat.
Vielleicht gibts ja bald ne Slippe für Lau am Südstrand durch die TuriMaut:vik:


----------



## Nordlicht (30. April 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



DRILLINGSHASE schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibts ja bald ne Slippe für Lau am Südstrand durch die TuriMaut:vik:



Träumer |clown:


----------



## skipper chris (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Hallo Nordlicht und Co.

Ich komme am 12.05.09 nach Grobro, habt ihr Erfahrung in dem Gebiet, was wo läuft?

Ich wollte hauptsächlich auf Dorsch, einen Tag werden wir auch mal auf Platte gehen.

Wir haben zwei eigene Boote ( 165 und 20 PS) und ein gemietetes Boot ( 40 PS)

Im Voraus Danke für ein paar Tips!!

Gruß aus Hessen.


----------



## gpsjunkie (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Hallo skipper chris. Also ich finde Grobro ziemlich schwierig. Bis jetzt war es so das ich auf 10m vor der Seebrücke gefangen habe. Dann war die Sagasbank erfolgreich. Im Sommer letzten Jahres war es so das die Dorsche ca 1,5sm nordöstlich der Sagasbank mit Pilker gefangen werden wollten. Da war es 17m tief, und meine geliebten Gufis gingen gar nicht. 

Dann gibt es vor der Seebrücke auch noch das so genannte Heringsloch. Da ist es ca 13m tief und auch nicht schlecht wenn man die Kanten runter treibt. Aber wie gesagt da ist mir noch nie ein Dorsch von alleine ins Boot gesprungen, aber an der Seebrücke würde ich anfangen.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

ich bin wieder zu hause. wollte eigenlich fotos von der slippe in puttgarden machen,war aber soo flach, dass sich das nicht gelohnt hätte. kann von der nutzung dieser slippe momentan auch nur abraten. mal abgesehn von dem extremen flachwasser zur zeit ist die sowohl im über- als auch im unterwasserbereich so zugesandet, dass nurnoch mit leichten schlauchbooten und jeep vernünftig geslippt werden kann. wi haben gestern 2 jeeps, einen kombi, einen VW T5, eine elektrowinde und 9 mann gebaucht um in einer stunde díe boote aus dem wasser und die autos aus dem sand zu kriegen...

so viel dazu


----------



## Dieter1944 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Wo du dich ja strickt weigerst, die Slippe zu entsanden, bin ich da im Juni also nicht anzutreffen. Ich slippe am Campingplatz Wulfener Hals umsonst - zahle allerdings jeden Tag 6 €, weil ich ein Boot auf Trailer dabei habe|gr:.
Ach so, komme gerade aus Norge/Arendal zurück, war ein Treffen vom NAF e.V. 
War echt Super und gefangen wurde auch reichlich, vom Ufer und vom Boot aus.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Schütti (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

So Jungs,

da Hausmarke (lauf Fangmeldung) zwischen Katharinenhof und Staberhuk ganz gut abgeräumt hat #6 komme ich am Samstag den 0.05.09 mal für ein paar Tage auf die Insel, sollte das Wetter nicht komplett durch den Wind sein.....

Werde mich wohl dieses Mal in Meeschendorf einnissten....:g

Sollte sonst noch wer oben sein, können wir per PN gerne mal die Handynummern tauschen....

Na dann lasst mal hören :q

Schütti


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

ich muss auch endlich mein boot auf die insel bekommen, aber der trailer hat noch keinen frischen tüv #d

@dieter: um DAS zu entsanden brauchst du mit einm bagger schon mehr als einen tag... die schlimmste versandung ist auch die IM wasser... da möcht ich mal jemanden sehn, de das freischippt xD


----------



## skipper chris (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Hallo Gpsjunkie, danke für den Tip, ich hoffe das Wetter spielt mit, kann die Tage nicht mehr abwarten endlich wieder nach Grobro zu kommen. hoffentlich fangen wir ein paar fische.
werde auch mal schleppen, in der hoffnung dass wir auch noch etwas anderes an den haken bekommen außer hornis.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

seit wann verkaufen die fischer in burgstaaken eigentlich keine dorsch mehr an die leute??? die hatten kisten voll mit steinbutt. den haben sie verkauft, dazu schollen und seehase. arme touris, dass denen erzählt wird, dass gebratener seehase schmeckt :v


----------



## Pizza-Service (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Tach zusammen

bin anfang august auf fehmarn..
wie sieht es da mit dorsch aus;+
was beist da alles bräuchte mal paar tipp´s
für die jahreszeit....

(fahr mit einem kleinboot raus)

gruß Dirk


----------



## makrelen-manu (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Pizza-Service schrieb:


> Tach zusammen
> 
> bin anfang august auf fehmarn..
> wie sieht es da mit dorsch aus;+
> ...



Hallo Dirk,
wir waren schon häufiger im August auf Fehmarn. Die Fänge waren trotz Bullenhitze meist sehr gut. Teilweise über 50 Dorsche mit 3 Anglern. Auch ein paar Dicke:q
Die Dorsche waren dann meist im tieferen Wasser. Also am besten Stellen anfahren, wo es schnell tiefer wird. Wir haben im Hochsommer häufig in der Nähe von Staberhuk gut gefangen. Wassertiefe um 20 m gesucht und dann treiben lassen.

Viel Glück
Manuel


----------



## Pizza-Service (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

tach Manuel

danke für den tipp:vik:
dachte schon es geht gar nix im sommer
weil jetzt schon so gut wie nix geht#q
aber das macht ja etwas hoffnung:q

gruß Dirk


----------



## makrelen-manu (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Pizza-Service schrieb:


> weil jetzt schon so gut wie nix geht#q



Auweia,|kopfkrat selbst getestet?

Bin in 5 Tagen wieder auf/vor Fehmarn unterwegs. Wetter scheint gut zu werden. Hoffentlich finden die Fische sich auch ein.

Viele Grüße
Manuel


----------



## welsfaenger (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

dto., wir auch. Fahren am Do. hoch, wollen dann am Do. abend ´n bißchen mit dem Belly raus, und Freitag - SOnntag gehtr es dann von GroBro aus raus mit dem Kleinboot.
Wie schaut´s denn zur Zeit auf der Sagasbank aus ?

Grüße


----------



## Pizza-Service (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

@ makrelen-manu und welsfaenger

da wünsch ich euch viel spass und glück...
(lasst die dicken für mich drin:q|muahah

gruß dirk


----------



## Hausmarke (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Moin jungs,

ich bin am donnerstag 21.05. wieder am start! der wind scheint ja mitzuspielen das ich auch mit meinem schlauchi aufs wasser kann...vielleicht sieht man sich...............:vik:

gruß hausmarke


----------



## gpsjunkie (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Pizza-Service schrieb:


> tach Manuel
> 
> danke für den tipp:vik:
> dachte schon es geht gar nix im sommer
> ...




Hallo Dirk, guckst Du hier.


----------



## Pizza-Service (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

tach Jochen

ist ja ein super bericht das lässt die 
hoffnung um einiges steigen|laola:

gruß Dirk


----------



## gpsjunkie (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Hallo Dirk, die sind auch alle ü 20m gefangen worden. Schön die Kante hochtreiben lassen.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

garnichts mehr los? wie läuft es denn auf und um die insel?


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> garnichts mehr los? wie läuft es denn auf und um die insel?




Sagen wir es mal so, es ist sehr sehr BESCHEIDEN.
Wenig brauchbare Größen. Sicher haben andere mehr Glück gehabt.
Bei uns ist 2,5 Tage nichts gelaufen, weil der Wind nicht so wirklich toll war.
Aber es war auch kein Schneider Urlaub
In 9 Wochen gehts wieder weiter.


----------



## Schütti (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Hallo Dirk, guckst Du hier.


 

Hallo Jochen,

super Bericht und schöne Foto´s. Ich freue mich schon wieder in 3 Wochen oben zu sein....:k...wenn du noch ein paar Sommer-GPS-Koordinaten hast würde ich mich über eine PN freuen....#6

Bin übrigens vom 03.07.09 für drei Wochen auf der Insel.

Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja mal.....

Schütti


----------



## Borussenpower (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Hallo Leute,

ich bin ab Montag für 9 Tage auf der Insel. Die Dorschberichte sind ja nicht so toll. Was machen denn die Plattfische?


----------



## Schütti (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Ist denn sonst noch einer ab dem 03.07.2009 auf der Insel #h um sich mal kurz auf dem Wasser zu einen Gespräch zu treffen....:q


@Nordlicht

Sitzt du schon auf deinem neuen Boot und hast dort kein Internetanschluss oder warum ist das so ruhig um dich geworden hier.....#c

In zwei Wochen hast du wieder einiges zu tun....dann ist´s vorbei mit der Ruhe.....

Du weisst ja, Schütti kommt....:g|bla:|bla:|bla:#h:q:q|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:


----------



## Schütti (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

@Aal-Matti

Für dich ist´s ja nur noch eine Woche bis zu dem grossen Urlaub, soweit ich mich erinnere....|kopfkrat

Ich werde mich mal melden sobald ich oben bin....#h


----------



## gpsjunkie (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Schütti schrieb:


> Hallo Jochen,
> 
> super Bericht und schöne Foto´s. Ich freue mich schon wieder in 3 Wochen oben zu sein....:k...wenn du noch ein paar Sommer-GPS-Koordinaten hast würde ich mich über eine PN freuen....#6
> 
> ...



Hallo Schütti, habe ich gerade erst gelesen. Das mit den Koordinaten. Aber kannste mir glauben oder nicht. Die habe ich nicht mehr. Ich nutze ja einen PPC mit Pathaway und das Programm habe ich in einem Anfall von Neuheitengier upgedatet und die Points waren weg.#q Aber ich schicke Dir trotzdem noch ne PN.

Achso wir kommen am 23.07 für 10 Tage auf die Insel. Leider habe ich mein Boot bis dahin Krankheits bedingt nicht fertig, bekomme aber ein 4m Suzimar mit 6PS dran zur Ausleihe. Ich hoffe die Wellen sind dann nicht so hoch.


----------



## Christian0815 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Schütti schrieb:


> Ist denn sonst noch einer ab dem 03.07.2009 auf der Insel #h um sich mal kurz auf dem Wasser zu einen Gespräch zu treffen....:q
> 
> 
> Joo bin auch da #h
> ...


----------



## Hausmarke (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Nabend,
ich bin ab 04.07. oben.

gruß


----------



## Dieter1944 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> garnichts mehr los? wie läuft es denn auf und um die insel?



Ich komme gerade zurück; 2 Wochen fast nur Sturm und Regen#d.

Ich baller mal aus allen Rohren (schon in einem anderen Thred gefragt), was ist denn mit dem Ausbau der Bootsrampe in Puttgarden. Ist tatsächlich alles versandet. Oben steht ein Schild:




Hast du von der Aktion gehört??




Die Rampe. Auf den ersten Blick ok, aber nur auf den ersten Blick. Wert sein Bötchen ins Wasser tragen kann gut, aber mit Trailer unmöglich. Der Pkw sitzt im Schwemmsand fest.





Wie? Schlechtes Wetter? 





Das Vorzelt des Nachbarn hatte sich verabschiedet..............

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Schütti (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Schade das du so ein schlechtes Wetter hattest...|evil:

Ich hoffe, es gibt in 2 Wochen wieder ein dickes Ostseehoch...aber bitte nicht wieder mit 2 Wochen Ostwind....:r


----------



## aal-matti (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Moin, moin

was heißt hier in 2 Wochen... ab nächste Woche wird das Wetter schon besser.   
Wenn ich bei uns z.Zt. aus dem Fenster gucke, muss ich sagen, die Welt geht gerade unter. Gewitter, Wind und Starkregen. :c
Ich bin schon mit dem packen angefangen, ich muss aber dazu sagen, ich glaube es wird jedes Jahr mehr.
Camper sind doch irgendwie ein komisches Volk. |muahah:

Das hört sich gut an, wenn Du Dich melden willst, wenn Du auf der Insel bist. Ich habe Deine Nummer auch schon gespeichert.
Treffen: 100 %


----------



## Schütti (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Jau Matti, so machen wir das.....:vik:


----------



## Nordlicht (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Schütti schrieb:


> @Nordlicht
> Sitzt du schon auf deinem neuen Boot und hast dort kein Internetanschluss oder warum ist das so ruhig um dich geworden hier.....#c
> In zwei Wochen hast du wieder einiges zu tun....dann ist´s vorbei mit der Ruhe.....
> Du weisst ja, Schütti kommt....:g|bla:|bla:|bla:#h:q:q|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:



Nee, ich sitze vorm Rechner, lese mit was geschrieben wird und bin noch immer ohne Boot.
Bin letztens 2,5 std in der Gegen rumgeeiert um mir ein "Top-Boot" zu begutachten...Risse am Spiegel und am Bug von unten gespachtel #q


----------



## Christian0815 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

@aal-mattti
@Schütti

Wo oder auf welchen Campingplatz seid ihr??
Haben uns die letzten Jahre einiege angeschaut!
Sind aber immer wieder bei Miramar gelanded

@Andy
So ein Schied aber auch,ich hoffe Du findes bald was passendes!!!!!!!

Grütz Chris


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Ihr macht das schon#h#h#h#h
Noch 7 Wochen, dann ist es endlich auch bei mir wieder soweit:g


----------



## aal-matti (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Christian0815 schrieb:


> @aal-mattti
> @Schütti
> 
> Wo oder auf welchen Campingplatz seid ihr??
> ...



@ Christian0815 : Wir fahren auf den Campingplatz Struckkamphuk.Also könnte man sagen, das wir Nachbarn sind.:q


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

War Samstag am späten nachmittag vor Klausdorf und Katharinenhof... gab für mich nur 3 Minis, die wieder Schwimmen durften und für meinen Kollegen auch einen kleinen, der ebenfalls wieder schwimmt.
Sonntag waren wir am späten Vormittag bis Mittag vor Puttgarden (Fahrwasser der Fähren) und haben pro Nase 2 schöne Filetdorsche gefangen (der Größte von mir maß genau 70 cm bei 6 1/2 Pfund) und noch jede Menge halbe Fischstäbchen. Freut mich, dass wieder so viel Kleindorsch unterwegs ist, hoffentlich machen die Trawler das nicht kaputt :m

Anbei: Ich vergaß die große Scholle, die auf nen Pilker gebissen (!!!) hat. Hatte die Maße eines MacAir. Genauso groß, aber auch genauso platt, deswegen schwimmt sie wieder.


----------



## Dieter1944 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> War Samstag am späten nachmittag vor Klausdorf und Katharinenhof... gab für mich nur 3 Minis, die wieder Schwimmen durften und für meinen Kollegen auch einen kleinen, der ebenfalls wieder schwimmt.
> Sonntag waren wir am späten Vormittag bis Mittag vor Puttgarden (Fahrwasser der Fähren) und haben pro Nase 2 schöne Filetdorsche gefangen (der Größte von mir maß genau 70 cm bei 6 1/2 Pfund) und noch jede Menge halbe Fischstäbchen. Freut mich, dass wieder so viel Kleindorsch unterwegs ist, hoffentlich machen die Trawler das nicht kaputt :m
> 
> Anbei: Ich vergaß die große Scholle, die auf nen Pilker gebissen (!!!) hat. Hatte die Maße eines MacAir. Genauso groß, aber auch genauso platt, deswegen schwimmt sie wieder.




Kannst du dir mal den #4449 ansehen?|wavey:

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Nordlicht (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

@ Hase
Wer über seine Skippermütze brettert und sie versenkt muss halt mit "Witwe Bolte Tuch" angeln....steht dir aber #6


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Dieter1944 schrieb:


> was ist denn mit dem Ausbau der Bootsrampe in Puttgarden. Ist tatsächlich alles versandet. Oben steht ein Schild:
> 
> Hast du von der Aktion gehört??
> 
> ...



Guck mal im Thrööt über den Umbau. Habe von der Aktion gehört, hier im Board shcon ausführlich beschrieben und wir, die Anglergemeinde des Campingplatz Puttgarden machen da auch mit. Wie gesagt, ich weiß nicht, wann die anfangen wollen #c. Mit einem guten Jeep kommt man durch den Sand. Sonst gehen nur Schlauchboote. Habe im schon genannten Thrööt auch ein aktuelles Foto der Slippe gepostet. 

Gruß Marcel


----------



## Dieter1944 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Danke Marcel, mein Schlauchboot wiegt etwa 200 kg mit Motor pp. Dazu der Trailer. Das ziehe ich auch nicht durch den Sand.
Na ja, dann wird es in Zukunft eben etwas kosten, war sowieso schon ungewöhnlich, dass es was umsonst gibt .

Ich komme die ersten 3 Wochen im September noch mal auf die Insel. Mal sehen, was dann dort ist. Bei ruhigem Wetter fahre ich vom Wulfener Hals sowieso auf dem Wasser rum (40 Min.)

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Dieter1944 schrieb:


> Danke Marcel, mein Schlauchboot wiegt etwa 200 kg mit Motor pp. Dazu der Trailer. Das ziehe ich auch nicht durch den Sand.
> Na ja, dann wird es in Zukunft eben etwas kosten, war sowieso schon ungewöhnlich, dass es was umsonst gibt .
> 
> Ich komme die ersten 3 Wochen im September noch mal auf die Insel. Mal sehen, was dann dort ist. Bei ruhigem Wetter fahre ich vom Wulfener Hals sowieso auf dem Wasser rum (40 Min.)
> ...



Ja die Strecke ist schön. Bin von uns aus mit meinem Schlauchi auch immer gern nach Staberhuk und in den Fehmarnsund rein. Mit meinem alten Motor ging das ja, der kannte das Wort Spritverbrauch garnicht. Willst du wieder Platte fischen bei uns?


----------



## Dieter1944 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Ja, Marcel, nur, aber wenn dann mal etwas anderes anbeißt, bin ich auch nicht ärgerlich#h

Dieter


----------



## Schütti (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

@Christian0815

Bin mit der Familie in Katharinenhof auf einem Ferienhof....und zwar genau in der 90° Linkskurve bevor es zum Campingplatz geht...|rolleyes

@Drillingshase

Kann man mit so´ner Mütze echt Fische fangen....der Vorteil ist, du brauchst sie nicht mehr abschlagen weil sie sich vorher totgelacht haben....:q:q:q


----------



## Forellenhunter (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Hi Marco,
wünsch Dir viel Spass auf Fehmarn. Lass bitte noch ein paar Fische übrig, will mit Andreas evtl. Anfang August für eine Woche die Insel unsicher machen. Und viel Spass mit Deinem neuen Motor.
Grüße


----------



## Schütti (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

@Forellenhunter

Und noch mehr Spass werde ich nächstes Jahr mit dem neuen Boot haben...|stolz:|muahah:

O.K. bin ja nicht so´n Protzer wie Drillingshase #d und somit schon mit einem 3,20 m Suzumar AL zufrieden #6.

Schütti


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

So kleine Schlauchis bringen auch ne Menge Spaß, hab ich letztes Wochenende ja mal wieder bestätigt bekommen. Mein Dad und ich sind grad an einem Boot dran wie wir schon hatten, allerdings mit Jetantrieb |supergri


----------



## Forellenhunter (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Schütti schrieb:


> @Forellenhunter
> 
> Und noch mehr Spass werde ich nächstes Jahr mit dem neuen Boot haben...|stolz:|muahah:
> 
> ...


ist das geplant oder vom Finanzminister schon im Haushaltsplan vorgesehen?
Grüße


----------



## Schütti (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Der Finanzminister bin *ICH*, zumindest wenn´s um solche Sachen geht.......meine Frau fragt mich ja auch nicht ob sie Schuhe kaufen darf....#d:q:q:q


----------



## Christian0815 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

:vMir graut es schon vor der Fahrt nach Fehmarn!

Nur Bausstellen auf der A1....
Aber dannnnnnnn ist Urlaub :vik:

Grütz Chris


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Dann Petri! Würd mir da oben aber ne wärmere Hose anziehen :q


----------



## Forellenhunter (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Wenn das stimmt ist die nächsten Tage kaum an Bootsangeln zu denken.
Trotzdem einen schönen Urlaub.
Grüße


----------



## baltic25 (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Forellenhunter schrieb:


> Wenn das stimmt ist die nächsten Tage kaum an Bootsangeln zu denken.
> Trotzdem einen schönen Urlaub.
> Grüße


 
Deshalb fahre ich erst auch am Mittwoch...denn ab Do siehts super aus:vik::k

Gruß
Baltic25


----------



## gpsjunkie (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Christian0815 schrieb:


> :vMir graut es schon vor der Fahrt nach Fehmarn!
> 
> Nur Bausstellen auf der A1....



Ich weiß gar nicht was Du hast das ist doch nur eine. Die ist nur etwas länger. So ca. von Bremen bis Hamburg:vik:

Oder vielleicht doch mal von euch aus über Hannover. Ist zwar weiter aber evtl nicht so stressig.

P.S Ich sehe gerade Du kommst aus Ibbenbüren. Dann haste ja noch OS, Bramsche und noch einige.

Trotzdem viel Spaß im Urlaub.


----------



## Christian0815 (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht was Du hast das ist doch nur eine. Die ist nur etwas länger. So ca. von Bremen bis Hamburg:vik:
> 
> Oder vielleicht doch mal von euch aus über Hannover. Ist zwar weiter aber evtl nicht so stressig.
> 
> ...




Danke#h
Kann man ja besser nach deinen Nachbarn fahren:q
(Holland#q)
Grütz Chris


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Schütti schrieb:


> O.K. bin ja nicht so´n Protzer wie Drillingshase #d und somit schon mit einem 3,20 m Suzumar AL zufrieden #6.
> 
> Schütti





Wenn du nicht so viel Bier trinken würdest, dann wäre dein Boot auch schon Größer
Meine Kopfbedeckung hat warscheinlich dazu beigetragen, dass im Flachwasser nichts ging:g


----------



## Schütti (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Das Bier ist nicht das Schlimmste, den guten Whiskey den ich immer genieße und der teure Pfeifentabak :g hauen so rein ....da muss man halt ein bisschen länger sparen...|supergri


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

@Schütti  kann ich verstehen:g

Kauf das Boot und mach, dass du raus kommst.:vik: Sabbel nicht so viel#6
Petri


----------



## Dieter1944 (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Forellenhunter schrieb:


> Wenn das stimmt ist die nächsten Tage kaum an Bootsangeln zu denken.
> Trotzdem einen schönen Urlaub.
> Grüße



Oh oh, ich war an dem 25. 6., also letzten Donnerstag, auf der Insel und haben meinen Wohnwagen zurück geholt. 
Erst war es noch schön - schön und schön windig. Dann dunkelte es nach undnach zu und als wir Mittag essen wollten passierte es. Mit den aufziehenden Sturmwolken klemmte sich eines der Kinder beim Abduschen durch Mama so einen Finger, dass eine ärztliche Behandlung erforderlich wurde. Die Mutter musste nach OLDENBURG fahren; nur dort gibt es noch ein Krankenhaus. Na ja, vieleich bin ich als Städter auch ein wenig verwöhnt. Jedenfalls begann es beim Essen (4 Erwachsene und 6 (sechs) Kleinkinder an einem Tisch im Lokal|bigeyes|bigeyes draußen so zu stürmen und zu gießen (nicht regnen), dass ich schon dachte, hoffentlich sperren sie die Brücke nicht. Alles umpacken ( eine Mama mit Kleinkind und eine Mama als Fahrerin fehlten ja) und dann klitschnass ins Auto und zurück nach Hamburg. Unterwegs klarte es auf und die Sonne schien wieder.

Sowas schönes: Fehmarnklima - einfach prima!!!!|supergri

Wir haben von Ende August bis Mitte September wieder einen Platz gebucht und die Enkelchen haben sich auch wieder der Reihe nach angemeldet...................#h#h#h

Uns kriegt man nicht klein.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Nordlicht (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Dieter1944 schrieb:


> ....dort gibt es noch ein Krankenhaus. Na ja, vieleich bin ich als Städter auch ein wenig verwöhnt.



Hier ist auch wieder eins in Planung ! Soll demnächst auf der Seite von Mc Donalds losgehen. Das alte musste völlig überraschend wegen Baufälligkeit geschlossen werden.


----------



## Forellenhunter (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Dieter1944 schrieb:


> ...
> Wir haben von Ende August bis Mitte September wieder einen Platz gebucht und die Enkelchen haben sich auch wieder der Reihe nach angemeldet...................#h#h#h
> 
> Uns kriegt man nicht klein.
> ...


Ab Anfang August wirds besser, da will ich auch nochmal für eine Woche das "Fehmernklima" erleben...
Grüße


----------



## Dieter1944 (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Hier ist auch wieder eins in Planung ! Soll demnächst auf der Seite von Mc Donalds losgehen. Das alte musste völlig überraschend wegen Baufälligkeit geschlossen werden.



.........macht auch echt einen schlechten Eindruck für die Insel, wenn man in der etwas nach Mittag Zeit bei verschiedensten 
Kinderarztpraxen anruft, niemanden erreicht und die Rezeption dann das Krhs Oldenburg rät:r. Kann ja auch mal was ernstes sein!

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Schl@chter (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Hallo 
Wollte ma hören wie es mit den Fängen rund um Fehmarn ausschaut.Werde vom 10 -16 auf dem Katharinhof sein ob ich das Boot mitnehme hängt vom Wetter (Wind) ab.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Ich hoffe mal, dass nächstes wochenende kein wind ist, ich will wieder raus. Freitag schnell nochmal neue drillinge und sprengringe für die Pilker holen und dann hat sich das. welche drillingsgrößen nehm ihr? wollte für die großen pilker 4/0 nehmen, für die mittelgroßen 2/0 und für die kleinen 1/0


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Dieter1944 schrieb:


> .......Die Mutter musste nach OLDENBURG fahren; nur dort gibt es noch ein Krankenhaus......
> 
> Gruß Dieter



Hast aber noch Glück gehabt, Oldenburg schickt auch gerne Kinder weiter nach Eutin .... "die haben dort `ne Kinderstation,wir nicht"

Uli


----------



## Forellenhunter (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal, dass nächstes wochenende kein wind ist, ich will wieder raus. Freitag schnell nochmal neue drillinge und sprengringe für die Pilker holen und dann hat sich das. welche drillingsgrößen nehm ihr? wollte für die großen pilker 4/0 nehmen, für die mittelgroßen 2/0 und für die kleinen 1/0


 
Sieht nicht schlecht aus: klick
Grüße und Petri Heil


----------



## Zacharias Zander (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Moisen...

Wir waren gestern auch mitn Kleinboot vor Fehmarn unterwegs...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2552024#post2552024


----------



## Lindi (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Moin zusammen,
war am 12.07.09 von Klaustorf aus mit meinem Boot
raus,mein Kumpel und ich hatten in 3 Stunden
17 Kleindorsche,die alle wieder schwimmen durften.Das macht Hoffnung für das nächste Jahr.!
Gruss Volker


----------



## Dieter1944 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Moisen...
> 
> Wir waren gestern auch mitn Kleinboot vor Fehmarn unterwegs...
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2552024#post2552024



Klasse, hatte ich schon im Thread kommentiert! "Im Norden" ist ja ein weites Feld, wo seid ihr denn gewesen?

Gruß Dieter


----------



## lügenbaron (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Wollen im August mit nem Charterkutter raus http://ahrensburger-anglertreff.de/showthread.php?t=162
Hat da jemand noch ein paar Tips für Fängige Stellen rund um Fehmarn auf Platte und Dorsch ?


----------



## Lindi (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



lügenbaron schrieb:


> Wollen im August mit nem Charterkutter raus http://ahrensburger-anglertreff.de/showthread.php?t=162
> Hat da jemand noch ein paar Tips für Fängige Stellen rund um Fehmarn auf Platte und Dorsch ?


 
Hallo,#h
ich fahre immer vom Campingplatz Klaustorf aus raus.Dorsch geht eigendlich immer (z.Zt.viel Jungdorsch )meist so zwischen 12 und 18 Metern Tiefe je nach Wassertemperatur.
Du musst nach Kanten und Krautfeldern suchen.Dort stehen meist die Dorsche.
Gruss Volker


----------



## Schütti (7. August 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=117699&page=45

ein bisschen was über die ersten drei Ferienwochen auf Fehmarn.....#6

Gruss Schütti


----------



## Lindi (19. August 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Moin Moin,
bin ab Montag den 24.08 mal wieder in Klaustorf am
Start.Wenn der Wind mitspielt dann will ich versuchen
endlich mal ein paar etwas bessere Dorsche zu fangen.
Ist zufällig jemand in der Nähe zwecks gemeinsamer
Ausfahrten ?
Evtl.hätte ich bei mir auf dem Boot noch
einen Platz frei.
Gruss Volker


----------



## Dieter1944 (28. August 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

So, morgen geht's los Richtung Fehmarn, 3 Wochen auf dem Campingplatz Wulfener Hals. Im Moment ist das Wetter ja bescheiden, aber ab Dienstag soll der Hochsommer weiter scheinen. Das Boot ist gepackt und auch die Angeln sind verstaut. Mal sehen, meine knapp 6Jährige Enkelin kommt ein paar Tage mit, sie will auch mal einen Fisch fangen:q. Das Wetter MUSS also besser werden|rolleyes.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Coasthunter (28. August 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Man man man, die Schollen sehen aber lecker aus.#6

Dann drück ich euch die Daumen, das ihr gutes Wetter habt und ordentlich was fangt.


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (28. August 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Dann mal Petri Heil!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ich habe schon wieder eine Woche gearbeitet, der Urlaub auf der Insel schon wieder vorbei|uhoh:

War vom Wetter her sehr gut, aber der Wind|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
Einige Tage nicht fischen können


----------



## Nordlicht (28. August 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

@ Dieter
Habe deine PN gelesen und werde mich melden wenn es passt.
Wenn du für deine Enkelin ein Erfolgserlebnis brauichst fährst du am besten nach "Flügge-Sand" dort fangen auch die kleinen gut (gelle Drillingshase |supergri )

@ Karsten
Schöne Bilder (die 3 auf denen du nicht bist)
Nach unserem Gespräch vorhin Pfiff noch ne Satte Böhe von 9-10 Bft mit sattem Regen übers Boot...Herrlich :q


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (28. August 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> @ Karsten
> Schöne Bilder (die 3 auf denen du nicht bist)



Ich kann verstehen, dass du etwas nervös bist und die Schmach von diesem Tag lange vor dem geistigen Auge ertragen musst, denn du hast 19 zu 5 an diesem Tag verloren:vik::vik::vik:

9-10bft?????????? ach du schei....., das wäre ein Spass da draussen geworden:g


----------



## Nordlicht (28. August 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

@ Hase
Die Zeichen von "Windfinder" stehen für Dienstag auf *ANGRIFFFF*
Auf deinen blöden Kommentar mit den Butt geh ich einfach nicht ein |smash:


----------



## gpsjunkie (28. August 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Ach Hase, bei Bild 5 kommen die schönen Urlaubstage von diesem Jahr wieder zu Tage. Aus  dem Fenster oberhalb deines Bootes habe ich immer geschaut. 10 Tage waren wir dort, und ich hatte nicht mal ne Rute, geschweige denn ein Boot mit.  Nur die Trombose auskuriert, und zugeschaut wie dort Meeräschen gefangen wurden. Junge sind das Kämpfer. Und ich dachte die kann man nicht so leicht fangen.

Boot ist in 5 Wochen aber hoffentlich fertig und ich kann dann von Grobro aus angreifen.

@ Nordlicht----> was macht der Trailer?? Klappt das gut mit dem? Ich hole meinem am 17ten September ab. Ich hoffe das der Trailer der bringer ist.


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (28. August 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Trombose auskuriert



Wat????? Gute Besserung!!!!#6

Oktober gehts wieder los.
Klausdorf ist auf die Dauer ein teurer Spass. Das nervt echt. 
Ohne Rute an diesem Strand muss ja die Härte sein.;+


----------



## Mai (29. August 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Ende Oktober bin ich auch wieder eine Woche oben.
Kann's kaum noch erwarten ein paar Platten an den Haken zu kriegen, mit Dorsch sieht's ja nicht so toll aus.


----------



## Nordlicht (30. August 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> @ Nordlicht----> was macht der Trailer?? Klappt das gut mit dem? Ich hole meinem am 17ten September ab. Ich hoffe das der Trailer der bringer ist.



Das muss ich noch testen.
Habe das Boot damals mit nem Gabelstapler vom alten auf den neuen Trailer gestellt und dann Wochen später ja nur 1x geslippt.
Jetzt liegt das Boot im Hafen und wartet auf weniger Wind :g


----------



## BennyO (31. August 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Moin Nordlicht

Und meinst du es klappt mit einer gemeinsamen Tour?
Würd mich auf jedenfall riesig freun.


----------



## gpsjunkie (31. August 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



DRILLINGSHASE schrieb:


> Wat????? Gute Besserung!!!!#6
> 
> 1.Oktober gehts wieder los.
> Klausdorf ist auf die Dauer ein teurer Spass. Das nervt echt.
> 2.Ohne Rute an diesem Strand muss ja die Härte sein.;+



Hallo Drillingshase:
Zu 1. Wir sind vom 02.10 bis zum 10.10 in Grobro. Wann im Okt. bist Du da?
Zu 2. Naja wenn dir der Arzt sagt das es in etwa 3 Tagen zuspät gewesen wäre, dann ist alles andere (ausser die Lieben) nicht mehr ganz so wichtig. Der neue Lenkdrachen ist auch nicht schlecht, und hat auch einen hohen fun Faktor. 

Aber im Oktober kann ich ja wieder angreifen.


----------



## Reisender (31. August 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

@gpsjunkie

Hast du noch nicht gemerkt, immer wenn er nichts fängt kauft er sich ein neuen Boot !! |wavey: |wavey:

Zwei mal war er schon oben, und kommt immer mit einem neuen Boot zurück nach Hause.......da sollte man schon mal nachdenken !!:m :m


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (31. August 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

@ reisender - 15 Jhare fahre ich da schon hoch, hatte aber erst 3 Boote da oben, muss ich wohl nachholen.

@GPS Junkie - wann, weiss ich noch nicht. Geplant war die Woche wo du auch dort bist, nun aber habe ich es auf die letzte woche gelegt, da frauchen mit kommen könnte. Einer muss ja fangen))


----------



## gpsjunkie (1. September 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



DRILLINGSHASE schrieb:


> @GPS Junkie - wann, weiss ich noch nicht. Geplant war die Woche wo du auch dort bist, nun aber habe ich es auf die letzte woche gelegt, da frauchen mit kommen könnte. Einer muss ja fangen))



Jo, wenn Wetter ist, wird meine Frau das erste mal mit auf dem Dampfer sein. Vor dem Umbau störte die Kajüte. Jetzt habe ich ein fast fertiges Konsolenboot mit reichlich Platz.

Mal schauen.


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (1. September 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Jo, wenn Wetter ist, wird meine Frau das erste mal mit auf dem Dampfer sein. Vor dem Umbau störte die Kajüte. Jetzt habe ich ein fast fertiges Konsolenboot mit reichlich Platz.
> 
> Mal schauen.




Wie jetzt? Du hast die Kajüte runter gehauen?
Hast du Bilder?
Woche ab 26.10. steht seit Heute fest. Sooooo lange noch.


----------



## gpsjunkie (1. September 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

@Drillingshase: jo die Kappe ist ab. In der meisten Zeit in Holland hat die gestöhrt. Bilder habe ich noch nicht. Werde morgen mal welche machen.


----------



## Nordlicht (3. September 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> @Drillingshase: jo die Kappe ist ab. In der meisten Zeit in Holland hat die gestöhrt. Bilder habe ich noch nicht. Werde morgen mal welche machen.



Heute ist aber schon übermorgen...wo sind die Bilder |kopfkrat


----------



## Lindi (3. September 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Hallo,#h
wir machen am Sonntag ne Tour mit einen Charterkutter,
lohnt es sich z.Zt östlich von Fehmarn zu fahren ?;+
Viele Grüsse aus Uelzen
Volker


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (3. September 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Lindi schrieb:


> Hallo,#h
> wir machen am Sonntag ne Tour mit einen Charterkutter,
> lohnt es sich z.Zt östlich von Fehmarn zu fahren ?;+
> Viele Grüsse aus Uelzen
> Volker



Lohnt sich immer#6 Aber auch wenns so ist, du bestimmst ja nicht den Kurs auf dem Kutter:g

Petri Heil für die Ausfahrt:vik:


----------



## Lindi (3. September 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



DRILLINGSHASE schrieb:


> Lohnt sich immer#6 Aber auch wenns so ist, du bestimmst ja nicht den Kurs auf dem Kutter:g
> 
> Petri Heil für die Ausfahrt:vik:


Na ja,da wir den Kutter gechartert haben,können wir dem
Skipper schon sagen wo wir angeln wollen.Bin selber mit dem 
Kleinboot immer vor Klaustorf am Pilken,war dort aber in letzter Zeit nicht sehr erfolgreich.Aber ich denke wir werden
es dort versuchen.
Petri Dank
Volker


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (3. September 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Vor zwei Wochen haben wir da die größten Fische gefangen. StHu waren Massen an kleinen Dorschen. 
Vor Klausdorf haben wir etwas suchen müssen, aber ab und zu war mal ein großer Dorsch dabei.


----------



## Lindi (3. September 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



DRILLINGSHASE schrieb:


> Vor zwei Wochen haben wir da die größten Fische gefangen. StHu waren Massen an kleinen Dorschen.
> Vor Klausdorf haben wir etwas suchen müssen, aber ab und zu war mal ein großer Dorsch dabei.


 
#hDas lässt ja etwas Hoffnung aufkommen.#6


----------



## Schütti (4. September 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Wow, ein paar Tage nicht in den Trööööt geschaut und schon ist wieder richtig was los....#6

Auch unser Wiener-Würstchen ist wieder mit dabei....:q:q


----------



## gpsjunkie (5. September 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Heute ist aber schon übermorgen...wo sind die Bilder |kopfkrat



*Schäm* vor lauter Schleiferei und Spachtelei habe ich das ganz verschwitzt. Willste Bilder vor der Grundierung oder nach der Grundierung. Denn morgen wird grundiert *freu*. Nächste Woche Sonntag wird lackiert. Denn die Grundierung mus 5 Tage trocknen bevor ich endlich wieder schleifen darf (wie ich das Hasse) Aber dann wird nass geschliffen. Dann staubt es zum Glück nicht so.

Also werde morgen vor dem grundieren die Konsole und die Sitzbank reinstellen und Bildchen machen. Aber die erst am Abend einstellen.


----------



## Nordlicht (6. September 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> *Schäm* vor lauter Schleiferei und Spachtelei habe ich das ganz verschwitzt. Willste Bilder vor der Grundierung oder nach der Grundierung. Denn morgen wird grundiert *freu*. Nächste Woche Sonntag wird lackiert. Denn die Grundierung mus 5 Tage trocknen bevor ich endlich wieder schleifen darf (wie ich das Hasse) Aber dann wird nass geschliffen. Dann staubt es zum Glück nicht so.
> Also werde morgen vor dem grundieren die Konsole und die Sitzbank reinstellen und Bildchen machen. Aber die erst am Abend einstellen.



schönes vorher / nachher Bild reicht #6


----------



## gpsjunkie (6. September 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Moin, für alle die drauf brennen. Das Boot ist zwar noch nicht fertig, aber man kann schon was erkennen. Hier ne Bildershow. Vorher.

Und nu für alle die jetzt weinen. Mein Hintergrund ist das Zanderangeln. Das kann man bei uns in Holland vom letzten Samstag im Mai bis zum 01.04. Auf der Ostsee bin ich max 3 Wochen ( davon ein paar Std am Tag. An manchen Tagen gar nicht) Deswegen habe ich mich entschlossen die Kabíne ab zumachen und ein Konsolenboot zu machen. Leider war mein Budget zur der Zeit des Anfangs nicht so das ich mir ein anderes Gebrauchtes mit 535m länge leisten konnte.

Und fertig ist es auch noch nicht. Aber so in ca 3 Wochen kann man schon genau sehen was es werden soll.


----------



## Nordlicht (7. September 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

@ GPS
hmmm bei mir ist nur das erste Bild in groß zu erkennen und zwei weitere in klein |kopfkrat
Ich sehe aber das es ja eine Schweine arbeit ist.
Hättest du nicht lieber das Shetland verkaufen / tauschen sollen und dir die ganze Mühe sparen können ?


----------



## Lindi (7. September 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Moin,
bin wieder zurück.Die Ausfahrt am 06.09.09 mit dem
Charterkutter war leider nicht sehr erfolgreich. 5 Dorsche(davon 4  kleine ) und zwei Wittlinge auf dem ganzen Kutter.Ich denke mal es liegt an der Jahreszeit.Meiner Meinung nach sind August und Sept.die schlechtesten Monate auf Dorsch.Im nächsten Jahr wollen wir es mal ende Mai versuchen.
Viele Grüsse aus Uelzen
Volker  #h


----------



## gpsjunkie (7. September 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Moin Andi, in meinem Text oben habe ich ja versucht es zu erklären. Bestimmt hätte ich irgend wo, irgend wann ein Boot gefunden das ins Budget passt. Aber es gibt auch bei den gebrauchten Booten Einschränkungen. Die meisten Boote haben ein tiefes Heck, da habe ich Probleme mit dem E-Motor. Und irgend wann muss man sich entscheiden: Ab oder nicht. Und als ich an der Reihe war gab es kein Boot das mir gepasst hat. Dann kam dazu, das die Shetland letztes Jahr ein neues Hinterteil bekommen hat. Das weiß ich bei den gebrauchten auch nicht. Nicht dass das Heck wieder marode ist.

Kannst mir glauben: Mit der Entscheidung bin ich lange Schwanger gelaufen. Stundenlang die mir bekannten Bootsbörsen geschaut, meine Entscheidung siehst du dann jetzt im neuen Gewand HIER.


----------



## Nordlicht (7. September 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Hast du alle Kassenzettel aufbewahrt und verrätst uns später mal was so ein Umbau gekostet hat |kopfkrat

Aber sieht auf den Bildern nach sauberer Arbeit aus #6


----------



## HD4ever (7. September 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

tolle Fotos sind hier zu sehen ....
ich will auch wieder raus aufs Wasser !!!! |bla:


----------



## Nordlicht (7. September 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



HD4ever schrieb:


> tolle Fotos sind hier zu sehen ....
> ich will auch wieder raus aufs Wasser !!!! |bla:



|kopfkrat und warum fährst du dann nicht |kopfkrat
|kopfkrat Probleme mit dem neuen Boot |kopfkrat


----------



## HD4ever (7. September 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

geht hoffentlich dieses WE endlich mal los ! 
nee - nix Probleme ! alles fertich gebastelt - letzten male war dann nur immer sch*** Wetter |uhoh:


----------



## gpsjunkie (8. September 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Hallo Andi, die Kassenzettel habe ich nict gesammelt. Aber die Großbestellungen sind noch im Kopf. Zur Zeit liege ich so bei ca 3000.-- (etwas drunter) Die letzten Bestellungen sind gemacht, ich denke das so ca 500.-- noch dazu kommen so dass ich bei rund 3500.-- liege.

Da mein Rumpf vor dem Umbau aber halt das Baujahr 1971 hat, hätte ich für das gesamt Paket evtl (mit ganz viel Glück---Das haben aber nur die anderen) 4000,-- bekommen. Bei Ebay lagen die erzielten Preise ehr bei 3200.-- 

Also wenn ich die 3500 und die 4000 rechne hätte ich ein Boot für 7500.-- kaufen können.

Wie gesagt die Länge von 535 m habe ich zur Zeit des Abschnittes nicht für unter 10.000.-- gefunden. Und ich hätte auch da noch Umbaumassnahmen gehabt. (Falls das Deine Frage nach der Kohle war)


----------



## Squirrelina (8. September 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Hallo Andi, die Kassenzettel habe ich nict gesammelt. Aber die Großbestellungen sind noch im Kopf. Zur Zeit liege ich so bei ca 3000.-- (etwas drunter) Die letzten Bestellungen sind gemacht, ich denke das so ca 500.-- noch dazu kommen so dass ich bei rund 3500.-- liege.
> 
> Da mein Rumpf vor dem Umbau aber halt das Baujahr 1971 hat, hätte ich für das gesamt Paket evtl (mit ganz viel Glück---Das haben aber nur die anderen) 4000,-- bekommen. Bei Ebay lagen die erzielten Preise ehr bei 3200.--
> 
> ...


 

kann ich mir schon mal ein platz bei dir aufm kutter aussuchen????#h

und für 535m 7500euro das doch wirklich ein schnäppchen!!!!:vik:


----------



## Squirrelina (8. September 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Hallo Andi, die Kassenzettel habe ich nict gesammelt. Aber die Großbestellungen sind noch im Kopf. Zur Zeit liege ich so bei ca 3000.-- (etwas drunter) Die letzten Bestellungen sind gemacht, ich denke das so ca 500.-- noch dazu kommen so dass ich bei rund 3500.-- liege.
> 
> Da mein Rumpf vor dem Umbau aber halt das Baujahr 1971 hat, hätte ich für das gesamt Paket evtl (mit ganz viel Glück---Das haben aber nur die anderen) 4000,-- bekommen. Bei Ebay lagen die erzielten Preise ehr bei 3200.--
> 
> ...


 

kann ich mir schon mal ein platz bei dir aufm kutter aussuchen????#h

und für 535m 7500euro das doch wirklich ein schnäppchen!!!!:vik:


----------



## HD4ever (8. September 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

na dann bastel nochmal schön ! 
bin schon gespannt auf das Endergebnis ...
was hast du denn nun für ein Boot ?
son Umbau kann ganz schön ins Geld gehen ... da jagd ein hunderter den nächsten |rolleyes
in mein Boot hab ich auch nach dem Kauf nochmal ca 2000 reingesteckt ( mit großer Motorwartung )


----------



## gpsjunkie (8. September 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Hallo Jörg, es ist ursprünglich eine Shetland 535. Jetzt ist sie nur noch 535m lang aber es kommt eine Konsole drauf. Wenn das Boot komplett fertig ist kann ich damit super vertikal angeln, mit der Familie im Sommer über die Ems tuckeln (hier sind nur 12km/h erlaubt) und die paar Tage auf der Ostsee fahren.

Und siehst Du bei Deinem Boot: Selbst bei gebrauchten musste Geld reinstecken.


----------



## HD4ever (8. September 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

selbst in Neuboote mußt du immer Geld stecken damit sie dann so sind wie due sie haben möchtest .... 
Du hast von der Shetland die Kajüte weg genommen ??
dann ne Konsole statt dessen ? |kopfkrat
da bin ich ja mal gespannt auf Bilder....


----------



## gpsjunkie (8. September 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Hallo Jörg, hast die noch nicht gesehen? Guckst du hier

Kurz vorm fertig werden.


----------



## Freddie (11. September 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Hallo,

uii, da wird man ja ganz neidisch!!


----------



## Fischbox (12. September 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Ich war gestern mit meinem "Sit on top" bei Staberhuk unterwegs. Ergebnis ca.25 Dorsche von denen ich mit ca.20 ein Rendezvous in 3 Jahren an gleicher Stelle abgemacht habe. 5 Dorsche von 50 -65cm gingen mit nach Haus. Als Krönung konnteich auf dem "Heimweg" zur Meeschendorfer Slippe noch eine gut 50er Meerforelle abschleppen. War eine recht kurzweilige Angelei...#6

Fangtiefe 6-12 Meter


----------



## Nordlicht (13. September 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Fischbox schrieb:


> Ich war gestern mit meinem "Sit on top" bei Staberhuk unterwegs....



Ist das ein orangenes "Kanu/Kajak" gewesen ??
Dann habe ich dich auf dem Rückweg noch gesehen....
Glückwunsch zur Mefo #6


----------



## Fischbox (13. September 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Ist das ein orangenes "Kanu/Kajak" gewesen ??
> Dann habe ich dich auf dem Rückweg noch gesehen....
> Glückwunsch zur Mefo #6



Ja, der mit dem orangen Tretkajak war ich. Die Strömung und die Winddrift um Staberhuk herum waren eine echte Herausforderung. Kein Problem dagegen anzukommen, aber ich musste doch recht häufig nachsetzen, so dass am Ende 13 gestrampelte Kilometer zusammen gekommen sind. Das war ziemlich sportliches Angeln, von dem ich jetzt noch was habe...#6


----------



## Nordlicht (13. September 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

@ Fischbox
Ich bin so gegen 13 Uhr an der Spitze losgedonnert und da warst du grad direkt südlich vom Leuchtturm am "kämpfen" .
Die Welt ist halt klein :m


----------



## Fischbox (13. September 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

@Nordlicht 

Hast du eigentlich auch Fische gefangen oder bist du nur spazieren gefahren

Meine Dorsche haben fast auschliesslich auf rot-oranges Gummi (Dictator) gebissen. Die Dinger sind echt der absolute Hit, leider aber wohl nur zu Apothekerpreisen bei Stollenwerk erhältlich.


----------



## Nordlicht (13. September 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Fischbox schrieb:


> @Nordlicht
> Hast du eigentlich auch Fische gefangen oder bist du nur spazieren gefahren
> Meine Dorsche haben fast auschliesslich auf rot-oranges Gummi (Dictator) gebissen. Die Dinger sind echt der absolute Hit, leider aber wohl nur zu Apothekerpreisen bei Stollenwerk erhältlich.




sieh hier das letzte posting auf der Seite:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=36194&page=98

Unsere Fische gingen (fast) nur auf Pilker mit Twister und auf Löffelblinker...Gufi war sehr schlecht.
Ach ja, ich habe 20 Liter Sprit durchgebraten...aber dafür keinen Muskelkater :vik:


----------



## HD4ever (15. September 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Hallo Jörg, hast die noch nicht gesehen? Guckst du hier
> 
> Kurz vorm fertig werden.




na - da bin ich ja gespannt wie es dann zum Schluß aussieht .... :m


----------



## Lindi (25. September 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Hallo,
bin am 3.10.und am 4.10 noch mal in Klaustorf am Start.Weiß jemand wie die Dorschfänge z.Zt. östlich von Fehmarn sind ?
Möchte (wenn der Wind mitspielt ) noch mal versuchen ein
paar Dorsche zu pilken#:#:, bevor ich das Boot nach Hause hole.

Gruss aus Uelzen
Volker #h


----------



## gpsjunkie (25. September 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Moin Volker, wollen wir zusammen den Dorschen nach stellen? Ich bin ab dem 2ten (Nachts) in Großenbrode. Ich denke mein Boot ist bis dahin soweit das es wieder schwimmen kann.


----------



## Lindi (26. September 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Moin Volker, wollen wir zusammen den Dorschen nach stellen? Ich bin ab dem 2ten (Nachts) in Großenbrode. Ich denke mein Boot ist bis dahin soweit das es wieder schwimmen kann.


 

Moin Jochen,#h
ich wäre dabei.Wir könnten uns ja dann an der Untiefen-
tonne in Staberhuk treffen#:.Ich hoffe der Wind ist nicht so stark.Ab Bft 4 ist bei mir schluss.
Bin auch sehr gespannt auf Dein "neues" Boot.

Viele Grüsse
Volker


----------



## gpsjunkie (26. September 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Hallo Volker. Ich würde auch in Klausdorf slippen. Wollte so oder so mal schauen was die klippen machen. Aber Staberhuk war ich noch nie, wäre auch sehr interessant. Ich schicke Dir ne PN mit meiner Handynummer. Und ich war auch mal bei 5 BFT raus, aber ich denke das mir auch ne 4 Bft reicht. 5 muss nicht unbedingt sein.


----------



## Lindi (26. September 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Hallo Volker. Ich würde auch in Klausdorf slippen. Wollte so oder so mal schauen was die klippen machen. Aber Staberhuk war ich noch nie, wäre auch sehr interessant. Ich schicke Dir ne PN mit meiner Handynummer. Und ich war auch mal bei 5 BFT raus, aber ich denke das mir auch ne 4 Bft reicht. 5 muss nicht unbedingt sein.


 
Moin Jochen,
da können wir ja nur hoffen das kein Ostwind ist.Denn bei  Bft 3 aus Ost wird es in der Slippe Klaustorf schon schwierig.

Wir ( mein Angelkumpel und ich ) wollen am Sa.dann schon zeitig (ca.7.00 Uhr) raus. 
Aber wir können ja vorher telefonieren und alles besprechen.
Freue mich jetzt schon auf das WE.

Wie man hier im AB liest,ist Staberhuk wohl noch eine der
besseren Angelstellen rund um Fehmarn.
Die letzten Jahre habe ich auf höhe Katharienhof (15 oder 18 m tiefe ) immer ganz gut gefangen,aber da hatte ich in diesem Jahr noch nicht einen Dorsch.#d

Viele Grüsse aus UE
Volker#h


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (27. September 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Mein Vater und ich liebäugeln immoment mit dem einen boot, welches bei Schmidt in Burgstaaken steht. wir wollen ja wieder ein neues haben und das sieht ganz fein aus... für mich ist fehmarn für dieses jahr vorbei... kann die anzahl der gefangenen verwertbaren fische an 2 händen abzählen dieses jahr :c


----------



## Lindi (27. September 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> Mein Vater und ich liebäugeln immoment mit dem einen boot, welches bei Schmidt in Burgstaaken steht. wir wollen ja wieder ein neues haben und das sieht ganz fein aus... für mich ist fehmarn für dieses jahr vorbei... kann die anzahl der gefangenen verwertbaren fische an 2 händen abzählen dieses jahr :c


 

Moin Dorsch_Freak,
Du wirst lachen,aber meine verwertbaren Dorsche in diesem
Jahr kann ich an "einer" Hand abzählen.
War aber trotzdem ein gutes Jahr mit wenig Wind !!! Konnte fast immer bootfahren und angeln wenn ich auf der Insel war. 

Volker #h


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (27. September 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

da hast du recht, das wetter dieses jahr war ausgezeichnet. und nächstes jahr, wenn ich wieder ein eigenes boot auf der insel stehn hab, wird auch wieder mehr gefischt

gruß marcel


----------



## gpsjunkie (27. September 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Lindi schrieb:


> Moin Jochen,
> da können wir ja nur hoffen das kein Ostwind ist.Denn bei  Bft 3 aus Ost wird es in der Slippe Klaustorf schon schwierig.
> 
> Jo Volker, das mit dem Ostwind weiss ich. Habe dort schon ein Boot mit Innenborder gesehen das mit dem Heck senkrecht in der Slippe stand.|bigeyes|bigeyes
> ...



Mann sieht sich.


----------



## Schütti (29. September 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Moin Kollegen,

war eigentlich mal einer im Angelgebiet "Klausdorfer-Berge" über die Sommerzeit??? Jochen, du warst da, das weiss ich ja.....#6 aber wie sieht´s mit den Anderen aus....#c.

Würde mich mal interessieren ob da über die Sommerzeit etwas gefangen wurde.....???

Schütti


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (29. September 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Jo, Schütti!! Ich war da.
Fänge wie überall-     minis und auch ab und an mal einen Ü 60.
Tiefen von 10-22m alles abgegrast. 
Berg rauf Berg runter, auch die anderen Löcher auf dieser Höhe KLB abgetuckert. Den Rest kennst du ja, als aufmerksamer Leser#6

Noch 3,5 Wochen, dann die letzte Tour für dieses Jahr.:c:c:c
5 Monate warten, warten, warten|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## gpsjunkie (29. September 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Hallo Schütti, ich war letztes Jahr dort. Dieses Jahr war ich nur Ostern auf der Ostsee. Aber das wird noch ab diesen Freitag.  jiiiiiihhhhhaaaaa


----------



## Schütti (30. September 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Hallo Jochen,

dann warten wir mal alles gespannt auf deinen Bericht....:q


----------



## jenschen (30. September 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

huuhuu
gestatten, ich bin der NEUE !
war letzte woche mit der ms-südwind (burg st.) unterwegs,
wetter war wioh zu gut, für den droßen fang
hab ein paar fotos auf meiner seite
lg. jens


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (30. September 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Hallo Jens??


```
kann mir evtl. einer sagen, 
wie ich so fornefragen stellen kann???
```

Was sollen das für Fragen sein??? Fornefragen?;+



```
suche ´ne GUTE günstige flechtschnur zum pilken, fürs nächste mal (warsch. anf. dez.)
hatte meine balzer iron line drauf, war ganz ok aber siehst ja nüscht
```

17er Fireline - die gibts in Pink und Grün. :vik:


----------



## Lindi (30. September 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Moin,
oh oh,wenn ich den Seewetterbericht für das Wochenende
sehe ,dann wird es wohl nichts mit dem letzten Bootsangeln
auf Fehmarn in diesem Jahr. 
Na ja,dann werden wir eben ein paar Biere trinken#gund es in der Brandung versuchen.
Im nächsten Jahr bin ich dann wieder am Start.

Gruss aus UE
Volker#h


----------



## Schütti (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

@Jenschen

Welcome here on Board....
Aber wo bitte ist deine Seite....ich will Bilder sehen....#6

@Lindi

Sollte das Wetter nicht mitspielen, relax einfach ein bisschen und dann treffen wir uns im Mai 2010 auf der Insel...|rolleyes


----------



## Borussenpower (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Moin,

was macht die Insel? Ich werde nächsten Samstag zur letzten Tour in diesem Jahr für eine Woche auf die Insel fahren. Was wird denn derzeit so gefangen, falls der Wind es zuläßt?
                       #c
Gruß Bernd


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Ich glaube, die letzten Berichte findest du 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=36194

Petri!!


----------



## gpsjunkie (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Bernd das was ich sagen kann: Bis gestern war es im Tiefen nicht gut. Am besten bis 10m versuchen. Jedenfalls um Großenbrode.


----------



## Meister (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Moin Moin

bin in der vergangenen Woche 3 mal mit der Silverland von Fehmarn aus zum " HOCHSEEANGELN" gefahren und kann nur jedem abraten mit diesem Kutter raus zufahren. Einfach ausgedrückt war es jeden Tag nur eine Spazierfahrt. Dem Kapitän war es sowas von egal ob was gefangen wurde oder nicht. Zwei Tage sind wir nur unter Land rumgeschippert (bei Windstärke 3) und haben immer an den gleichen Stellen die Stopp`s eingelegt. Daran sieht man schon das der Schiffsführer nicht nach Echolot gefahren ist sondern seine täglichen Stopp`s nach GPS-Position einlegt. Am letzten Tag sind wir dann bei Windstärke 6 zunehmend auf 7 richtig raus gefahren. Der Kutter war mit 50 Mann voll besetzt und es sind ca. 5-8 Fische gefangen wurden. Jeder hatte nur damit zu kämpfen sich und sein Angelgeschirr festzuhalten damit es nicht über Bord geht. Normalerweise müsste der Käpt`n wissen wie man ein Boot bei diesem Seegang trotzdem einigermaßen in der Trift hält. Aber wie schon gesagt Ihm ist das warscheinlich alles egal. 
Mein Fazit: NIE WIEDER !!! Hier wird man nur verschaukelt (um nicht verarscht zu schreiben)
Was mir noch sehr aufgestoßen ist, es waren einige "Angler" dabei die noch nicht einmal vor einen Dorsch von 25 cm halt gemacht haben. Leute was soll denn das? #c


----------



## Lindi (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Moin Meister,#h
ich selber war noch nicht auf dem Kutter und kann zu dem Kapitän nichts sagen.Nur,die meisten Dorsche werden z.Zt
im Flachen gefangen und auf dem Echolot sieht man (wenn überhaupt)sehr wenig Fische.Die sind einfach nicht da.#c

Gruss Volker


----------



## Meister (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Moin Volker
ich kann dir nur sagen das an den selben 3 Tagen auf dem Kutter Südwind gut gefangen wurde. Laut Erzählungen der Angler auf der Südwind war der Kutter auch richtig draußen. Ich hatte bisher auch noch keinen Grund die Berichte anzuzweifeln da ich selbst mehrere Beutel mit Filet gesehen habe als die Angler von Bord gingen. Selbst mit der Heimkehr (fährt unter der selben Rederei) wurden mit 15 Mann über 20 Dorsche gefangen bei uns waren von 50 Mann 45 Schneider. Ich will damit nur sagen, wer sucht der findet auch ein paar.
Gruß Meister





Lindi schrieb:


> Moin Meister,#h
> ich selber war noch nicht auf dem Kutter und kann zu dem Kapitän nichts sagen.Nur,die meisten Dorsche werden z.Zt
> im Flachen gefangen und auf dem Echolot sieht man (wenn überhaupt)sehr wenig Fische.Die sind einfach nicht da.#c
> 
> Gruss Volker


----------



## Borussenpower (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Meister,

mit dem Kutter fahre ich schon länger nicht mehr. Die Fangberichte sind ja erschreckend.

Jochen,
im Bereich Großenbrode war ich noch nicht. Im Frühjahr war ich im Bereich Staberhuk, das war nicht schlecht. Habe mit meinem Schwager einige schöne Dorsche gefangen. Seinerzeit stand der Dorsch auch nicht tief. Ich werde mal schaun, hauptsache der Wind läßt es zu.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## keilerkopf (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Moin, moin,
habe mal eine Frage an euch Fehmarnbegeisterte. 
Werde wohl das erste Novemberwochenende hochfahren  zur Insel mit meinem besten Kumpel. Sind bisher dann immer mit nem Kutter raus, wenn wir irgendwo an der See waren.

Fragen:
Könnt ihr auf Fehmarn einen Bootsverleih (haben beide keinen Führerschein) empfehlen, der sichere und auch halbwegs für Küstennähe taugliche Boote hat (Vielleicht haben das auch alle,habe keine Ahnung)?

Und die nächste Frage ist die,ob mir jemand Tipps geben kann wie und wo ich die Fische (Dorsche) finde. Das hat bisher der Kutterkapitän mehr oder weniger erfolgreich erledigt. Könntet ihr mir da eventuell weiterhelfen? Wäre super!

Grüße
keilerkopf


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Moin Moin!
Über Bootsverleiher wurde hier im Forum schon sehr viel geschrieben.
Mir fällt spontan Sanner und Neumann Burgtiefe ein. 
5PS Boote und hast genug Platz. Bei normalem Wetter alles kein Problem.
Wenn du dann mal hier weiter suchst, findest du auch die aktuellen Fänge und das nicht nur vom Kutter.

Schau mal da rein:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=36194

Wenn ich das alles so lese, dann ist der Fisch wohl eher im Flachen zu suchen, was ja Euch dann auch entgegen kommt.

Petri Heil


----------



## baltic25 (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

ich glaube auch der Kuettel macht gute Preise....die würde ich dem Sanner vorziehen...denn es sind fast die gleichen Boote....nur Kuettel ist wesentlich billiger...was nicht heissen soll besser...

Gruß
Baltic25


----------



## Hechtpeter (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Hallo!

Plane auch nen Trip Richtung Fehmarn. Bootsliegeplatz ist Großenbrode.Bootstyp Sportboot 5,5m 50 PS AB, GPS und Echolot an Board. Ist der 3. Versuch.Bei den ersten Trips vor Dahme massig Hering und kleine Dorsche (Untiefentonne),sowie Sagasbank mittlere Platte.

Sonntag der nächste Versuch mit mehr Wattwürmern.Zielfisch sollen Platte und Dorsch sein.

Hoffe auf Eure Tipps:m:m

Gruß aus Neumünster


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Hechtpeter schrieb:


> Hoffe auf Eure Tipps:m:m



Ich Tippe, du fängst was#h

was soll schon schief gehen? Ich wünsche dir ein fettes Petri:vik:
fahre einfach die hier beschriebenen stellen an, das übliche eben. 
vergiss aber nicht zu schreiben, wie es war#h


----------



## gpsjunkie (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Hechtpeter schrieb:


> Hoffe auf Eure Tipps:m:m




Moin, da ich letzten Freitag bei NW5 auch auf der Sagasbank war, würde ich sagen:::::: versuche es AUCH in Tiefen von 8-10m. An der Sagasbank hatte ich nur neugierige Dorsche an meinem Gummifisch auf dem Echolot, 2 am Pilker und sonst nix (mit drei Mann). Im Bereich Grobro ging was (auch Dorsche) an der 10m Linie zum dem Tiefen Loch vor der Seebrücke. Dort gabs gut Wittling einwenig Dorsch und auch Platte. Meine Größten Dorsche habe ich vor der Seebrücke in 7m |bigeyes gefangen. Aber suchen ist auch ein wenig angesagt. Die Kutter standen meist an der Ansteuerungstonne zum Fehmarnsund, und an der Sagasbank.  Achja, ich weiß nicht ob es an meinem umgestaltenen Boot lag oder ob allgemein wenig Drift war, Pilker bis 40 gr waren top. Gufis haben dieses mal etwas versagt.


----------



## Borussenpower (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Moin Männer,

bin gerade auf der Insel angekommen. Es ist aber Hochwasser und die Slippanlage am Südstrand steht unter Wasser. Ich bekomme mein Boot also erst morgen ins Wasser. Das Wetter sieht morgen gut aus. War heute einer draußen? Wo sollte ich morgen hinfahren?

Gruß Bernd


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Borussenpower schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> 
> bin gerade auf der Insel angekommen. Es ist aber Hochwasser und die Slippanlage am Südstrand steht unter Wasser. Ich bekomme mein Boot also erst morgen ins Wasser. Das Wetter sieht morgen gut aus. War heute einer draußen? Wo sollte ich morgen hinfahren?
> 
> Gruß Bernd




Wat??? kein Steg mehr zu sehen??? Gibts ja nicht.
Versuche es doch einfach ab 6m vor Meschendorf, da würde ich anfangen. 

Heite in einer Woche um diese Zeit bin ich auch für ne Woche oben. Freu.

Petri


----------



## Nordlicht (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Borussenpower schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> bin gerade auf der Insel angekommen. Es ist aber Hochwasser und die Slippanlage am Südstrand steht unter Wasser. Ich bekomme mein Boot also erst morgen ins Wasser. Das Wetter sieht morgen gut aus. War heute einer draußen? Wo sollte ich morgen hinfahren?
> Gruß Bernd



Meine dein Schiff doch heute schon in Wulfen auf nem Hinterhof gesehen zu haben....richtig ??

Ich hätt 30,- für`n Kran gezahlt und den Tag genutzt


----------



## Borussenpower (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Stimmt,
ich wohne in Wulfen.
War heute im Bereich Staberhuk. Dort ging aber nichts. Im Sund haben wir dann noch 4 Dorsche und zwei schöne Scholen gefangen.

Bernd


----------



## Nordlicht (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Borussenpower schrieb:


> Stimmt,
> ich wohne in Wulfen.
> War heute im Bereich Staberhuk. Dort ging aber nichts. Im Sund haben wir dann noch 4 Dorsche und zwei schöne Scholen gefangen.
> Bernd



Staberhuk scheint die letzten male nicht soo glücklich für dich zu sein wie :g
Wie lange bleibst du noch auf der Insel ?
Wenn der Windfinder nicht noch mehr Wind für Dienstag draufpackt könnten wir ja draussen evtl. mal |wavey:


----------



## Borussenpower (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Ich bleibe bis Sonntag. Ich war heute mit Schwager und Neffe im Sund bei Tonne 4 und kurz hinter der Brücke. War aber nichts los. Nur mal gerade 2 maßige Dorsche und 2 Schollen. Der Wind soll ja auf Ost drehen und zunehmen. Das wäre natürlich nicht gut. Im Angelladen erzählen sie, dass der Dorsch nur auf Wobbler geht. Alles andere soll nicht laufen.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## Hechtpeter (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Kann ich bestätigen.Versucht mal vor der Belitzwerft zwischen 6-10 meter mit Wattwurm.Auf Pilk oder Jig hatten wir auch keine Dorsche.Daß der Wind auf Ost dreht macht die Sache auch nicht besser.....
Westlich der Fehmarnsundbrücke hatten wir nicht einen Treffer.

Andere Kleinboote haben auch die Stelle gewechselt.

Ich tippe auf die Sagasbank, 40gr Pilk mit Heringsvorfach.

Oder die Untiefentonne vor Dahme, das ist wenigstens viel Hering.Tiefe zwischen 8 und 10 Meter.

Viel Glück#6#6#6

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Borussenpower (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Hallo,

aufgrund des frischen Windes aus südost waren wir gestern westlich der Sundbrücke auf 7 Meter. Wir haben 11 Schollen und einen Dorsch gefangen. Auf der Ostseite ging bei dem Wind nicht viel. Die Rückfahrt nach Burgstaaken war dann doch mühsam, bei dem Wellengang. Heute werden wir wohl eine Pause einlegen müssen. Ab Freitag sieht der Wetterbericht dann aber wieder gut aus. Dann will ich es im Bereich Staberhuk noch mal versuchen.

Bernd


----------



## Nordlicht (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Heute lag sogar ein Angelkutter direkt vor der Beelitz-Werft (Südwind) und Thomas suchte westlich der Brücke mit der Silverland nach Fisch.

@ Bernd
Ich hoffe das es dann mal mit dem #h klappt.
Werde wohl meinen Sohn (8 Jahre) mitnehmen und sehen wie lange er durchhält.
Erst peile ich st´huk an und werde dann am späten Vormittag Flügge-Sand anpeilen.


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Heute lag sogar ein Angelkutter direkt vor der Beelitz-Werft (Südwind) und Thomas suchte westlich der Brücke mit der Silverland nach Fisch.
> 
> @ Bernd
> Ich hoffe das es dann mal mit dem #h klappt.
> ...



Aha, so so
Noch zwei Tage, dann ist Abfahrt. Wird auch Zeit. Freu Freu|wavey:


----------



## Lindi (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



DRILLINGSHASE schrieb:


> Aha, so so
> Noch zwei Tage, dann ist Abfahrt. Wird auch Zeit. Freu Freu|wavey:


 
Moin,
scheinst ja gutes Wetter zu kriegen #6,fisch aber nicht
alles leer.Will nächstes Jahr auch noch was fangen.

#hVolker


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

kann ich nicht versprechen, dass du dann noch fisch fängst. weil ich meine dame mitnehme und sie einfach mehr glück hat und ich nur das boot fahre:g


----------



## Borussenpower (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Heute lag sogar ein Angelkutter direkt vor der Beelitz-Werft (Südwind) und Thomas suchte westlich der Brücke mit der Silverland nach Fisch.
> 
> @ Bernd
> Ich hoffe das es dann mal mit dem #h klappt.
> ...


 
Andy,

dann bestell mal den Wind ab, dann klappt das auch mit dem#a. Ich denke Freitag und Samstag müßte es wieder gehen.

Bernd


----------



## Nordlicht (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Borussenpower schrieb:


> Andy,
> dann bestell mal den Wind ab, dann klappt das auch mit dem#a. Ich denke Freitag und Samstag müßte es wieder gehen.
> Bernd




Samstag (wenn mal ein tag kein Wind ist) ist mein Urlaub zu Ende :v

War gestern am Hafen und bin um dein Boot geschlichen....wirklich schönes Teil #6


----------



## Lindi (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



DRILLINGSHASE schrieb:


> kann ich nicht versprechen, dass du dann noch fisch fängst. weil ich meine dame mitnehme und sie einfach mehr glück hat und ich nur das boot fahre:g


 Moin,na dann mal Petri Heil,#6meine Frau fängt auch  immer mehr als ich.

Gruß aus Uelzen
Volker |wavey:


----------



## gpsjunkie (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Lindi schrieb:


> Moin,na dann mal Petri Heil,#6meine Frau fängt auch  immer mehr als ich.
> 
> Gruß aus Uelzen
> Volker |wavey:



Moin, meine fährt leider gar nicht mit. Sie wird schon in der Badewanne seekrank wenn etwas Wellen sind.:c:c:c#q#q#q


----------



## Lindi (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Moin, meine fährt leider gar nicht mit. Sie wird schon in der Badewanne seekrank wenn etwas Wellen sind.:c:c:c#q#q#q


 Moin,#h
meine Frau fährt auch nicht so oft mit ,nur dann wenn ich kein anderes Opfer(Mitfahrer) gefunden habe.Aber wenn Sie 
mitkommt,dann bin ich meist voll beschäftigt mit hakenlösen,abschlagen oder zurücksetzen usw.Komme dann
kaum zum Angeln.Macht aber auch immer Spass. 

Gruß Volker


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

So, bald gehts los:q:q:q
09.00 Uhr Gericht, 10.00 Uhr bis 14.00 Uhr Büro und dann Klamotten ins Auto und 1.400km auf die Piste:c|rolleyes
Samstag das Boot startklar machen, am Abend Kaffee bei Nordlicht und Sonntag(wenns Wetter passt) auf den Teich.
Wenn das Wetter nicht passt, werde ich am Boot und Trailer bauen.
Gibts ja immer was zum basteln.:g


----------



## Nordlicht (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

@ Hase 
Gute Fahrt und bis gleich 
Lass uns mal den Sonntag im Sund mit Wattis verbringen...

@ all

Heute krebselten die Angelkutter wieder direkt vor der Beelitz-Werft und unter der Brücke bis Strukamp rum.


----------



## djoerni (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

geht im sund denn im moment was, oder ist das verzweifelung wegen des wetters/windes?


----------



## Fliegenfischer95 (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

War von euch mal einer in marienen leuchte am stein strand ? würd mich interessieren was ihr gezogen habt ;D


----------



## Reisender (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

@Drillingshase


Viel spaß und fettes Petri ....mögen die 70er und 80er mit dir sein !!#h


----------



## Nordlicht (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



djoerni schrieb:


> geht im sund denn im moment was, oder ist das verzweifelung wegen des wetters/windes?




Sooo mächtig ist der Wind ja nicht das selbst die Kutter sich im Sund verkümeln müssten


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Reisender schrieb:


> @Drillingshase
> Viel spaß und fettes Petri ....mögen die 70er und 80er mit dir sein !!#h



Erster Tag:

Gute Fische aber mühselig;+


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

petri bei uns auch aber das angeln ist doch das schöne daran


----------



## Borussenpower (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



DRILLINGSHASE schrieb:


> Erster Tag:
> 
> Gute Fische aber mühselig;+


 
Die sehen ja gut aus. Ich war bis gestern auch auf der Insel und habe nur recht kleine/maßige Dorsche gefangen. Warst du mit Nordlicht unter der Brücke? Das hatte er mir zumindest angekündigt. Gestern haben wir im Bereich Staberhuk Heringe gefangen. Dort haben wir auch 10 maßige Dorsche (die anderen zähle ich nicht) gefangen.
Für die Woche noch "viel Petri".

Gruß Bernd


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

@Borussenpower
An der Brücke war ich, aber vielleicht ne Stunde. Nordlicht ist da in der Nähe geblieben und hat auch einige gefangen. Kam dann aber aus Richtung GroBro gegen 13.00 wieder zur Ansteuerung-aber nicht zum fischen:g
Ich bin dann gleich am Vormittag wieder zur Ansteuerung und da habe ich dann mit meinen zwei Damen den Tag bis 14 Uhr verbracht.
Morgen gehts weiter. Mal sehen, wie sich der Wind so entwickelt. Slippe vielleicht in Klausdorf und klapper die Ostküste ab. Genaues weiß ich erst morgen.
Habe deine Berichte gelesen. #6


----------



## Borussenpower (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Dann wünsche ich dir noch viel Erfolg. Laß noch Fisch fürs nächste Jahr über. Ich habe gerade mit meiner Frau entschieden, im nächsten Jahr Anfang Mai wieder anzugreifen.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Jo, das mache ich:g
Bin Ostern, Pfingsten August und im Oktober auf der Insel. Muss sein:vik:


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Mein kleinster Fang und mein größter Fang von HEUTE!


----------



## aal-matti (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Hi Drillingshase
mir bleib wirklich nur zusagen, deine Frau und Du habt super Dorschi´s ans Land geholt. Ein dickes Petri von mir.#6
Euch weiterhin einen schönen Urlaub. #h


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



aal-matti schrieb:


> Hi Drillingshase
> mir bleib wirklich nur zusagen, deine Frau und Du habt super Dorschi´s ans Land geholt. Ein dickes Petri von mir.#6
> Euch weiterhin einen schönen Urlaub. #h



Danke dir Letzte Woche Insel in diesem Jahr, ich könnte jetzt schon wieder heulen:c:c:c:c


----------



## aal-matti (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



DRILLINGSHASE schrieb:


> Danke dir Letzte Woche Insel in diesem Jahr, ich könnte jetzt schon wieder heulen:c:c:c:c



Ja, ja solche Woche ist immer schnell wieder vorbei. Ich werde bestimmt in diesem Jahr noch mal auf die Insel fahren, um meine neuen Schleppköder aus zuprobieren. Es ist von mir ja auch nicht ganz so weit.


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

So, dritter Tag auf der Insel. Läuft alles BESTENS!!

13 zu 10 ist der Tag für mich als Sieger zu Ende gegangen.#6
Sonst gewinnt immer meine Häsin

Bilder von HEUTE!


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Ach so, hier noch unsere Kisten.

Die ERSTSE  ist MEINE#6
Die ZWEITE von der Häsin


----------



## Lindi (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



DRILLINGSHASE schrieb:


> Ach so, hier nboch unsere Kisten.
> 
> Die ERSTSE ist MEINE#6
> Die ZWEITE von der Häsin


 
Moin,|schild-g
super Fänge,wer so eine weite Anfahrt hat,der muß einfach
Glück mit dem Wetter haben.Weiter so.
Dickes Petri auch von mir.#h

Gruß aus Uelzen
Volker


----------



## gpsjunkie (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Moin Hase...... super fänge habt Ihr da gemacht. Hach,,,,,,,,, wenn mir das nur nicht so bekannt vorkäme. Besonders die Bilder in Post 602. Lass bitte noch welche für mich Ostern drin. Ich bin erst dann wieder mit Boot oben. Ohne Boot 3 Tage noch im November in Grobro.


----------



## Reisender (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



DRILLINGSHASE schrieb:


> So, dritter Tag auf der Insel. Läuft alles BESTENS!!
> 
> 13 zu 10 ist der Tag für mich als Sieger zu Ende gegangen.#6
> Sonst gewinnt immer meine Häsin
> ...



Bestimmt hast du ihr eine Hand auf dem Rücken gebunden !!  #h

Petri zu eueren fängen Hase.....


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

So, vierter Tag vorbei:c:c:c:c:c
Heute, bei 0 Wind mal an die Westküste und auf Platte|rolleyes
(auf Wunsch einer einzelnen Dame)

Bin schon lange zurück, denn es waren genug Platte (24)


----------



## Nordlicht (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

und immer wenn Hase genug gefangen hat und nur noch einem zum quatschen sucht fährt er mit mir....siehe hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=36194&page=101


@ Hase
Ich schreibe es lieber als erster...
Bis später #g


----------



## HD4ever (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

boh ... klasse pic's und Fänge !!! #6
inwischen hört man ja wieder von richtig gute Dorschfängen 
wird Zeit bei mir |uhoh:


----------



## Reisender (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> und immer wenn Hase genug gefangen hat und nur noch einem zum quatschen sucht fährt er mit mir....siehe hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=36194&page=101
> 
> 
> @ Hase
> ...



Hat Hase dich wieder mit allen Mitteln vom Angeln abgehalten ??
So das du nur einen Dorschi fischen konntest ...:q:q:q:q
Hase Hase, du schlimmer Finger ..|supergri|supergri

Petri zu eueren Dorschen !!


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> und immer wenn Hase genug gefangen hat und nur noch einem zum quatschen sucht fährt er mit mir....siehe hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=36194&page=101
> 
> 
> @ Hase
> ...




Ich werde mich dazu nicht äußern:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:

Habe es versprochen:g

*Sonstiges: *Nordlicht hat ein schönes Boot


----------



## Nordlicht (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



DRILLINGSHASE schrieb:


> Ich werde mich dazu nicht äußern:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:
> Habe es versprochen:g
> *Sonstiges: *Nordlicht hat ein schönes Boot



Jo, hab ich.
Aber im nächsten Jahr fahre ich dann trotzdem mit dir....will auch mal mehr wie einen fangen |uhoh:
Ausserdem bist du mal dran mit Bordservice (Brötchen und Kaffee).


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Jo, hab ich.
> Aber im nächsten Jahr fahre ich dann trotzdem mit dir....will auch mal mehr wie einen fangen |uhoh:
> Ausserdem bist du mal dran mit Bordservice (Brötchen und Kaffee).



Abgemacht. Gast ist König - das bedeutet, du fängst Fische. Ich werde dann erst garkeine Angel in die Hand nehmen#d


----------



## Schütti (5. November 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Tach Jungens,

na, da gab´s ja einiges zu berichten in der letzten Zeit....|bigeyes

@Drillingshase
Da hast du ja mal wieder einen erfolgreichen Urlaub verbracht...herzlichen Glückwunsch #6
Besten Dank für die Foto´s.

@Borussenpower
Anfang Mai 2010 hört sich gut an, da bin ich auch wieder oben. 4 Tage nur zum Angeln. Und dann geht´s wieder in den Sommerferien hin |rolleyes.

@Nordlicht |wavey:
Ganz schönes Angeberbild...aber was sein muss, muss sein....


----------



## guifri (5. November 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Ist am Wochenende wer da?

Ich werde wahrscheinlich Samstag mal nach GroBro hochkommen, gucken, ob mein Boot noch da ist, ob Batterie noch geht etc.

Wenn ich´s ans laufen kriege, will ich natürlich ein Ründchen drehen.

Will mein Boot jetzt abgeben. Wenn jemand Interesse hat an einem Halbkajüt-Boot in schlechtem Zustand aber mit ausgezeichnetem Honda-90-PS Außenborder kann mich gerne mal PMen.


----------



## Hausmarke (5. November 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Moin,
ich bin von freitag abend bis sonntag oben... hoffe der wind spielt mit


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. November 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Tach,

ich will am Samstag von Grobro raus, mal gucken wie der Wind so mitspielt... Die Wetterberichte sind noch recht unterschiedlich was den Wind anbelangt |kopfkrat. Evtl. sieht man sich ja- wenn möglich liege ich auf der Sagasbank.


----------



## chrisdive (9. November 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

moin, moin

wir sind sonntag für 4std. zum butt-angeln auf der insel gewesen.

wetter hat gepasst, fisch ist auch mehr als genug in der ostsee nur hatten wir richtig viel probleme mit dem boot gehabt...als wir es abholen wollten war es zugeparkt, dann haben wir beim slpien auf dem rutschigen holz den leeren trailer nicht mehr raus bekommen und wussten nicht wie wir es mit boot schaffen sollten und als uns zum schluss einpaar andere boots angler geholfen haben und wir endlich nach hause konnten, ist uns auf der rüchfahrt auch noch die winde kaputt gegagen #q

alles in allem ein stressiger tag auf der insel, der aber doch noch mit ausreichend fisch belohnt wurde...


gruß krys


----------



## HD4ever (9. November 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Glückwunsch zu der schönen Strecke ! #6


----------



## Zacharias Zander (9. November 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Petri zu den Flachmännern!!!


----------



## Dieter1944 (16. November 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Die Sterne gefallen echt!!!!|wavey:|wavey:



Gruß Dieter


----------



## Nordlicht (17. November 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

War gestern mit Torben (von Baltic Kölln Burgstaaken) von 8.30-12.00 Uhr zum Mefo-jagen in Staberhuk.
Erst waren wir ne Zeitlang am Riff links, dann den Strand bis zum Riff rechts abgefischt und dann schließlich noch am Riff rechts ne Zeiltlang gediggelt....alles ohne einen Zupper.
Torben fischte mit Sbiro/Fliege und ich mit nem Salty.
Am Tag vorher konnten noch div. Mefos dort gefangen werden.

Morgen gehts bei Süden-Wind irgendwo an die Nordküste |wavey:


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (17. November 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



chrisdive schrieb:


> moin, moin
> 
> wir sind sonntag für 4std. zum butt-angeln auf der insel gewesen.
> 
> ...


 
Wir waren Sonntag auch ein wenig draussen 
hat auch ganz gut geklappt ...

hier mal zwei bilder...

und mit der pose macht das richtig fun


----------



## HD4ever (17. November 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

boh ....
das ist bestimmt ne geniale Sache mit Posenangeln auf Plattfische |bla: ....
glaube ich das das richtig fun macht - muß ich uuunbedingt auch mal probieren :m


----------



## Coasthunter (17. November 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Mönsch Strandperle, da hast Du ja richtig abgeräumt. Lohnt es sich, für mich und Pitus überhaupt noch, los zu fahren?:q

Dickes Petri. #6 Wart ihr an unserem altem Platz?


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (17. November 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Mönsch Strandperle, da hast Du ja richtig abgeräumt. Lohnt es sich, für mich und Pitus überhaupt noch, los zu fahren?:q
> 
> Dickes Petri. #6 Wart ihr an unserem altem Platz?


 
Nee, nich ganz, waren sehr flach, zwischen 4,5 und 5,5 m...

die meisten fische kamen auf pose, vor allem die großen.
die größte hatte fast 2kg !!!!


das war geil

200 wattis waren in ca 8 std weg, ca 30 fische zurückgesetzt und bestimmt nochmal 30 verloren!!!
waren fische dabei die richtig schnur genommen haben 


grüße

Mirco


----------



## Coasthunter (17. November 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Wenn ich das so lese, kann ich es ja mal wieder kaum abwarten................:vik:

PS: Weißt Du jetzt schon was genaues, wegen dem 16.01.???????


----------



## sunny (17. November 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Guck mal in den deinen Trööt 'An die Crew', dann weisste bescheid .


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (17. November 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

R ü ü ü ü s c h t ü ü s c h ! ! !


----------



## aal-matti (17. November 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

WOW Bootsangler, da hast du ja einpaar schöne Scheiben erwischt.Und das noch mit der Pose, geil..... #6

Ich muß mal sehen, Vielleicht fahre ich Donnerstag oder Freitag an meine Lieblingsstelle.Ich hab noch so viele Watti´s eingefroren. Wenn das nichts wird, werde ich mal mein neues Baitgun ausprobieren und Boilie´s zaubern. :vik:


----------



## HD4ever (17. November 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

was nimmst du denn da so für Laufposen ?
muß ich mir ja mal welche in meine Angelkiste aufm Boot legen :m


----------



## gpsjunkie (17. November 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Gelesen hatte ich das auch mal in der R&R. Probiert habe ich das auch schon mal. Habe aber nix mit gefangen. Ich hatte Laufposen mit 25 gr von Ironclaw(Seite 40/41 Linkeseite Model DBFloater). Die antenne ist super zu erkennen. Ich denke das aber alle Posen mit langer Antenne und tiefliegenden Körper funktionieren.

@Mirco.... klasse Ergebniss. Vor allen dingen die Platte mit 2kg.#6


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (18. November 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



HD4ever schrieb:


> was nimmst du denn da so für Laufposen ?
> muß ich mir ja mal welche in meine Angelkiste aufm Boot legen :m


 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=122088&d=1258475513

und falls das nicht klappt kommt hier nochmal n bild mit pose und doublette


----------



## Nordlicht (18. November 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

@ Boot angler

Glückwunsch #6
Täuscht das auf dem Bild oder habt ihr überwiegend Platen/Klieschen gefangen ??


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (18. November 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> @ Boot angler
> 
> Glückwunsch #6
> Täuscht das auf dem Bild oder habt ihr überwiegend Platen/Klieschen gefangen ??


 
Ne, waren zwar viel klieschen aber auch viele "echte" schollen dabei, einige Graubutts (Strufbutt) und ein zwei Goldbutt´s (soweit wir unseren Augen noch trauen konnten...)

also´"gemischte PLATTE" :q


----------



## Hamburgspook (18. November 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Moin Boot angler

Dickes Petri !!!
ich habe noch nie mit Pose auf Platte geangelt.
Würde ich aber gerne mal ausprobieren. Kannst Du bitte mal die Montage beschreiben ? Laufpose ? usw.

Danke & viele Grüße
Spook


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (18. November 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



hamburgspook schrieb:


> moin boot angler
> 
> dickes petri !!!
> Ich habe noch nie mit pose auf platte geangelt.
> ...


 
sie haben post !


----------



## HD4ever (18. November 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

ich will auch Post |wavey: :q


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (18. November 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Heul nicht Jörch, hassu schon...:m


----------



## Kleiner Dorsch (18. November 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Ich auch,bin Neugierig?:q:q:q


----------



## aal-matti (18. November 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

will ich auch Post? Nöö, ich warte bis Rügen ab.:vik:


----------



## HD4ever (20. November 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Ne, waren zwar viel klieschen aber auch viele "echte" schollen dabei, einige Graubutts (Strufbutt) und ein zwei Goldbutt´s (soweit wir unseren Augen noch trauen konnten...)



nun verwirrst du ne Plattfischunkundigen aber #c
mußte das ja mal bei Wikipedia nachsehen
Schollen = Goldbutt
Flunder = Graubutt ???


----------



## Nordlicht (20. November 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



HD4ever schrieb:


> nun verwirrst du ne Plattfischunkundigen aber #c
> mußte das ja mal bei Wikipedia nachsehen
> Schollen = Goldbutt
> Flunder = Graubutt ???



Flunder - Graubutt - Struvbutt - Schrubber alles eine W....e


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. November 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Flunder - Graubutt - Struvbutt - Schrubber alles eine W....e


 
Jupp, das handhabe ich genauso- alles Plattfisch, alles in eine Kiste...:m.


----------



## Nordlicht (20. November 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Jupp, das handhabe ich genauso- alles Plattfisch, alles in eine Kiste...:m.



Ich glaube da hast du mich falsch verstanden.
Flunder, Graubutt, Struvbutt, Schrubber ist alles der selbe Fisch.
Scholle ist gleich Goldbutt (glatt und leuchtende Punkte).
Plate /Kliesche ist dünn, schuppig, und fast durchsichtig.
Aber in eine Kiste kommen sie trotzdem alle zusammen :m


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (20. November 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Ich glaube da hast du mich falsch verstanden.
> Flunder, Graubutt, Struvbutt, Schrubber ist alles der selbe Fisch.
> Scholle ist gleich Goldbutt (glatt und leuchtende Punkte).
> Plate /Kliesche ist dünn, schuppig, und fast durchsichtig.
> Aber in eine Kiste kommen sie trotzdem alle zusammen :m


 
Halt ne gemischte Platte Platte...


----------



## Skipper47 (20. November 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Ich glaube da hast du mich falsch verstanden.
> Flunder, Graubutt, Struvbutt, Schrubber ist alles der selbe Fisch.
> Scholle ist gleich Goldbutt (glatt und leuchtende Punkte).
> Plate /Kliesche ist dünn, schuppig, und fast durchsichtig.
> Aber in eine Kiste kommen sie trotzdem alle zusammen :m


 
Wozu gehört denn der Glattbutt, hatte mal einen bei den Tagesfischern gekauft der war sehr lecker und gross. Die Farbe war einfarbig braun.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. November 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Ich glaube da hast du mich falsch verstanden.
> Flunder, Graubutt, Struvbutt, Schrubber ist alles der selbe Fisch.
> Scholle ist gleich Goldbutt (glatt und leuchtende Punkte).
> Plate /Kliesche ist dünn, schuppig, und fast durchsichtig.
> Aber in eine Kiste kommen sie trotzdem alle zusammen :m


Ne, hab das schon richtig verstanden, allerdings wollte ich damit sagen, dass mir die Bezeichnung wurscht ist- hauptsache Plattfisch! Plattes Land, platte Sprache, platte Fische- so ist der Norden halt :q


----------



## Nordlicht (20. November 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ne, hab das schon richtig verstanden, allerdings wollte ich damit sagen, dass mir die Bezeichnung wurscht ist- hauptsache Plattfisch! Plattes Land, platte Sprache, platte Fische- so ist der Norden halt :q



@ Fisherbandit
Ok...habe wir das auch geklärt #6

@ Skipper47

Der Glattbutt ist eine von drei Arten der Gattung Scophthalmus innerhalb der Steinbutte (Scophthalmidae).


----------



## HD4ever (21. November 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> alles Plattfisch, .



das ist doch sehr verständlich ! #6 :m


----------



## Lindi (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Hallo,
nichts mehr los hier ?#d
Ich wünsche allen Fehmarn Anglern#:
*FROHE WEIHNACHTEN*

Volker


----------



## Dieter1944 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Wir kommen im Juni auf jeden Fall wieder,

So






oder so







:q:vik:

Allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest, Dieter


----------



## Borussenpower (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Allen Fehmarn-Fans ein frohes Rest-Fest und einen guten Rutsch in die nächste Angelsaison

Bernd  #6


----------



## Schütti (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Hallo Dieter,

den Foto´s nach zu urteilen war´s ziemlich nass da oben.
Gut das du den ganzen Schnee nicht mitbekommen hast der momentan auf der Insel ist....#t


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Ich denke auch das das da oben kein Spass mehr war...
Wenn jemand Fotos hat, würd mich mal Interessieren...

Grüße aus dem Überschwemmten Lübeck

Mirco


----------



## FehmarnAngler (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

War hier eigendlich mal einer auf der Insel angeln bei dem Sauwetter?
Eigendlich hatte ich vor in den Ferien möglichst oft loszugehen, aber wegen dem Wetter hatte ich einfach zu viel Schiss....
Und hören tuhe ich in den Läden hier auch nichts richtiges.

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Dieter1944 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Fehmarn ist ja wettermäßig in allen Programmen zu sehen gewesen.

Dieses Bild entstand gestern Mittag auf der Landstraße von Grömitz/Ostsee zur A 1







Heute herrschte in Hamburg Glatteis und zwar so, wie ich alter Sack schon viele Jahre nicht mehr erlebt habe.

Winke winke und Gruß Dieter


----------



## Nordlicht (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Jetzt ist alles wieder (fast) gut :q


----------



## Dieter1944 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

**Lach** Supi, wo ist das du Fehmarnsundbrückenhochkubler?

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Nordlicht (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Bild 1 in Vitzdorf und Bild 2 Neue Tiefe Richtung Südstrand


----------



## MINIBUBI (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Moin Moin
Ich war Heute auch auf Fehmarn.
Von Burg nach Meeschendorf-Marinleuchte-Westerma-Petersdorf-Burg
Gruß Norbert


----------



## MINIBUBI (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Da sind noch mehr Bilder


----------



## MINIBUBI (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Ich muß nur noch die Reinvolge richtig machen

Marienleuchte -Presen
am Strand Seesterne ohne Ende


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

und wenn ich die bilder seh, denk ich daran, wie oft ich nachts mit freunden noch in kurzen klamotten (scheiß mücken) draußen sitze und feier...

unglaublich |uhoh:


----------



## MINIBUBI (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Ich habe noch einige Bilder aber dann ist der Trööt Voll
Aber mann kann sagen Fehmarn im Winter ist auch ohne Angeln zu Empfehlen
Norbert


----------



## Dieter1944 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*







Gruß Dieter


----------



## Lindi (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Moin ,|wavey:
habe mir eben mal die mittfristige Wettervorhersage für den Raum Fehmarn angesehen.Es soll langsam etwas wärmer werden !!!! 
Ostern bin ich am Start .:z Die Tage sind gezählt !!!
Dann ist das Eis hoffendlich weg ,ich kann die Zeit garnicht mehr abwarten endlich mal wieder mit den Boot
zu fahren und ein paar Fische zu fangen. #a
Gruß 
Volker


----------



## gpsjunkie (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Hallo Volker, auch wir sind Ostern wieder auf der Insel. Evtl mal ne Ausfahrt zu zweit? Evtl auch zwei Boote. Macht doch auch lülle.


----------



## Lindi (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Jau Jochen ,hört sich gut an.Mit zwei Booten macht es bestimmt spass.
Staberhuk wir kommen !!! (ist ja im letztem Jahr dem Wind zum Opfer gefallen ).

Gruß Volker


----------



## gpsjunkie (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Moin Volker, wir kommen am Karfreitag, fahren aber leider schon am Mittwoch wieder. Aber die eine oder andere Ausfahrt werden wir schon hinbekommen. Und bei Staberhuk war ich noch nie. Würde mich drauf freuen.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Na hoffentlich ist das Eis bis dahin weg. 
Denn bisher (zumindest am Samstag) war bei Staberhuk alles Kilometerweit dicht mit Eis, und von heute auf morgen ist der Kram nicht weg. :c

Ich war seit Anfang Dezember nicht mehr angeln, dazu war das Wetter zu unmenschlich. #d


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## gpsjunkie (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Hallo Namensvetter, mit dem Eis bin ich zuversichtlich. Ich war heute in Duisburg, da hatten wir 12 Grad...... LT BSH hat die Ostsee 0 Grad. Das wird schon.


----------



## Nordlicht (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Das Eis ist zumindest vor Staberhuk wieder so weit weg, dass die Fischer es gestern wieder mit Netzen zupflastern konnten


----------



## HD4ever (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

hatte gehofft jetzt am WE mal los zu kommen mit dem Boot, aber befürchte das wird wohl noch nix ... |uhoh:


----------



## Nordlicht (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

@ HD
dein altes Avatar mit dem Boot sah besser aus


----------



## Palerado (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Wir sind Ende März zum Brandungsangeln bei Euch auf der Insel.
Ich hoffe doch mal schwerstens dass man dann eisfreies Wasser erreicht 

Aber wenn die Fischer schon weider Netze stellen ist doch alles super.


----------



## Lindi (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Das Eis ist zumindest vor Staberhuk wieder so weit weg, dass die Fischer es gestern wieder mit Netzen zupflastern konnten


 

Moin Nordlicht,
wenn die Fischer dort ihre Netze aufstellen,dann muß da ja auch Fisch sein.Das lässt hoffen.#6

Gruß
Volker


----------



## Hausmarke (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Moin,
sind am 12.13.und 14.3.auf Fehmarn Katharinenhof vielleicht sieht man sich mal.....


----------



## Hausmarke (18. März 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

morgen gehts wieder auf die insel...


----------



## Dieter1944 (18. März 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Dann komm man den Strandaufschiebern nicht in die Quere#6
Sah ich heute im Fernsehen, wie sie verzweifelt versuchen, wieder Sand nach oben und die Steinchen nach unten zu schieben. Außerdem wurden Eisflächen auf dem Stand aufgebrochen, damit es besser weg taut.
War aber augenscheinlich am Südstrand.

Petri Heil

Dieter


----------



## Hausmarke (19. März 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

AHA...:q ich hoffe das wetter spielt wenigstens etwas mit.


----------



## gpsjunkie (19. März 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

seufz.........zwei Wochen noch bis zur Insel.... Ich hoffe ich überstehe das....


----------



## aal-jäger (22. März 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Hy, ich und 3 weitere Angler waren vom 17.-21.03 auf der Insel! Waren alle tage mit dem Boot draussen ( Ost-Küste )! Aber nix! 4 Angler und 2 Dorsche! :-(


----------



## Hausmarke (22. März 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

wir hatten da mehr glück.vom strand 8 platten und samstag vom boot zu zweit 17 dorsche von 45 - 72 cm.hat spaß gemacht.

gruß hausmarke


----------



## gpsjunkie (22. März 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Hausmarke schrieb:


> wir hatten da mehr glück.vom strand 8 platten und samstag vom boot zu zweit 17 dorsche von 45 - 72 cm.hat spaß gemacht.
> 
> gruß hausmarke



Das lässt doch hoffen. Bin mal gespannt was Ostern da geht.


----------



## aal-jäger (23. März 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

@GPSJunkie

Hy, ich und 2 andere Angler fahren noch mal nach Fehmarn! Vom 02-04.04! 
Wir pennen wieder bei Lunau! 
Und Du, oder ihr? Vieleicht sieht man sich ja da!#h


----------



## aal-jäger (23. März 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Hausmarke schrieb:


> wir hatten da mehr glück.vom strand 8 platten und samstag vom boot zu zweit 17 dorsche von 45 - 72 cm.hat spaß gemacht.
> 
> gruß hausmarke


 
Hy, und wie habt ihr sie Dorsche gefangen! 
Gummihund? #c
Ich selber hatte nicht einen! 
Ich frage mich, was ich anders gemacht habe als du!
Ich habe es mit Gummihund, kleine Pilker, Twister und und und..............aber nichts!#q
Gib mir mal einpaar Tips!


----------



## gpsjunkie (23. März 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Moin aal-jäger, wir sind in Klausdorf. Kommen Karfreitag und fahren am Mittwoch wieder zurück.

Zum Thema fangen: Mir ist es auch schon passiert das ich 14 Dorsche hatte und die anderen die am Filetplatz standen waren mit 5 Mann und 2 Boote los und die hatten eine Platte.......|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## aal-jäger (23. März 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Hmmm....dann sehen wir uns auf jedenfall! 
Sage mal, kannst du mir evtl. die GPS Daten vom wrack geben?
Es würde schon reichen, wenn du mir den namen von dem Wrack nennen könntest! 
Das würde dann schon fast reichen.
Ich war ja schon letzte woch da, und die haben die Bojen vom Wrack entfernt! Und ich kann meine Karte mit den Daten nicht mehr finden!
Wäre nett! 
Meine email: i.kielgas@gmx.de
MFG


----------



## gpsjunkie (23. März 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

@aal-jäger, mich meinste aber nicht, oder?


----------



## aal-jäger (23. März 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> @aal-jäger, mich meinste aber nicht, oder?


 
 Doch, ich meinte dich! 


Aber vieleicht weiss die daten auch jemand anders!!
Hmmm... Also wenn sie jemand weiss, könnte der jenige mir die Daten vom Wrack vor Katharinendorf Geben!


----------



## gpsjunkie (23. März 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Ich bin nur überrascht, weil ich kein Wrack vor Katharinendorf kenne. Sorry


----------



## Hausmarke (27. März 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



aal-jäger schrieb:


> Hy, und wie habt ihr sie Dorsche gefangen!
> Gummihund? #c
> Ich selber hatte nicht einen!
> Ich frage mich, was ich anders gemacht habe als du!
> ...



Moin,
Du hast von der köderwahl defenitiv nichts falsch gemacht.Wir haben auch nur mit Pilker und Gummi gefischt.Sieben Dorsche gingen allerdings auf Wobbler in ca. 8m tiefe, davon der grösste mit knapp 4,3kg.Unser Vorteil ist wohl, das wir das Gebiet schon seit jahren beangeln und unsere Hotspots ganz gut kennen.Natürlich haben wir nicht immer an den Stellen soviel Erfolg, wie am Wochenende.

Gruß Hausmarke


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (28. März 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Morgen!

Kann man in Burg da gegenüber von Olderog noch seinen Fischereischein verlängern lassen? Brauch für 2010 noch ne Marke und hab keine Lust hier ins Rathaus zu gehen (wo ich hier an der Elbe doch eh nie angel).

Gruß Marcel


----------



## Team Dorschjäger (28. März 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Ja bei der netten Dame beim Bürgerbüro kann man seinen Schein verlängern lassen.


----------



## MINIBUBI (29. März 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Moin Moin
Ich war Sonntag auf Fehmarn.
Was isr den da los?
Ab Heiligenhafen Richtung Brücke Tote Schwäne auf der Insel von weiten schon zu sehen überall tote Schwäne!!!!!
am SÜdstrand  Richtung Meeschendorf hat sich der Strand stark Verbreitert. 
Nun buddeln sie die Steine mit Sand unter.
irgendwie alles sehr unschön.
Über Ostern will ich die Brandung auch wieder unsicher machen!
MINIBUBI


----------



## Reisender (29. März 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

@MINIBUBI

Ich war Januar und auch noch anfang März auf Fehmarn.....dieser Winter hatte es in sich, ich habe auch überall Tote Wasservögel gesehen am Strand und auf den Wiesen !!

So ist die Natur nun mal, denn einen freuds dem anderen war es der Tot !!


----------



## Nordlicht (30. März 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Ich war Sonntag auf Fehmarn.
> Was isr den da los?
> Ab Heiligenhafen Richtung Brücke Tote Schwäne auf der Insel von weiten schon zu sehen überall tote Schwäne!!!!!
> ...



Nachrichten verfolgt ?
Wir hatten hier heftigen Schnee und die Tiere nichts zu fressen, da bleibt schon mal was auf der Strecke


----------



## MINIBUBI (30. März 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Nachrichten verfolgt ?
> Wir hatten hier heftigen Schnee und die Tiere nichts zu fressen, da bleibt schon mal was auf der Strecke


 
Moin Moin
Ich war am 2.1 Auf Fehmarn
dann noch ende Januar und mitte Februar.
Ich hatte doch Bilder ins AB gestellt!#h
Da noch nicht viel übers Angeln zu Berichten gibt wollte ich eigendlich nur über die Strand neubildung was wissen.
Irgendwie muß ich den Sturm nicht mitbekommen haben #c

Andy du hast doch sonst immer ineressante Bilder im AB .
Wann fährst du mit deinen Boot wieder raus?
Gruß Norbert


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Nachrichten verfolgt ?
> Wir hatten hier heftigen Schnee


Ihr hattet doch wohl keinen Schnee auf Fehmarn...? Das bisserl....! Ich fand das war ein durchschnittlicher, typischer norddeutscher Winter . UND JETZT KOMMT DER FRÜHLING-JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Nordlicht (30. März 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Stimmt, du warst ja sogar hier, hatte ich glatt vergessen.
Naja, ich werd ja auch schon 40 dies Jahr  :g


----------



## Hausmarke (1. April 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

heute abend gehts wieder los....#: um 22.00 uhr will ich die erste rute im wasser haben#v und morgen gehts vom boot aus.

allen schöne ostertage #h

gruß hausmarke


----------



## chrisdive (1. April 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Hausmarke schrieb:


> heute abend gehts wieder los....#: um 22.00 uhr will ich die erste rute im wasser haben#v und morgen gehts vom boot aus.
> 
> allen schöne ostertage #h
> 
> gruß hausmarke


 

na dann aber petri und anschliesend posten, bin schon super gepannt was so über ostern raus kommt...montag bin ich dann auch auf der insel. 
es juckt nicht nur unheimlich in den fingern, es brennt förmlich |bigeyes

gruß 
chris


----------



## Hausmarke (4. April 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



chrisdive schrieb:


> na dann aber petri und anschliesend posten, bin schon super gepannt was so über ostern raus kommt...montag bin ich dann auch auf der insel.
> es juckt nicht nur unheimlich in den fingern, es brennt förmlich |bigeyes
> 
> gruß
> chris



moin,
der donnerstag war nicht ganz so erfolgreich wir hatten 3 platten und 5 untermaßige dorsche vom ufer aus.freitag vom boot sah es schon besser aus #6.zu zweit 29 dorsche von 45 - 81 cm.aber es war suchen suchen suchen angesagt...auf den hotspots war nichts zu kriegen es war mehr zufall.wenn ich die fotos bekomme werde ich sie posten

bis denne


----------



## TomHQ (4. April 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Hausmarke schrieb:


> moin,
> ...
> freitag vom boot sah es schon besser aus #6.zu zweit 29 dorsche von 45 - 81 cm.
> ...
> bis denne



Boooh, ist sowas heutzutage noch möglich?
Ist ja heutzutage sehr selten, einen solchen Fangtag zu erleben.
Gratulation!
Wart Ihr im Sund oder im Freiwasser?
Gruß
Tom


----------



## chrisdive (4. April 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

@hausmarke

petri zu den dorschis...das ist mehr als gut im vergleich zu den kuttern aber ist es vom kleinen boot ja sowieso :q

wir werden morgen auf butt fischen, mal sehen was wir raus gepeitscht bekommen|rolleyes

ich bin ja so angelverrückt, das ich vor lauter vorfreude bestimmt kaum schlafen kann |uhoh:

lass dir den legga fisch schmecken und ich schreib dann wie`s gelaufen ist, wenn ich wieder im lande bin

tschöö


----------



## Lindi (5. April 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Moin Moin,#h

war auch am Karfreitag mit dem Kleinboot draussen.
Habe auf höhe K-hof alles abgegrast und in 5 Stunden
nur einen kleinen Dorsch pilken können.
Dann aber kurz vor schluß noch zwei Dorsche von 55 cm
auf Beifänger an der toten  Rute ,die ich einfach Grund gelegt hatte.
Manchmal wollen die Dorsche eben keine Pilker.|kopfkrat

Gruß 
Volker


----------



## gpsjunkie (7. April 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Hach Volker wie recht Du hast...........


----------



## Fischmansfriend (8. April 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

MANCHMAL ist gut ;-)
ich fange eigentlich nur auf Gufi, Beifaenger oder Naturköder, der Pilker hat meistens höchstens eine Lockwirkung, daher fische ich den Pilker mittlerweile wg Haengern nur noch ohne Drilling.




Lindi schrieb:


> Manchmal wollen die Dorsche eben keine Pilker.|kopfkrat


----------



## Nordlicht (8. April 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Lindi schrieb:


> Moin Moin,#h
> war auch am Karfreitag mit dem Kleinboot draussen.
> Habe auf höhe K-hof alles abgegrast und in 5 Stunden
> nur einen kleinen Dorsch pilken können.
> ...



Einen Tag später wurden von Meeschnedorf bis Staberhuk im Schnitt pro Boot, pro Angler bis 20 Dorsche gefangen :g


----------



## Lindi (8. April 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Hach Volker wie recht Du hast...........


 

Moin Jochen,#h
hatte eigendlich damit gerechnet das Du den
Teich leerfischt über Ostern.#a 
Bin auf dem Rückweg noch in Heiligenhafen ran
und Habe mir Jigs in 50 und 70 gr. geholt.

Gruß
Volker


----------



## Lindi (8. April 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Einen Tag später wurden von Meeschnedorf bis Staberhuk im Schnitt pro Boot, pro Angler bis 20 Dorsche gefangen :g


 

Moin Nordlicht,#h
so ist das eben,zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort.#q#q#q

Aber ich bin ja bald wieder da.


Gruß
Volker


----------



## Nordlicht (8. April 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Dann stimmts hoffentlich auch mit Zeit und Ort


----------



## gpsjunkie (8. April 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Du Volker weisste, die Boote mit den 20 stk pro Mann hätte ich gerne gesehen. Die Leute die in Klausdorf auf dem C-Platz waren die ich gesprochen habe hatten ganz was anderes. Ausserdem wäre ich bei der gemeldeten 4 aus Ost gar nicht gefahren. Selbst ein Boot das von dort aus zur Tonne 5 war hat dort nix geholt. Auch auf den Kuttern und anderen Kleinbooten war so gut wie nix. Und die ganzen Dorsche unter 40 habe ich gar nicht gezählt. Mit nehmen konnten wir auch 20 stk aber auf 4 Tagen verteilt. Filet mässig war meine 54 Liter Colemanbox zu 3/4 gefüllt. 

Meine große Tochter hat die meissten gefangen und die grössten. Gönne ich Ihr von ganzen Herzen.


----------



## Nordlicht (9. April 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

@ GPS
ich hab sie gesehen....leider.
Ich wollte den Tag auch raus, musste aber am Boot noch was reparieren.
Abends als ich wieder slippte traf ich sie am Südstrand...war also kein dummes Zeug.


----------



## gpsjunkie (9. April 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Andy, wenn du die gesehen hast, ist das ja OK. Aber kennst das ja Seemannsgarn und so. Aber ich dachte das Du bei den Wettervorhersagen gar nicht fahren würdest. Ich habe auf meiner Kamera (bevor die KAmera am Ostersonntag ne Salzwasserdusche bekommen hat) ein Video das den Wind und die Wellen am Karsamstag zeigt. 

Jetzt habe ich da in Klausdorf echt schlechte Karten wenn die Wellen so auf die Slippe rollen. Aber sei es drum: gut das es noch Dorsche gibt in der Ostsee.


----------



## carphunterNRW (10. April 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Wir waren auch über Ostern auf der Insel,

am Karfreitag sind wir von Grossenbrode aus gestartet und konnten in ca. 6 Stunden 5 Dorsche, davon 4 verwertbare, ergattern. Am Samstag haben wir in Heiligenhafen geslippt, nach 1,5 Stunden aber fischlos abgebrochen. Hatten unsere Mädels dabei und das Wetter war doch recht "ungemütlich".....


----------



## chrisdive (10. April 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

moin männers |wavey:

wir sind ostermontag zum fischen auf der insel gewesen, leider hat uns der wind unsere platten-tour kräftig versaut und wir mussten auf großenbrode und umgebung  
ausweichen
gefangen haben wir auch aber es blieb weit unter unseren erwartungen. 6 personen ca. 12 dorsche und 6 platten zum mitnehmen. 
es sind etliche fische "gezählt haben wir nicht mehr, es war irgendwann einfach zu nervig" zurückgesetzt worden, weil zu klein!!

die palette watti`s und 600gramm seeringler wurden dann am mittwoch erfolgreich vom strand aus verangelt, 3 angler: 21 platten zum mitnehmen und gut die hälfte zurück, weil zu klein. #6 das hat echt spass gemacht und war mehr als eine entschädiegung gegenüber dem s...montags-wind.

viel erfolg weiterhin
mfg, chris


----------



## Nordfriese (12. April 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Wir waren am 10.04. auf Fehmarn mit dem Kleinboot. 
Nordlicht vielen Dank (!!!) für den klasse Tipp mit zwischen Meschendorf und Staberhuk, wir haben dort an der 10 Meter-Linie exzellent gefangen (darunter gottlob auch viele Nemos, die hoffen lassen, dass der Aufwuchs wieder besser wird).
Top-Köder bei Tageslicht waren kleine Gummifische in gedeckten Farben und bei später Abenddämmerung japanrote Pilker!

Petri

Der Nordfriese


----------



## scripophix (12. April 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Unsere Oster-Kuttertour mit der Baltic II ist very fine gelaufen.

Plattengreifen vor Puttgarden, Dorsche vor Grossenbrode/Ostermade.

Mitgenommen: 127 Platte + 49 Dorsche.


----------



## mrgrinton (17. April 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

_Na herzlichen Glückwunsch, so darf das aussehen.
Wir wollen nächstes WE Nach Fehmarn mit dem Kleinboot. Kann jemand sagen ob, und event. wo was geht.
Vielen Dank und Gruß Andreas
_


----------



## Nordlicht (17. April 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Rund um Staberhuk findest du gute Dorsche von 4-18 Metern.


----------



## Skizzza (17. April 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

na so große dorsche hab ich ja noch NIE gesehn


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (17. April 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Skizzza schrieb:


> na so große dorsche hab ich ja noch NIE gesehn


 So sind die Insulaner... immer übertreiben sie


----------



## barnidog (17. April 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Was für Angelgeschir bräuchte ich den für die 8-14 Meter Dorsche?


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (18. April 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



barnidog schrieb:


> Was für Angelgeschir bräuchte ich den für die 8-14 Meter Dorsche?



Einen Walfangtrawler inklusive Harpunen mit Explodierendem Kopf 

Viel interessanter ist doch die Frage, wie bei solchen Fischen das Filetiermesser aussieht #t


----------



## Stokker (29. April 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Aber allzuviele liegen da nicht mehr.Die hat das Nordlicht schon ausgeknipst...

Gruss zur schönsten Insel Deutschlands


----------



## Schütti (30. April 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Unser Stokker ist aus der Versenkung erwacht...#6. Schön mal wieder was von dir zu hören #h.


----------



## Nordlicht (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Stokker alte Fichte #h
Kommst du in diesem Jahr ??


----------



## Stokker (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Stokker alte Fichte #h
> Kommst du in diesem Jahr ??



Na klar ihr Laxe. #6Ein Jahr ohne Fehmarn ist wie ein Fisch ohne Gräten.
Ist ja eh schon übel das ich so weit weg wohne.
Für`s Frühjahr hat mir meine Familie die Mäuse abgezwickt (London, Paris,Florenz etc.), aber im Herbst schlagen Junior,Waldi die Wursthaut und ich oben auf, koste was es wolle.
Hoffentlich treff ich mal wieder nette Leute wie euch zum quatschen.
(Pssst, seit Bayern Meister ist ,tobt hier der Bär in München, ist doch eigentlich nix neues , oder ?)( Na, ja, gönnen wir es ihnen, einfach mal :q , mal wieder.)
Fussball, wer braucht dennn sowas ??? Tssssss...
DOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRSSSSSCCCHHHHHH,Wind und Wellen ,jaaaaaa dat isses...:qWartet nur, euch komm ich..


----------



## Nordlicht (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

#6
Dann man los


----------



## carphunterNRW (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Wir starten am WE ne Tour mit dem Boot, mal sehen was geht

Werde dann berichten#6


----------



## carphunterNRW (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

So, wieder zu Hause......

Die Dorsche haben sehr gut gebissen obwohl leider jeder 2. Dorsch untermassig war (unter 45). Leider hab ich beim Filetieren meine Hand mit einem Dorsch verwechselt und unglücklich in den linken Zeigerfinger geschnitten, direkt am "Übergang" vom Finger zur Hand......Der Arzt bei der Notfallchirugie hat 3 Mal mit der Nähnadel angesetzt#d. War wohl bis kurz vorm Knochen.....2 Tetanus-Spritzen gab es dann auch noch^^. 

Naja, haben also 3 Tage gefischt und haben zu zweit jeder ca. 20 kg Filet Hat super viel Spaß gemacht....

Gruß,
Jörg


----------



## Stokker (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Na lecker.
Da schmeckt einem doch gleich das " echte " Filet viel besser.
Gute Genesung wünsche ich.

Wo warst du eigentlich genau?


----------



## Hausmarke (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Naja, haben also 3 Tage gefischt und haben zu zweit jeder ca. 20 kg Filet Hat super viel Spaß gemacht....

Gruß,
Jörg[/QUOTE]


Na das ist doch mal ne hausnummer 20 kg Filet...Petri dazu.Ich bin morgen abend wieder oben mal schauen ob der Wind es zulässt Donnerstag mit dem Boot raus zu fahren.

Gruß Hausmarke


----------



## carphunterNRW (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Waren jetzt schon 3-4 Mal auf Fehmarn und haben nie gut gefangen. Das war in Kappeln immer besser. Wollten diese Woche eigtl. komplett durchmachen aber aufgrund der Verletzung und der schon vollen Kisten war der Abbruch schon in Ordnung....das reicht erstmal für ein paar Wochen...

Die Dorsche standen eigtl. überall!! Sind Richtung Staberhuk gefahren , da standen auch jedes Mal 3-4 Angelkutter und einige Kleinboote....Haben aber auch leider einige Kleinbootangler gesehen, die selbst ca. 25 cm Dorsche mitgenommen haben. Waren kurz davor da mal hinzufahren und mal nachzufragen, ob denn das Mindestmaß bekannt wäre. Sind am Montag noch von der Polizei kontrolliert worden -> Angelschein, Führerschein kontrolliert und dann sogar einen Blick in die Fischkiste gemacht, ob denn auch alle maßig waren. Super Sache! Hoffe die haben noch welche mit untermaßigen erwischt;-)

Also, wer Zeit hat sollte jetzt mal sein Glück auf Fehmarn probieren, Fisch ist auf jeden Fall da!

Viele Grüße,
Jörg


----------



## Hausmarke (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

kommt ja drauf an wo auf fehmarn..ne? zur not gehts auf hornhecht....


----------



## Schütti (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Na, dass hört sich ja mal gut an. In 10 Tagen bin ich ja auf der Insel und dann wollen wir mal sehen...:vik:


----------



## Allerfischer (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Moin, ich fahre über Pfingsten nach Klausdorf auf dem CP. Wie siehts dort vom Strand mit Platten und Dorschen aus? Hornhechte schon da? Mefos?


----------



## bullitreiber (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Hallo,

war letztes Wochenende in Klausdorf.
Hornhechte sind da, auch in ordentlichen Größen.

Hab allerdings vom Boot auf Dorsch getwistert. Sehr gut auf 6-8 m direkt vor der Slipanlage gefangen.

Sollte daher auch in den Abendstunden vom Ufer funktionieren.

Platte kann ich nichts sagen, allerdings ist am Ufer des Campingplatzes nicht unbedingt eine Topstelle für Platte

viele Grüße

Thomas


----------



## chrisdive (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

hallo fehmarn verliebte 

ich bin dieses wochenende auf der insel und wolle es mal am freitag abend von der brandung aus versuchen!!

wattis/ringler sind schon bestellt weil wir am sa. ne kleine plattentour vom boot aus starten wollten, allerdings kenne ich mich mit der strand-angelei nicht aus und tue das meiner freundin zuliebe:q#d

zwei brandungs ruten nehmen wir mit und zwei heavy feeder, sollten für einpaar dorsche vom strand aus reichen aber wo???

habt ihr eine idee??

bitte um schnelle antwort, danke #h

chris


----------



## Boedchen (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Fahmarn ist Wetterabhängig.
Aber wenn du ne schöne stelle suchst dann in Bojendorf,
Rechts vom Campingplatz. ca 200m am stand lang ist ne schöne Sanbank. Hier im gegensatz zu Niobe oder Westernmakelsdorf sogar recht wetter unabhängig.
Und wenn du da hingehst nimm blos ne Mefo rute mit  Ist ne TOP Stelle.


----------



## chrisdive (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

der wind haucht seid gestern konstant aus nordwest, würde sich da nicht westermarkelsdorf oder altenteil anbieten??

kennt sich vielleicht jemand mit den strand abschnitten dort aus? meine freundin beherscht den hebelwurf noch nicht so gut :q hoffentlich stehen die fische gegen abend dort auch in wurfweite!?

bojendorf hab ich auch schon gehört aber das wäre doch die wind abgewandte seite |uhoh: schlagt mich tod aber ich hab vom strand aus wirklich keine ahnung!!

hiiiiiilföööööö 

gruß chris


----------



## Hausmarke (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Hey,
ganz ehrlich meiner Meinung nach ist es völlig egal, wo du es zuzeit vom Ufer aus probierst .Du hast wohl das Glück, das es zurzeit rund um Fehmarn überall gut läuft, ob auf Platte oder sogar auf Dorsch.Ihr bekommt euren Fisch ganz sicher....#6

Gruß Hausmarke


----------



## chrisdive (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

vielen dank nochmal an alle, war ein sehr schönes wochenende!! 

freitag abend für ca.3 std in bojendorf

brandung war zwar nicht so der knaller, wir haben in bojendorf gefischt. viele kleine platten, zwei maasige dabei gewesen. eine menge dorsch, bis auf drei, durften die anderen wieder schwimmen. ausserdem fingen wir noch drei aalmuttern, leider war trotz wind flaute eine menge an schlickigem kraut unterwegs...das hat uns im dunkeln ziemlich schnell den sass verdorben #d

samstag ging es dann gegen 13uhr mit dem kleinen boot raus.
für meine frau war es das erste mal und so blöd wie es auch immer kommt, ist sie seekrank geworden  vor lauter kotzen ist sie gar nicht mehr zum angeln gekommen!! nach einpaar stunden haben wir dann abgebrochen und sind hornfische fangen gegangen...
die platten bissen trotz windflaute erstaunlich gut, auch wieder viele untermaasige dabei gewesen. fische bis 50cm sind trotzdem dabei gewesen, die großen butte bissen alle auf den löffel!
schade das wir so schnell wieder abbrechen mussten, ich hätte gerne noch bis in den abend hinein geangelt aber wenn die süße reieert wie`n mann |rolleyes

dickes petri von uns an alle inselfreunde und vielleicht sieht man sic ja mal am wasser

gruß
chris u. coco


----------



## Boedchen (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

LOOOL,
sitzt am strand und dröhnt sich das Bier in den Balg und sagt dann Seekrank ^^ :q:q
Aber ansonsten ne richtig schöne fette Beute 
Hätte bestimmt schlechter werden können 
Leider warste wohl nicht an dem "geheimplatz" den ich noch erwähnte 
Hoffe du hast meine grüsse da gelassen #h
mfg
Bodo


----------



## FehmarnAngler (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Wart ihr bei Gitti's in Lemkenhafen (wegen der Betonwand im Hintergrund)

Dort steht auch mein Boot, so ein kleines Rotes wo "Brummer" draufsteht.

Ich war am selben Tag mitn Kumpel draußen, ich hatte 11 maßige Dorsche, er 5, alle gefangen im Sund, sowohl gepilkt, als auch geschleppt.


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## chrisdive (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Boedchen schrieb:


> LOOOL,
> sitzt am strand und dröhnt sich das Bier in den Balg und sagt dann Seekrank ^^ :q:q
> Aber ansonsten ne richtig schöne fette Beute
> Hätte bestimmt schlechter werden können
> ...


 
leider nein, dort haben aber am samstag auch schon welche die hornis angewedelt aber wir haben auch genug geangelt...musste ja auch noch die fische versorgen und den grill anschmeissen!! wir sind das ganze wochenende alleine dort gewesen. ossi und diddi haben kurz mal vorbei geschaut, wolfgang ist auch noch nach hannover gefahren und u. u.



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Wart ihr bei Gitti's in Lemkenhafen (wegen der Betonwand im Hintergrund)
> 
> Dort steht auch mein Boot, so ein kleines Rotes wo "Brummer" draufsteht.
> 
> ...


 
haha :q dann hab ich dich gerade gesehen, als du dein boot mit der watbüx zum anker geschleppt hast!! die mutter von deinem kumpel war ja derbe angep...weil es ihr wohl zu lange mit dem warten war :q:m 

das nächste mal geg ich dir nen tip wenn ich oben bin, vielleicht treffen wir uns am wasser!?

grüüüße #h


----------



## FehmarnAngler (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



chrisdive schrieb:


> leider nein, dort haben aber am samstag auch schon welche die hornis angewedelt aber wir haben auch genug geangelt...musste ja auch noch die fische versorgen und den grill anschmeissen!! wir sind das ganze wochenende alleine dort gewesen. ossi und diddi haben kurz mal vorbei geschaut, wolfgang ist auch noch nach hannover gefahren und u. u.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sag nur bescheid, am Wochenende hab ich genug Zeit. 
Ähm, ja, ich musste ja 2x zum Boot latschen, weil ich natürlich vergessen habe das Netz überzuziehen, damit die Möwen nicht alles volla-an. |rolleyes
Joa, die Mutter war etwas genervt, wir wahren gerade am schleppen und wollten natürlich keinen Fisch riskieren, da hieß es dann immer "ruf inna halbn Stunde nochma an". 


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## chrisdive (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Sag nur bescheid, am Wochenende hab ich genug Zeit.
> Ähm, ja, ich musste ja 2x zum Boot latschen, weil ich natürlich vergessen habe das Netz überzuziehen, damit die Möwen nicht alles volla-an. |rolleyes
> Joa, die Mutter war etwas genervt, wir wahren gerade am schleppen und wollten natürlich keinen Fisch riskieren, da hieß es dann immer "ruf inna halbn Stunde nochma an".
> 
> ...


 
haaahaaa:q:q sie hat ja auch ewig auf euch gewartet die arme. wir haben uns das jedenfalls grinsend reingezogen :m

ich denke die nächsten wochen werd ich nicht hoch fahren aber wenn ich das nächste mal komme, geb ich dir bescheid und wir starten mal was zusammen!!

bis dahin und viel spass allen insel liebhabern

chris


----------



## Buschi1896 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Hallo habe mal ne frage wollen im juli von fehmarn mit unserem schlauchboot raus auf dorsch und zwar ein 3,00m langes und 8ps starkes boot.....kann mir jemand so ca veraten wo ich da am esten raus fahre und wohin,denn wir waren bisher immer in kühlungsborn,aber da läuft nichts mehr.....bin über jede antwort dankbar.....


----------



## FehmarnAngler (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Nur bei ruhigem, guten Wetter fahren. Mit einem Schlauchi hätte ich schon etwas Schiss, zumal 3 Meter nicht viel ist.
Vielleicht läuft da noch was im Sund, noch beißen dort Dorsche.
Sonst kannst du es in Katherinhof gut zu Wasser lassen und bist nach 10 Minuten Fahrt in einem gutem Angelgebiet. Vorallem das Wrack dort solltest du dir angucken.


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Boedchen (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Moin moin :q

Alsoooo.. am besten fährst du als Fehmarn neuling zum Schlösser , heist Gittis Bootsverleih in Lemkenhafen.
Dort kannst du Slippen , das Boot festmachen ect. 
Wenn ihr aus der Fahrrinne Lemkenhafen rauskommt haltet euch wenn das Wetter es zuläst Links und dann am besten nen biss raus und übers treiben den Dorsch suchen. Wolfgang ist meineserachtens nach ( wenn mann ihn mal in ruhe sprechen kann) einer der besten Skipper dort ( Das waren noch Zeiten wo er selbst mit der Dorschi raus war ^^ Lutschi lutschi lutschi ^^ )
Also: keine scheu und da fragen.

Nächste option : Bei Neumann Bootsverleih in Burgstacken.
Dort ebenfalls mit dem Neumann selbser sprechen.
ABER , bessere Option ist KLAR Gitti´s Bootsverleih.

:vik:


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Ich bin mit meinem 3,30 Schlauchi und 6 PS auch schon von Puttgarden aus nach Staberhuk, Fehmarnsund und zum Kiel-Ostsee-Weg, das ist absolut sicher, wenn du dich auf dein Material verlassen kannst. Schlauchis liegen auch bei hoher Welle sehr gut auf dem Wasser und Vollgas bei 5 Bft bringt echt Spaß (bitte nicht als Neuling ausprobieren).

Sonst probiert es mal im Sund, Slippen könnt ihr auch in Burgtiefe, sieht auch gut aus die Slippe und von da könnt ihr auch gute Stellen anfahren #6

Gruß Marcel


----------



## daniel_ (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Gegen ein geringes Entgelt könnt ihr bestimmt auch auf dem CP Miramar slippen.
Dann seit ihr quasi schon im Sund...

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Buschi1896 (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Also wir können uns ganz ruhig auf unser boot und unseren motor verlassen.....uns würde auch nen strand reichen,wo wir quasi direkt daran parken können,haben das sonst immer vom strand aus gemacht...hat jemand vielleicht eine karte,wo relativ gute stellen sind???weil in fehmarn kennen wir uns net so gut aus,und wissen noch nicht richtig wie wo und was überhaupt......was sind denn die fängigsten köder???Danke im vorraus.....


----------



## Lenger06 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

ob der in ne pfanne passt!|uhoh: geiler fisch!

http://www.fischundfang.de/Service/Aktuelle-Meldungen/Jahrhundert-Steinbutt


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Buschi1896 schrieb:


> Also wir können uns ganz ruhig auf unser boot und unseren motor verlassen.....uns würde auch nen strand reichen,wo wir quasi direkt daran parken können,haben das sonst immer vom strand aus gemacht...hat jemand vielleicht eine karte,wo relativ gute stellen sind???weil in fehmarn kennen wir uns net so gut aus,und wissen noch nicht richtig wie wo und was überhaupt......was sind denn die fängigsten köder???Danke im vorraus.....



Bei so vielen guten Slipanlagen auf der Insel würde ich auch eine von denen nutzen. Die 8€ tun ja nicht weh.
Zur Köderkiste... ich persönlich bin ein Angler, der nur ungern nen Tannenbaum an der Rute hängen hat, sprich ich fische meist solo, Pilker und Gummis. Auf alle Fälle solltest du die Farben gelb, rot und schwarz (die ersten beiden auch gern in Kombination) und Gewichte zwischen 80gr und 160gr dabei haben, damit biste du für fast alles gerüstet. Ich habe auch noch Pilker um die 30gr, das sind meine "Geheimwaffen", wenn sonst nichts geht, denn für nen kleinen Happen ist ein großer Dorsch immer zu gewinnen.
Wenn du Paternoster zum Pilken haben möchtest, dann welche mit Twistern oder Gummimakks in rot oder rot/schwarz. Fliegen und Streamer gehen auch sehr gut als Beifänger (Habe solche Dinger, die nennen sich "Dorschfliegen", ne Mischung aus Twister und Streamer). Aber bloß nicht son ein schrill buntes und blinkendes Zeugs, das fängt nur Angler, aber keine Fische. Zum Schleppen nimmst du einfach Wobbler usw. wie sie für Hecht und co. benutzt werden.




Lenger06 schrieb:


> ob der in ne pfanne passt!|uhoh: geiler fisch!
> 
> http://www.fischundfang.de/Service/Aktuelle-Meldungen/Jahrhundert-Steinbutt




Alter Schlappen... #t da bin ich ja platt! |bla:


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Ist zwar etwas knapp bis Samstag aber vielleicht kann der ein oder andere mir trotzdem ein paar Tipps geben.
Ich will nach längerer Zeit mit nem Kumpel mal wieder nach Fehmarn. Kleinboot mit 6 PS haben wir mit , nur ist unser Echolot die Tage kaputt gegangen . Gibt es im Moment gute Fangaussichten auf der Insel auch ohne Echolot ? Boot zu Wasser gelassen haben wir zuletzt in Großenbrode . Gibt es da ne bessere Variante ? Angeln wollen wir hauptsächlich auf Platte . Wäre echt dankbar wenn mir jemand sagen könnte wo man die zur Zeit am besten fangen kann . Gruß aus der Lüneburger Heide #h


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Fahrt nach Puttgarden und sertzt da ein. Da gibt es einmal eine große Sandbank bei der alten Mole. Da müsst ihr euch auf Höhe des Molenkopfes/Fährhafen und ein Stück weiter östlich der alten Mole vor Anker legen. Ansonsten gibt es in Richtung der Fahrwassertonnen noch schöne Sandbänke, das findest du auch ohne Echolot.


----------



## BonzaiAction76 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich und mein Vater wollen nächste Woche mit unserem neuen Schlauchboot und 20 ps Motor (mit Echolot) Fehmarn auf Dorsch unsicher machen. Leider kenn ich mich dort noch nicht aus. Wir wollen einige Tage auf einem Campingplatz verbringen. Von welchem Campingplatz mit guten Fangplätze in Reichweite lässt sich das Boot am besten slippen.

Wo wird aktuell am besten gefangen? (Sund, Staberhuk, Flüggesand...?)

Grüße!

Christian


----------



## Lindi (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Hallo BonzaiAction76,#h

würde Dir Klausdorf oder Katharienhof empfehlen.
Beide Campingplätze verfügen über eine Slipanlage
und sind an einen sehr gutem Angelrevier gelegen.#6
Bei stärkerem Ostwind ist das Slippen zwar etwas schwierig
aber mit einem Schlauchi müsste es noch gehen.

viele Grüße
Volker #h


----------



## FehmarnAngler (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Lindi schrieb:


> Hallo BonzaiAction76,#h
> 
> würde Dir Klausdorf oder Katharienhof empfehlen.
> Beide Campingplätze verfügen über eine Slipanlage
> ...


 

Genau, die Ecke ist sogut wie immer für Dorsch gut. #6


----------



## BonzaiAction76 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

.... vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten. Habe den Angelführer Fehamrn zu Hand, soll ich die Stellen die da genannt werden absuchen (Staberhuk, Knüllen, Klausdorfer Berge...) oder habt ihr noch einen zusätzlichen Tipp für mich.

Danke schön!
Christian


----------



## Lindi (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



BonzaiAction76 schrieb:


> .... vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten. Habe den Angelführer Fehamrn zu Hand, soll ich die Stellen die da genannt werden absuchen (Staberhuk, Knüllen, Klausdorfer Berge...) oder habt ihr noch einen zusätzlichen Tipp für mich.
> 
> Danke schön!
> Christian


 

Hallo,
Du musst schon ein wenig suchen.Würde es z.Zt. in 18 -20m
probieren.


Gruß
Volker #h


----------



## MINIBUBI (6. September 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Moin Moin
War Gestern mit dem Fahrrad auf Fehmarn bis Marinleuchte.
Zwischen Fährbahnhof und Marinestation ( Mauer) wird kräftig gebuddelt!!
sind das schon die Vorarbeiten für die neue Brücke?
MINIBUBI


----------



## FehmarnAngler (6. September 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

äääh... soviel ich weiß, sollen die da immernoch Probebohrungen machen, im Belt sollen ja einige Meter Treibsand sein.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (6. September 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Und rein recht beachtliches Salzvorkommen im Boden auch 

Hab schon eine ganze Menge (bestätigte) Sachen gehört, die gegen eine Brücke sprechen, mir gefällt das richtig :m

Mal eine aktuelle Frage: Ist das Fanggebiet vor Klausdorf und Katharinenhof immernoch nur eine Babystube oder gibts da auch mal wieder Fisch in Filetiergröße?


----------



## FehmarnAngler (6. September 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Kinderstube?
Ich fahre seehr oft bei einem Freund dort raus, Babys gibs zwar, aber wir haben schon Tage gehabt, da war 50cm der Schnitt!  Filetdorsche gibs dort auf jeden Fall.

Auch vom Ufer habe ich letztes Jahr schon in Klausdorf gute Fische gehabt.


----------



## strily (6. September 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Hallo alle zusammen!
Am Sonnabend,dem 04.08.2010 waren 2 Kumpels und ich von Burgtiefe aus in Richtung Staberhuk unterwegs. Was soll ich sagen, einen so schlechten Tag hatten wir schon lange nicht mehr. Zusammen hatten wir 9 maßige Dorsche und etwa 6 zu kleine wieder rein. Wir fischten zw. Staberhuk und Katharinenhof alles ab.Zwischen 5 und 20 Meter waren keine ! Anzeigen auf dem Echolot zu sehen. Dafür war das ganze Wasser voll von abgerissenen Seegras. Unser Peter meinte, das wäre ein Zeichen dafür, daß in der Gegend die Schleppnetze durchgegangen sind. Überlegt mal: in 8 Stunden zu dritt 9 Fische. Soo schlecht angeln ann man doch gar nicht. #c
Sonst schleppe ich in der Gegend auf Meerforelle und dann habe ich immer mehr " Beifang " ( Dorsch) .
Hauptsache das Wetter war schön.
Gruß Strily


----------



## FehmarnAngler (7. September 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Das Gerücht mit Schleppnetzen habe ich auch schon gehört. |kopfkrat
Angeblich soll da Nachts was gewesen sein (habe aber keine eindeutige Hinweise von Zeugen bekommen).

Das zu dieser Zeit viel Kraut im Wasser ist, na, wir hatten in letzter Zeit viel, viel Wind und Wellen, die Orther Reede (meine Angelecke) ich schon seit langem wegen dem Kraut im Wasser schwer befischbar.

Ach genau, letzten Freitag war der Bruder eines Freundes in Katherinhof los, er hatte in 3 Stunden 12 gute Fische zum mitnehmen.

Schlechte Tage gibs immer, sch... egal wie gut vor ein paar Tagen gefangen wurde.


----------



## Nordlicht (8. September 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



strily schrieb:


> .....Dafür war das ganze Wasser voll von abgerissenen Seegras. Unser Peter meinte, das wäre ein Zeichen dafür, daß in der Gegend die Schleppnetze durchgegangen sind.



Ist aber nicht an dem


----------



## Fxndlxng (8. September 2010)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Moin,

Schleppnetzfischen ist rund um das Huk herum auf Grund der Bodenstrukturen garnicht möglich. 

Grüße!


----------



## Schütti (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Bin mal gespannt, was die Heimkehrer nach Pfingsten so an Fangberichten schreiben...#6

Gruss Schütti


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Schütti schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, was die Heimkehrer nach Pfingsten so an Fangberichten schreiben...#6
> 
> Gruss Schütti




Bis auf eine fehlende Teleflex im Boot kann ich nichts berichten :c


----------



## Schütti (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> Bis auf eine fehlende Teleflex im Boot kann ich nichts berichten :c


 
Das ist aber ein bisschen wenig, ist denn z. Zt. keiner auf der Insel...;+#h|supergri


----------



## MINIBUBI (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Moin Moin
Wa Pfingsten auf der Insel
Ab nach Staberhuk beim Leuchtturm.
ausser einen Butt nur Jungfisch nach dem fünften habe ich eingepackt.
die müssen noch wachsen.
Sonntag Bei Marinleuchte nur Kinder auch wieder Eingepackt.
Achso!!! Konnte von Marinleuchte Richtung Presen-Klausdorf
eindoch recht großes Feuer (Qualm) sehen ????
war auf jedenfall mehr als ein Grillfeuer.
MINIBUBI


----------



## Norbi (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Da hat bestimmt einer ne Feuerqualle gefangen:q


----------



## Hechtpeter (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

war keine Feuerqualle, eher ein Sportboot|bigeyes


http://www.shz.de/artikel/article//...e=1&sword_list[0]=feuer&sword_list[1]=fehmarn


Gruß

Peter


----------



## Dieter1944 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

Ab morgen bin ich da#h

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Schütti (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*



Dieter1944 schrieb:


> Ab morgen bin ich da#h
> 
> Gruß Dieter


 
Hi Dieter,

dann viel Glück und schreib mal was...auf dich ist doch immer Verlass...#6


----------



## Kunde (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rund um Fehmarn*

hallo

was wird aktuell gefangen? sind am wochenende da! 
nehmen pilke, spinne und brandungsrute mit und gucken denn was am meisten sinn macht...


----------

